# Meldeliste Makrelenangeln



## Wulli (24. Januar 2006)

Moin,#
Am 02.07.2006 geht es auf Makrele!! (Weitere Angaben unten)

Die hier in der Liste rot markierten Teilnehmer haben sich VERBINDLICH angemeldet. Wer an der Tour nach der verbindlichen Zusage nicht Teilnimmt - aus welchem Grund auch immer - muß unter Umständen den vollen Fahrpreis bezahlen. Jeder Teilnehmer erklärt sich, automatisch mit Anmeldung, mit dieser Regelung einverstanden.

Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 20 begrenzt, falls es mehr werden, werde ich den Kpt. fragen, ob noch Plätze frei sind.

TERMIN: 02.07.2006 
KUTTER: Blauort/Büsum
ABFAHRT: 7.00h
Ankunft: ca. 16.00-17.00h
Kosten:35.- Teuros
Gruß

Wulli



Bezahlt haben:

- Sunny
- Wulli
- Lothar
- Pitus02
- Stingray
- Peter
- Keule
- Urmel23
- Wolfgang
- Ziebell
- Worker One
- Jörg (CarphunterNRW)
- Andreas
- Coasthunter
- Thorsten
- Großfisch Hunter
- Dorsch888
- Gerd
- Peter
- Gerhard
- Dirk






Hier eine Liste die unter Mithilfe von Stachelmakrele Sunny erstellt worden ist, mit Dingen, die man beim Makrelenangeln nicht vergessen sollte:

- Gefrorene Eisblöcke (Tetrapak mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren)
- Evtl. Reisetabletten oder Kaugummis ("Superpep Forte")
- Rute (alt!) 210-270 cm, WG 200-250 gr
- Rolle (alt) 150-200Mtr 45er Mono
- Makrelenpaternoster max. 5 Haken versch. Farben
- Birnenblei bis 250 gr.
- Teppichmesser zum Ausnehmen
- 2 Eimer mit Deckel oder Tonne mit Deckel
- Handtücher
- alte Klamotten


----------



## worker_one (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Wulli,

ich hab Interesse! Termin eigentlich egal am Besten aber am WE.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Mein Kollege Thorsten und ich sind dabei. #h


----------



## Stingray (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Bin ich dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pitus02 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Keule und meine wenigkeit sind bestimmt mit dabei !:m 

gruß aus dem Norden #h


----------



## Wulli (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

habe eben mit Egbert von der "MS Blauort" telefoniert! Der Termin steht fest, da die Auswahl überraschender Weise nicht mehr groß war, habe ich gleich mal 20 Plätze am 02.07.2006 reserviert. Der Termin ist von der Zeit her ideal, da er sich mitten in der Makrelenzeit befindet. Vollcharter ist am Wochenende gar nicht mehr möglich. 

Bitte um weitere Meldungen.

Wulli


----------



## Micky (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

02.07. geht bei mir nicht, hab den Freitag und Samstag davor Musiktermine, da gehöre ich Sonntag auf die Couch!

Schade Wulli, aber ne feine Idee !


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Der Termin ist soweit ok. Sollte nichts dazwischen kommen, bleibt es dabei: 

*Thorsten und ich fahren mit.*


----------



## larsgerkens (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

hmm... kann es nicht genau sagen wegen abi!! weiß noch nicht genau wie die vorstellungsgespräche etc. liegen... bis wann brauchst du bescheid? interesse ist auf jedenfall vorhanden... sehr sogar!!


----------



## Wulli (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ Lars:

Zeit haben wir noch. Habe aber den Termin jetzt extra auf einen Sonntag gelegt. Da dürfte es doch wegen Vorstellungsgesprächen und Abi-Terminen keine Probleme geben, oder? Wir sind ja auch nicht erst spät abends zurück. Somit hättest Du ja auch noch ausreichend Zeit Dich für Montags auszuruhen.

Ich habe mit Egbert abgesprochen, daß die endgültige Teilnehmerliste mit Namen und Anzahlung bis Ende April / Anfang Mai vorliegen muß.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## larsgerkens (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

werde versuchen so schnell wie möglich alle termine zusammenzukriegen.... denke aber schon dass es klappen wird...


----------



## Silverstar (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

und was kostet die Tour??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Schade...........

Ich fahre am 10-7 mit der Blauort..................Hätte ich früher wissen sollen


----------



## Wulli (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade...........
> 
> Ich fahre am 10-7 mit der Blauort..................Hätte ich früher wissen sollen



Moin, 

ruf doch bei Egbert an, und buch`um! Sollte doch kein Problem sein, oder? Und in Gesellschaft ist es doch lustiger....

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Silverstar schrieb:
			
		

> und was kostet die Tour??



35.- €uronen pro Nase

Abfahrt um 7.00 h in Büsum
Ankunft ca 16.00-17.00 h

Alles Klärchen?

Wulli


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Oh man... Das Date hier les ich ja jetzt erst#q #d !!
Hi Wulli!!!
Ich melde hiermit mal GAAANZ SCHWERES Interesse an!!! Meinewenigkeit plus 1 kannst Du schonmal zu 99%iger Sicherheit mit einplanen!!! Der Termin ist bei mir ab sofort geblockt!!!


----------



## Wulli (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man... Das Date hier les ich ja jetzt erst#q #d !!
> Hi Wulli!!!
> Ich melde hiermit mal GAAANZ SCHWERES Interesse an!!! Meinewenigkeit plus 1 kannst Du schonmal zu 99%iger Sicherheit mit einplanen!!! Der Termin ist bei mir ab sofort geblockt!!!




Moin,

siehe Meldeliste..... #h 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> siehe Meldeliste..... #h
> 
> ...


 
Yupp... gesichtet#6 :q ...  GUT GEMACHT!!!:q 
Nächste "blöde" Frage... Ich war schon ca. 9876:q  mal auf  der Ostsee zum Pilken, aber noch nie auf der Nordsee zu Makrelenangeln|rotwerden . Muss ich da Gerätetechnisch noch aufrüsten?? Rollen sollten nicht das Prob sein, da hab ich schon ganz gute Ware (Twin Power 5000, Emblem 4500xt) aber wie sieht es mit ner geeigneten Rute aus|kopfkrat  Bei meinen Pilken ist bei 180gr WG Feierabend. Langt das oder sollte ich mir noch nen (relativ günstigen) schwereren Stecken kaufen??? Kauftipps???


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moinsen Daniel, alter Leuchtfeuervernichter, 

hol dir irgend einen billigen Stecken ca. 2,40 m, 250 gr. Wurfgewicht und nimm die häßlichste funktionstüchtige Rolle, die du hast, wo ca. 200 m 0,45 Schnur drauf passen.

Ist jetzt kein Scherz. Wenn ihr Makrelen fangt, ist dat ne üble Schweinerei . Die Klamotten kriegst du nie wieder richtig sauber. Rute, Rolle und du natürlich auch |supergri werden mit Schuppen, Blut und Kagge überseht sein. Daher nix "dolles" nehmen.


----------



## Wulli (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen Daniel, alter Leuchtturmvernichter,
> 
> hol dir irgend einen billigen Stecken ca. 2,40 m, 250 gr. Wurfgewicht und nimm die häßlichste funktionstüchtige Rolle, wo ca. 200 m 0,45 Schnur drauf passt.
> 
> Ist jetzt kein Scherz. Wenn ihr Makrelen fangt, ist dat ne üble Schweinerei . Die Klamotten kriegst du nie wieder richtig sauber. Rute, Rolle und du natürlich auch |supergri werden mit Schuppen, Blut und Kagge überseht sein. Daher nix "dolles" nehmen.



Moin,

ich war zwar selbst noch nie Makrelenangeln, aber ich habe mich aufklären lassen: Was Sunny schreibt ist richtig. Ich habe mir einen "Besenstiel" für 39.90€ gekauft. das reicht wohl. Mit 200 Mtr. Mono 45er bist Du wohl gut bedient. 

Den Makrelenpaternoster und 200gr Blei oder Pilker nicht vergessen.

mal sehen, was das wird... Will endlich mal selbstgefangene makrelen  räuchern!|rolleyes 

Wulli


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Moin Sunny und Wulli!!! 
Oh man, das hört sich nach Euren erzählungen ja fast nach "Gemetzel" an:q :q .. Ok dann werd ich auch nochmal zu dem Gerätehändler MEINES Vertrauens fahren und mir mal was "Rustikales" zeigen lassen... Wie siehts mit Paternostern und sowas aus??? Hab mir sagen lassen das man guuuuut am Schnur entüddeln sein soll wenn´s gut beisst!!??!! Also lieber gleich mal nen kleines Sortiment angeschafft... Wie siehts mit Gewichten aus?? max.300gr OK??


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Gut, das die Sauerei hier erwähnt wird. Da bleibt die "Sonntagsrute" natürlich im Keller. Ich habe noch eine alte Hechtrute mit 3,10 m und 100 g Wurfgewicht. Reicht die? Ansonsten werde ich mir auch für kleine Marie einen "Knüppel" holen. Wieviel Mann sind wir denn eigentlich bis jetzt?


----------



## gonzobibo (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich hätte auch großes Interesse


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@Coasthunter

Deine Rute ist defintiv zu lang und zu weich. Wenn du fünf Makrelen auf einmal am Paternoster hast, machen die richtig Dampf . Bei der Rute hast du einen zu langen Hebel, da fallen dir die Arme ab. Außerdem ist sie zu schwabbelig, damit hast du keine Chance die Makrelen zu kontollieren. Deshalb das hohe Wurfgewicht, damit die Rute entsprechend hart ist.

Auf dem Schiff werdet ihr Schulter an Schulter stehen und wenn die Makrelen beissen, heißt es nur brachialst aus dem Wasser drehen, damit du dich nicht ständig mit deinem Nachbarn an den Köppen hast . 

Es wird auch eine enorme Hektik an Bord sein, wenn ihr im Schwarm steht, weil alles sehr schnell gehen muss. Denn genauso fix wie der Schwarm da war, ist er auch wieder weg. Wenn man dann die Zeit mit tüddeln verbringen muss, ist das schon ärgerlich|gr: .

@all

Noch nen Tipp: Legt das Paternoster mit den Makrelen niemals auf den Boden des Schiffes. Die Makrelen fangen dann nämlich an, wie die Verrückten rumzuhopsen und eure Vorfächer sind verloren. Stellt die Rute an die Reeling und lasst die Paternoster mit den Makrelen hängen. Fixiert die Rute mit einer sogenannten Reelingklette und nehmt dann eine Makrele nach der anderen vom Paternoster. Aber höllisch aufpassen, durch das Gezappel der Fische haut man sich ruck zuck die Haken in die Hände.

Zum Ausnehmen kauft euch nen billiges Teppichmesser aus'm Baumarkt. Hinterher kann man mit dem Messer nichts mehr machen außer wegwerfen.

*Wichtig:* Ausgenommen wird erst auf der Rückfahrt. Niemals, wirklich niemals zwischendurch. 

Der beste Wegweiser zu den Makrelen sind nämlich Möwen, die sich ins Wasser stürzen, um die von den Makrelen an die Oberfläche gedrückten Kleinfische zu jagen. Wenn man nun aber zwischen den Stopps ausnimmt und die Gedärme ins Wasser wirft, lenkt man die Möwen vom Schwarm ab und findet ihn unter Umständen nicht wieder.



War bis jetzt von euch noch keiner Makrelen angeln;+ ? Dann werdet ihr euch aber wundern, wie da die Post abgeht, wenn ihr wirklich nen Schwarm finden solltet:q .


----------



## Wulli (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin!

@ Gonzobibo: Ich habe Dich mit auf die Liste gesetzt1

Somit sind wir bis jetzt 11 Interessenten. Es ist also noch reichlich Platz! Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen, ansonsten bitte melden...

Das mit der 100gr. Wurfgewicht Rute ist auf jeden fall zu wenig! Kauf dir einen billigen und robusten Besenstiel. Kurz und hart muß er sein! 

@ Sunny: Was ist mit Dir? Willst Du mit?

Wulli


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und hart muß er sein!



Hier kann ich nur den zweiten Teil deiner Aussage bestätigen. Aber schön, dass wir das für deine Person schon mal geklärt haben:q :q  . 




			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sunny: Was ist mit Dir? Willst Du mit?



Ich kämpfe noch mit mir. 

Habe mir eigentlich vorgenommen, nie wieder auf so'n überfüllten Kudder zu gehen. Gerade beim Makrelen angeln ist es doch übelst eng. Wenn du da nen paar Spinner rumlaufen hast, na dann holla die Waldfee. Ich hab da schon Sachen erlebt#d , da hab ich irgendwie kein Bock zu.

Aber mal sehen. Auf jeden Fall geb ich bis dahin jeden Tipp ab, der mir einfällt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ruf doch bei Egbert an, und buch`um! Sollte doch kein Problem sein, oder? Und in Gesellschaft ist es doch lustiger....
> 
> Wulli


 

Stimmt.Nehme mich und nen Kumpel bitte mit auf Deine Interessentenlisteauf.---DANKE

MSWBG: Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Wulli (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt.Nehme mich und nen Kumpel bitte mit auf Deine Interessentenlisteauf.---DANKE
> 
> MSWBG: Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



Moin, Dorsch888!

Siehe Liste!#6 

Wulli

P.S. Da bietet sich ja auf jeden Fall auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft an...


----------



## sunny (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Noch nen Tipp:

Macht euch zwei, drei Vorfächer einsatzfähig und hängt die hinter euch an die Bordwand. Wenn es dann mal zum Tüddel kommen sollte, einfach Makrelen sortieren|supergri , ab in den Eimer, Vorfach aushängen, nächstes Vorfach ran und weiter geht es. 

Auseinander puhlen kann man die Vorfächer zwischen den Stops immer noch .



Wie soll das ganze überhaupt ablaufen? Wollt ihr euch in Hamburg treffen und dann gemeinsam weiterfahren oder ist sich jeder selbst überlassen und treffen ist dann zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit am Kudder?


----------



## Wulli (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ Sunny:

ich denke, das klären wir, wenn es soweit ist. Erstmal klären wir, wer alles mitkommen will, dann gibt es eine verbindliche Zusage und dann können wir ja klären, wer mit wem fährt. Es macht ja auf jeden Fall Sinn die Autos voll zu  besetzten. Dafür sollten wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen, um die Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden.

Ich denke, das hat noch Zeit.

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wenn SUNNY auch mitkommt, könnt ich auch ne Fahrgemienschaft machen:q
Also bewegt deine A****, du Sack!|gr::q:q:q


----------



## sunny (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn SUNNY auch mitkommt, könnt ich auch ne Fahrgemienschaft machen:q



Echt??? Mit wem denn#c |supergri ?


----------



## worker_one (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Grrr ....|evil:|sagnix:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Dorsch888!
> 
> Siehe Liste!#6
> 
> ...


 
jo,das hört sich doch gut an....Wir kommen aus Harburg und DU........|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin!

Wir haben noch Platz, Jungzz!

Bitte weitere Meldungen!


Wulli


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Lust hätte ich diesesmal ja nun auch !!!
aber das is ja noch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange hin .... |uhoh:
sind die so schnell ausgebucht ????
da nehm ich ja evtl. lieber mal nen Tag frei zwecks Überstunden verbraten und fahr ggf mal in der Woche ..... :m


----------



## Wulli (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Lust hätte ich diesesmal ja nun auch !!!
> aber das is ja noch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange hin .... |uhoh:
> sind die so schnell ausgebucht ????
> da nehm ich ja evtl. lieber mal nen Tag frei zwecks Überstunden verbraten und fahr ggf mal in der Woche ..... :m




Die Wochenenden sind schon fast ausnahmslos dicht bei den Makrelenkuttern. Die Saison ist eben relativ kurz.

Unter der Woche wird man als einzelner Angler wahrscheinlich noch Chancen haben, aber in einer größeren Gruppe macht das ja viel mehr Spass und Du kannst Fahrgemeinschaften bilden, was bei den heutigen Spritpreisen sicherlich auch sinnvoll ist. Der Preis für den Kutter ist Wochentags, wie Wochenende gleich.

Wulli


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@all, das was Olaf geschrieben hat, kann ich voll und ganz zu stimmen. Habe erst vorletzte Woche die letzten Sommer Makrelen geräuchert. Waren letztes Jahr ein mal von Den Helder aus auf Makrele. Hatte 225 Stk. Junge dann haste aber Muskelkater. Ich empfehle ein Padernoster mit max 5 Haken. Alles andere ist maloche Pur wenn die Makrelen beißen. Auch sollte man auf den After achten, wenn man die Makrelen vom Padernoster abnimmt, haben sie wirklich die Angewohnheit  im hohen bogen ihre grüne kagge abzulassen.

Gerne wäre ich auch bereit ein zweites Boardy treffen in Holland zu organisieren. Würden mit der Nestor fahren. Siehe hier. http://www.makreelvissen.nl/home.html. Am besten vielleicht unter der Woche. Letztes Jahr kostete eine Tour von 7.30 Uhr bis 17.00Uhr 27,50 €.
Am Wochenende fährt die Nestor auch in zwei schichten. 04.00 Uhr bis 12.30 Uhr und 13.00 Uhr bis 21.00Uhr.

Achso, das sollte man vielleicht bedenken. Füllt Leitungswasser in tetrapacks und friert es ein. Wenn es schön Warm ist im Sommer, hat man die Fische schön frisch. Einfach das Eis klein hauen und man hat schönes Eis. Nur für die die es nicht wußten. Auf der Nestor gibt es trockeneis. Ca 5 liter zu einem Euro. 

Gruß Jochen.


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo Leute, habe den Thread heute erst gesehen. Hört sich alles sehr gut an hier, verspricht sehr viel Spaß!
Habt Ihr noch Plätze frei? Wir wäre 2-3 Personen. Vielleicht kommt hier ja jemand auch aus NRW (z.B. Gütersloh/Bielefeld), dann kann man ne Fahrgemeinschaft organisieren.
Lasst doch mal hören!
Schöne Grüße aus Ostwestfalen!
carphunterNRW


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, habe den Thread heute erst gesehen. Hört sich alles sehr gut an hier, verspricht sehr viel Spaß!
> Habt Ihr noch Plätze frei? Wir wäre 2-3 Personen. Vielleicht kommt hier ja jemand auch aus NRW (z.B. Gütersloh/Bielefeld), dann kann man ne Fahrgemeinschaft organisieren.
> Lasst doch mal hören!
> Schöne Grüße aus Ostwestfalen!
> carphunterNRW



Moin,

jo, Platz ist noch. Ich nehme Dich mal in die Interessentenliste mit auf. Wieviel sollen es denn werden? 

Wulli


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo Wulli, das ist ja super, was meinst du mit "wieviel sollen es denn werden?"
Gruß
carphunter NRW


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Denke mal das wir mind. zu zweit sein werden falls du das meinst


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Denke mal das wir mind. zu zweit sein werden falls du das meinst



genau das habe ich gemeint. Ich habe jetzt mal für dich und zwei Begleiter in der Meldeliste Plätze frei gehalten. (Siehe Meldeliste Beitrag 1)

Mußt Dich mal bei Deinen Angelkollegen umhören. Normalerweise sollte es kein Problem sein, das Auto voll zu bekommen.
Bsis April brauche ich verbindliche Zusagen.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Alles klar Wulli ich weiß Bescheid.......
Bis dann!!

Schöne Grüße + Petri Heil
CarphunterNRW


----------



## worker_one (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ Sunny

Wat is denn nu|kopfkrat
Die Plätze werden langsam knapp#h


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Wulli,
nun sind ja doch in recht kurzer Zeit ziemlich viele Leute schon zusammengekommen. Nicht schlecht. :m 
Müßte bei "unserem" Kutter nicht eine Anzahlung geleistet werden, um die ganze Sache "in trockene Tücher" zu legen?  Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es sonst so bei Reservierungen läuft, aber das würde unsere Plätze auf dem Kutter ja wohl zu 100% sichern. Oder verlässt sich der Käptn voll darauf, das auch alle kommen?


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wulli,
> nun sind ja doch in recht kurzer Zeit ziemlich viele Leute schon zusammengekommen. Nicht schlecht. :m
> Müßte bei "unserem" Kutter nicht eine Anzahlung geleistet werden, um die ganze Sache "in trockene Tücher" zu legen?  Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es sonst so bei Reservierungen läuft, aber das würde unsere Plätze auf dem Kutter ja wohl zu 100% sichern. Oder verlässt sich der Käptn voll darauf, das auch alle kommen?



Moin, Coasthunter!

Die Anzahlung wird bei der endgültigen Reservierung im April fällig. Dann gibt`s auch kein Zurück mehr!
Habe mit dem Tröööt rechtzeitig angefangen, damit genug Leutchen zusammenkommen und entsprechende Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet werden können. 

Gruß Wulli


----------



## Wulli (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

der ein oder andere Platz ist noch frei, also.... 

wer noch mit möchte, bitte um Meldung

Wulli


----------



## Ostki (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
ich habe mal ne Frage ich (12Jahre) und mein Vater wollen eventuell mit aber wir haben sowas noch nie gemacht was muss man da mitnehmen und do was?
viele grüße von marco


----------



## Wulli (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe mal ne Frage ich (12Jahre) und mein Vater wollen eventuell mit aber wir haben sowas noch nie gemacht was muss man da mitnehmen und do was?
> viele grüße von marco



Hallo, Ostki
lies dir mal den Thread hier durch, da wirst Du einiges finden, was Ausrüstung u.s.w. betrifft!
Wenn Du dann noch fragen hast, nur zu! 


Wulli


----------



## Ostki (1. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
allso wir isn jetzt auch interessiert aber könnten wir uns auch Angelgeschirr und so dort ausleihen
viele grüße von marco


----------



## Wulli (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> allso wir isn jetzt auch interessiert aber könnten wir uns auch Angelgeschirr und so dort ausleihen
> viele grüße von marco



Moin, Marco,

Ihr könnt Leihangeln mit dem Passenden Geschirr an Bord ausleihen. Kein Problem!

Dann nehme ich Euch (Dich und Papa) mit in die Liste auf! Oder kommen noch weitere Personen dazu?

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
das bleibt erstmal bei 2Leuten aber bis wann muss man fest zusagen? nämlich mein Vater weis noch nicht wegen frei er ist Fialleiter da ist das nit immer so einfach


----------



## Wulli (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das bleibt erstmal bei 2Leuten aber bis wann muss man fest zusagen? nämlich mein Vater weis noch nicht wegen frei er ist Fialleiter da ist das nit immer so einfach



Verbindliche Zusagen sind erst ab Anfang/Mitte April notwendig.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Halllo,
wir gucken mal wir fahren am 8April vielleicht mit einem Boot vielleicht auch am 6Mai gucken ob uns da nit schlecht wird.
hast du vielleicht noch ein link von dem boot? wo man alles nach lesen kann?


----------



## sunny (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das bleibt erstmal bei 2Leuten aber bis wann muss man fest zusagen? nämlich mein Vater weis noch nicht wegen frei er ist Fialleiter da ist das nit immer so einfach



Der Termin ist an einem Sonntag. Da sollte selbst nen Filialleiter mal frei haben .


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Oh das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen da können wir wohl aber erstmal gucken ob bei uns klappt mit der übelkeit weil wir machen am 8 april oder 6 mai ne tour gibts ein link von dem schiff wo ihr angelt?


----------



## Wulli (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Halllo,
> wir gucken mal wir fahren am 8April vielleicht mit einem Boot vielleicht auch am 6Mai gucken ob uns da nit schlecht wird.
> hast du vielleicht noch ein link von dem boot? wo man alles nach lesen kann?



hallo, Ostki!

Hier im Board gibt es mehrere Funktionen:

"Kutterliste" : hier kannst Du Adressen erfahren und Beurteilungen der Kutter von Boardies lesen. Zu finden links in der Liste unter "Adresslisten"!

"Suchfunktion" ganz oben links! Hier kannst Du Suchwörter eingeben (hier wäre vielleicht "Blauort" oder "Makrelenangeln" ganz sinnvoll). Dann sucht die Maschine hier alles raus, was mit deinem Suchwort zu tun hat.

Und letztlich habe ich da noch die Suchmaschine "Google". Da gibst du Worte wie: MS Blauort" ein und schon kommste ruck zuck zur Homepage. Gilt auch für die meisten anderen Kutter. Hab ich mal für Dich gemacht und wurde prompt fündig: guckst Du hier: www.hochseeangeln-blauort.de 


Wulli


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
danke für die Links das Schiff ist ja nicht gerade schlecht aber wie siehts aus mit übelkeit kennt ihr da paar mittel war noch nie so weit draussen


----------



## worker_one (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Es gibt in jeder Apotheke Mittel gegen Seekrankheit, z.b. Superpep|kopfkrat (so heißen die glaub ich).
Einfach mal nachfragen.
Bei mir hilft z.b. schon essen. Mit leerem Magen geht bei mir gar nichts.
Das ist aber bei jedem unterschiedlich.


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
danke ich werd mal nach Fragen nämlich war noch die auf hohe See


----------



## sunny (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Es ist auch nen Unterschied, ob man auf der Ostsee rausfährt oder auf der Nordsee. Es ist nicht gesagt, dass einem auf der Nordsee nicht schlecht wird, obwohl man auf der Ostsee keine Probleme hat|rolleyes .


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
sind die Wellen eher höher als auf der Ostsee oder nicht so groß wird einem da schneller schlecht als auf der Ostsee?


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
Ich habe nochmal eine Frage wenn ich da 2 angeln ausleihe wie teuer ist das und ist da schnurr vorfach und so schon drann ?
sonst holl ich mir nämlich selber eine*g*
ach ja das ist jetzt ne dumme frage ist das eng aufm kutter oder kann einer mir vielleict aufm Kutter helfen habe das noch nie gemacht


----------



## worker_one (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Leihgerät kostet normalerweise um die 8 EUR pro Angel.
Eng wirds bestimmt wie hier irgendwo schon geschrieben.
Und helfen....tja....guck mal auf die erste Seite. Die, die da aufgelistet sind, sind alles potenzielle Helfer:m Du bist also nicht allein.


----------



## Wulli (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage wenn ich da 2 angeln ausleihe wie teuer ist das und ist da schnurr vorfach und so schon drann ?
> sonst holl ich mir nämlich selber eine*g*
> ach ja das ist jetzt ne dumme frage ist das eng aufm kutter oder kann einer mir vielleict aufm Kutter helfen habe das noch nie gemacht



Ich würde an deiner Stelle aus der Apotheke "Superpep Forte" mitnehmen, die helfen schon gut! Am besten man nimmt eine schon vor Abfahrt dann kann eigentlich nix passieren.

Die Leihangeln an Board sollten zum Makrelenfischen eigentlich ausreichen. Das einzige, was ich Dir empfehlen könnte sind ein paar Makrelenpaternoster. Die sind oft auf den Kuttern nicht so doll und teuer...

Wulli


----------



## larsgerkens (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

akso.... bezüglich der paternoster: werden ja ähnlich wie beim heringsangeln sein, oder net? sollte man dort auch auf qualität achten, wie beispielsweise auf echte fischhaut bei heringspaternostern?

gruß und petri


----------



## Reppi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Werde euch mal auf dem Laufenden halten, wenn es hier in Büsum los geht !
Gruß Uwe

PS. Wenn sie "dick da sind" ist es fast egal was Du dann runterläßt...


----------



## bbfishing (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

gute Idee ich wäre dabei und könnte Leite aus Richtung Flensburg mitnehmen.


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
allso könntet ihr mir auch alle helfen weil kann das nit wäre mein erstes mal helft ihr mit denn? dann bin ich dabei


----------



## worker_one (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Dir wurde doch hier auch schon von uns geholfen.
Warum sollte das auf dem Schiff anders sein?


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
keine anung *g*  ich habe gerade geguckt wie weit das weg ist 170km da muss ich ja ungefähr um 3 losfahren *umfall*


----------



## worker_one (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Bremerhaven ist doch fast um die Ecke |supergri


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich habe bei msp24 geguckt da stand 170km hä?das versteh ich nit*lach*


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Danke das ihr mir helfen wolt aber ich glaube nicht das jeder mir helfen willl


----------



## Ostki (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
ich hab schlechte nachrichten mein Vater würd gern aber das problem ist wir müssen dann schon ungefähr um 3 uhr los kennt einer eventuell eine günstige übernachtungs möglichkeit bisschen dichter muss nicht ganz dicht sein vielleicht 1 stunde entfernt kennt einer ein hotel oder so was es sollte auch sehr preisgünstig sein


----------



## Wulli (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				bbfishing schrieb:
			
		

> gute Idee ich wäre dabei und könnte Leite aus Richtung Flensburg mitnehmen.



Moin, bbfishing!

Dann nehme ich Dich mit in die Liste auf?!

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (2. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab schlechte nachrichten mein Vater würd gern aber das problem ist wir müssen dann schon ungefähr um 3 uhr los kennt einer eventuell eine günstige übernachtungs möglichkeit bisschen dichter muss nicht ganz dicht sein vielleicht 1 stunde entfernt kennt einer ein hotel oder so was es sollte auch sehr preisgünstig sein



Bitte: Google!!! Eingeben: Büsum Pensionen, Büsum Hotels etc........

Wulli


----------



## sunny (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wulli setz mich bitte mit auf die Liste, mein Frauchen will ne Makrele zum Grillen haben|supergri . Worker One hat wegen der Fahrgemeinschaft auch lange genug geschwitzt:q .


----------



## worker_one (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

|laola: yippiiiiiiiiiih..............#6


----------



## sunny (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@Jan

Habe gerade mal die Route ausgedruckt. Von mir bis Büsum sind es 3 Std. Fahrzeit. Der Kutter fährt, soweit ich weiß um 07.00 Uhr los. Ich hole dich also um 03.00 Uhr ab. Dann haben wir genug Puffer. Kriegst du das hin :q .

Schreib mir bitte mal ne PN mit der Handy-Nr.: und wo wir uns treffen wollen.


----------



## sunny (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Da fällt mir gerade noch was ein:

Wenn der Kutter stoppt, ohne dass eine Möwe am Himmel zu sehen ist, handelt es sich meist nicht um einen großen Schwarm und man weiß nicht in welcher Tiefe die Makrelen stehen. 

Dann läuft es normalerweise so ab, dass man die Montage bis zum Grund sinken lässt und pilkend wieder einholt, um irgendwann auf die Tiefe zu treffen, in der sich die Makrelen befinden.

Wenn ihr jetzt merkt, dass ihr nur eine Makrele am Paternoster habt, nicht sofort hochholen, sondern noch zwei dreimal zuppeln. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das noch ein zwei Makrelen zuschlagen ist recht groß, da es sich ja um einen Schwarmfisch handelt.

Sofern wir auf einen Möwenschwarm treffen, der sich ins Wasser stürzt, ist sowieso alles vorbei:q . Dann schafft es das Paternoster nie und nimmer durch den Makrelenschwarm durch. 

Das heißt, wenn die Schnur abrupt stoppt, bedeutet das nicht, dass ihr bereits am Grund seid, sondern dass das Paternoster von Makrelen besetzt ist . Und die rasen trotzdem weiter durch's Wasser.

Dann nicht lange dumm aus der Wäsche gucken , kurbelt was eure Arme und Rolle hergeben. Wenn der Überraschungsmoment bei euch zu lange dauert, hängt ihr mindestens mit drei Leuten zusammen. Dann viel Spass beim Entwirren.|supergri

Wenn ich da mit zwischen hänge, dann dann :r . Ich will das hier jetzt nicht näher beschreiben, aber es endet fürchterlich|evil:  .

Überlegt euch auch gut, wie ihr euren Fang nach Hause transportieren wollt. Nen großer Eimer mit Deckel oder ne kleine Tonne mit Deckel sind da sehr vorteilhaft. Von Tüten, Beuteln, Plastiksäcken o. ä. rate ich dringend ab. Dat macht sich nicht gut im Kofferraum, schon garnicht im Sommer:v .


----------



## Wulli (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli setz mich bitte mit auf die Liste, mein Frauchen will ne Makrele zum Grillen haben|supergri . Worker One hat wegen der Fahrgemeinschaft auch lange genug geschwitzt:q .



Moin, Sunny! 

Geht klar! Meinst Du, dass Worker One das Abschwitzen gut getan hat?? Ich gehe deswegen ein mal in der Woche in die Sauna!!|supergri :q |rolleyes 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du, dass Worker One das Abschwitzen gut getan hat?? Ich gehe deswegen ein mal in der Woche in die Sauna!!|supergri :q |rolleyes
> Wulli



Auf jeden Fall. Einmal die Woche Saune, dat reicht bei ihm bei weitem nicht#d :q .


----------



## worker_one (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

|gr: Für meinen Waschbärbauch hab ich hart trainiert:#2:|supergri


----------



## worker_one (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Jan
> 
> Habe gerade mal die Route ausgedruckt. Von mir bis Büsum sind es 3 Std. Fahrzeit. Der Kutter fährt, soweit ich weiß um 07.00 Uhr los. Ich hole dich also um 03.00 Uhr ab. Dann haben wir genug Puffer. Kriegst du das hin :q .



Um 03.00 Uhr???|scardie: Naja, passt schon irgendwie.|uhoh:


----------



## sunny (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Um 03.00 Uhr???|scardie: Naja, passt schon irgendwie.|uhoh:



Na gut, 03.30 Uhr. Weichei|supergri . Du kannst doch im Auto schlafen. 

Ich leg nochmal ne halbe Stunde drauf. *Also um 04.00 Uhr*. Von dir bis nach Büsum sind es ja nur noch zwei Stunden. Dann haben wir eine Stunde, um evtl. Schwierigkeiten zu überwinden|rolleyes . Das sollte reichen.


----------



## Wulli (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir gerade noch was ein:
> 
> Wenn der Kutter stoppt, ohne dass eine Möwe am Himmel zu sehen ist, handelt es sich meist nicht um einen großen Schwarm und man weiß nicht in welcher Tiefe die Makrelen stehen.
> 
> ...



Moin, Olaf!

Wir können ja mal eine Liste mit den wichtigen Dingen erstellen, die man tunlichst nicht vergessen sollte! Schick`mir mal ne PN dann füge ich das in die erste Seite mit ein....

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



> Wenn ihr jetzt merkt, dass ihr nur eine Makrele am Paternoster habt, nicht sofort hochholen, sondern noch zwei dreimal zuppeln. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das noch ein zwei Makrelen zuschlagen ist recht groß, da es sich ja um einen Schwarmfisch handelt.


@Sunny
Meinst Du nicht es wäre besser, die eine Makarele schnell einzuholen, da DIE nämlich sonst den Nachbarn mit verhaftet... 
Wenn mehrere zuppeln sind sie sich ja meißt nicht einig, in welche Richtung...


----------



## sunny (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Sunny
> Meinst Du nicht es wäre besser, die eine Makarele schnell einzuholen, da DIE nämlich sonst den Nachbarn mit verhaftet...
> Wenn mehrere zuppeln sind sie sich ja meißt nicht einig, in welche Richtung...



Das Problem hatte ich bisher eigentlich noch nie, weil eine einzelne Makrele doch relativ gut zu kontrollieren ist. Muss man aber vielleicht auch vom Einzelfall abhängig machen. Kommt ja auch nen büschen darauf an, wie eng man nun letztendlich auf dem Kutter steht.

Bei Kuschelabstand sollte die Makrele ggf. zügig eingeholt werden:q .


----------



## larsgerkens (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

wollte mal hören ob noch einer aus ostholstein mitkommt? von wegen fahrgemeinschaft etc!?!?!


----------



## Ostki (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hi,
ich zweifle noch mit dem mitfahren ich kann das gar nit das nerft ja auch wenn ihr immer helfen müsst


----------



## Wulli (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich zweifle noch mit dem mitfahren ich kann das gar nit das nerft ja auch wenn ihr immer helfen müsst



Überleg es dir! Zu dem Thema ist ja nun genug geschrieben worden. Helfen würden Dir sicherlich einige. Lernen kannst Du auch ne Menge. Aber wenn Du nicht willst, O.K. 
Ich nehme Dich und Deinen Vater erstmal wieder raus.

Wulli


----------



## Ostki (3. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
wenn mir einige helfen dann nehme mich mal schnell wieder auf die liste
viele grüße von marco


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@Ostki--> Nun Zweifel hier mal nicht so rum. Raus aus der Liste rein in die Liste. Huiiii---- Für Wulli auch ganz schön schwierig (eintragenund austragen).

Also viel helfen brauch man da nicht. Stell dich neben einen der es kann, und schaue wie er es macht. So wie sunny es geschrieben hat gehts auch wirklich.

Immer schauen wo die Makrelen sind und dann nur noch abmachen. Dabei braucht dir keiner zu helfen.

Also fest zugesagt und dann dazu gelernt.

Für mich ist die Niederländische Küste näher, sonst würde ich da auch mit fahren.

Achso ich nehme immer die Pflaster hinter dem Ohr wegen dem K....n. Heißen scopoderm werden vom Arzt auf Privatrezept (muss man also voll Bezahlen) geschrieben. Helfen aber auch wenn man schon Seekrank ist. 5 sind drin und kosten ca 25.--€


----------



## Coasthunter (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Warum beißen die Biester bloß nur im Sommer? 

Ich will Looos!!!!


----------



## larsgerkens (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

hehe,,, geht mir ähnlich auch wenn ichs noch nie gemacht habe.... stell mir das schon sehr cool vor.. vor allen dingen, da die biester ja richitge kämpfernaturen sein sollen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ja --> Wenn die großen Makrelen da sind und der Angler ein Gierschlund ist dann angelt der auch mit einem 7er oder ich habe auch schon ein 11er Padernoster gesehen. Ich fisch immer mit einem dreier. Fallen nicht soviele ab und die Fische sind schneller aus dem Wasser.:g :q


----------



## sunny (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Wulli,

dein Postkorb ist voll.

Und mich hier mit Stachelmakrele zu betiteln, ist ja wohl der Oberhammer, widerliche Viecher |krach: |supergri . Ooohhh, ich seh schon, wird wieder nen günstiger Tag #g auf See.


----------



## Wulli (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wulli,
> 
> dein Postkorb ist voll.
> 
> Und mich hier mit Stachelmakrele zu betiteln, ist ja wohl der Oberhammer, widerliche Viecher |krach: |supergri . Ooohhh, ich seh schon, wird wieder nen günstiger Tag #g auf See.



Moin, Sunny

Postkorb geleert!

Stachelmakrelen sind doch ganz possierliche Tierchen, oder! Die machen ordentlich Alarm an der Angel.....  

Daß das ein schöner Tag auf See wird, ist ja wohl klar! Selbstgänger! Muß eigentlich nur noch Petrus ein Einsehen mit uns Petrijüngern haben...

Wulli


----------



## Ostki (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich gerne wieder in die Liste einschreiben wir sind nun 100% dabei allso 2 Personen
mfg Marco


----------



## Wulli (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich möchte mich gerne wieder in die Liste einschreiben wir sind nun 100% dabei allso 2 Personen
> mfg Marco



@ Ostki:

Bitte PN beachten!

Wulli


----------



## Ostki (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,
wir haben uns abgesprochen wir fahren jetzt mit
mfg marco


----------



## sunny (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@Ostki

Jetzt wo ihr euch einig seid, dass ihr mitkommt, muss ich hier mal was zu sagen:



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wenn mir einige helfen dann nehme mich mal schnell wieder auf die liste
> viele grüße von marco



Nichts für ungut, aber ich helfe dir nicht#d . Hört sich zwar fies an, ist aber nicht böse gemeint. 

Es kann dir keiner helfen, wie denn auch#c ? Soll ich oder ein anderer meine/seine Rute mit Fisch loslassen und deine reinkurbeln;+ ?

Wenn wir im Makrelenschwarm stehen, ist sich jeder selbst der Nächste. Für mehr ist aber auch gar keine Zeit.

Das einzige was ich dir raten kann ist, such dir nen Paternoster wo nur drei Haken dran sind oder schneide entsprechend Haken ab. Das ist für dich anstrengend genug, glaub mir. 

Als ich das erste mal Makrelen angeln war, war ich auch ungefähr in deinem Alter. Abends waren die Arme so lang, da konnte ich mir locker die Schuhe zu binden, ohne mich bücken zu müssen .

Hast du oder dein Vater denn überhaupt schon mal geangelt?


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ooohhh, ich seh schon, wird wieder nen günstiger Tag #g auf See.


 
Und schon wieder am nötigen. |supergri |supergri  Ich seh schon: Das wird ein lustiges Angeln. da darf eins auf keinen Fall fehlen:die Digicam.


----------



## sunny (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon wieder am nötigen.



Jeder tut das, was er am besten kann:q :q . Und "Beleidigungen", in diesem Fall der Titel Stachelmakrele,  können nun mal nur mit Gehopften wieder gut gemacht werden .



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> da darf eins auf keinen Fall fehlen:die Digicam.



Das ist ne tolle Idee#6 . Aber überleg dir das gut, die Kamera ist hinterher evtl. arg schmuddelig.


----------



## Norbi (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@Ostki
Ich würde Dir Deine Fische reinkurbeln.
Mein Stundenlohn :Nur per PN :q


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Stimmt. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das Makrelenangeln so eine Sauerei sein soll. Aber Fotos müssen gemacht werden. Da laß ich mir schon was einfallen.


----------



## Coasthunter (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @Ostki
> Ich würde Dir Deine Fische reinkurbeln.
> Mein Stundenlohn :Nur per PN :q


 
Welche Fische?  |muahah:


----------



## Wulli (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @Ostki
> Ich würde Dir Deine Fische reinkurbeln.
> Mein Stundenlohn :Nur per PN :q



Hej,

wie jetzt? Du stehst ja noch nicht mal auf der Teilnehmerliste!
Willst Du eventuell mit? 
Dann flugs entscheiden!

Wulli


----------



## Ostki (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hi Wulli,
wir haben uns enschieden trag uns doch bitte ein!!


----------



## Wulli (6. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wulli,
> wir haben uns enschieden trag uns doch bitte ein!!



ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt. Da steht alles Weitere drin...

Wulli


----------



## sunny (7. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das Makrelenangeln so eine Sauerei sein soll.



Oooohhh, du wirst dich wundern:q .


----------



## worker_one (7. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@Sunny
Wieviele Paternoster sollte man denn mitnehmen?
Und welche Farben?|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (7. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @Sunny
> Wieviele Paternoster sollte man denn mitnehmen?
> Und welche Farben?|kopfkrat



Dat ist ja nu ne Frage, die ist garnicht so leicht zu beantworten. 

Am besten, du nimmst nur eins mit (Farbe egal), stellst dich an meine linke Seite, verhedderst dich beim ersten Run mit deinem linken Nachbarn, kannst hinterher nicht weiterangeln, weil du kein Vorfach mehr hast:q  und ich habe anschließend mehr Platz .

Ne mal im ernst, dass mit den Farben kann man im Vorfeld nicht sagen. Ich habe bestimmt 10-15 Paternoster in allen möglich Varianten dabei. Nehmt da bloß nix kostspieliges#d . Es wird hinterher eh weggeworfen.

Wenn wir auf einen richtigen Schwarm treffen, ist es völlig egal welche Farbe du verwendest. Die Makrelen gehen dann auf alles, der Fressneid von diesen Viechern ist unglaublich. Ähnlich wie bei mir|supergri .

Wenn nur vereinzelt Makrelen da sind, habe ich sehr gute Erfolge auf ein Paternoster gehabt, wo so weißliche Gummifische mit Glitzerfedern dran sind.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung mehr von welcher Fa. die Dinger sind. Dafür ist es einfach schon zu lange her, dass ich mal auf Makrele los war.


----------



## Ostki (15. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen wieviele Plätze denn jetzt noch frei sind und ob WIR den Kutter nun für uns alleine buchen?
mfg Marco


----------



## Ostki (17. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
haben wir nun den Kutter gechartert oder niocht?
mfg Marco


----------



## Wulli (18. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> haben wir nun den Kutter gechartert oder niocht?
> mfg Marco



wenn Du Dir die ersten Postings mal durchliest, wirst du es wissen. Es sind 20 Plätze reserviert.

Die entgültige Platzreservierung der Teilnehmer findet im April statt. Bis jetzt wurden lediglich die genannt, die Interesse an einer Teilnahme haben. Erfahrungsgemäß sagen immer ein paar Teilnehmer ab. Dann rücken diejenigen nach, die sich später gemeldet haben.

Was Deine Teilnahme betrifft, möchte ich Dich nochmals bitten, meine letzte PN zu beachten, da Dein ewiges Hin und Her nichts bringt.

Wenn noch weitere Interessenten da sind, könnt Ihr Euch natürlich noch melden!

Wulli#h


----------



## Stingray (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Wulli

Kannst noch eine Person mehr eintragen. Ich bringe meinen Bruder noch mit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (19. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wulli
> 
> Kannst noch eine Person mehr eintragen. Ich bringe meinen Bruder noch mit.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Alles klar, Thomas! Wird gemacht.


----------



## urmel23 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

_hallo wulli,

leider voll zu spät gelesen. wir (2 boardis: urmel23 & ziebell ) würden gerne mitkommen wenn dann noch platz ist. das ist bei uns ja gleich um die ecke (wir wohnen in meldorf) und wir wollten schon immer mal auf´n kutter.

bitte sag bescheid wenn du noch plätze frei hast. gerne auch per eMail oder telefon (siehe PN).

gruß

björn // urmel23_


----------



## Wulli (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> _hallo wulli,
> 
> leider voll zu spät gelesen. wir (2 boardis: urmel23 & ziebell ) würden gerne mitkommen wenn dann noch platz ist. das ist bei uns ja gleich um die ecke (wir wohnen in meldorf) und wir wollten schon immer mal auf´n kutter.
> 
> ...



Klar! Es haben sich zwar schon 20 Teilnehmer gemeldet, aber deswegen trage Ich Euch in eine Nachrückerliste ein. Erfahrungsgemäß sind ja immer einige dabei, die nicht mitkommen können. Dann werden die mitkommen, die auf der Nachrückerliste stehen.

Es können sich ruhig noch weitere Teilnehmer melden!

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Weist du denn schon, wann du die entgültige Liste aufm Markt schmeißen willst.|kopfkrat
Da ich ab 22.04. im Urlaub bin, möchte ich mich hier ggf. schonmal fest anmelden.


----------



## sunny (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Also von mir war das auch keine Interessenmeldung, sondern sozusagen ne Festbestätigung|supergri . Kannst mich ohne weitere Erinnerung auf die Teilnehmerliste setzen. Trotz anfänglichem rumzucken, freue ich mich da jetzt richtig drauf.

Sobald du deine Bankverbindung rausrückst, geht auch schon die Knete raus .


----------



## Wulli (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Weist du denn schon, wann du die entgültige Liste aufm Markt schmeißen willst.|kopfkrat
> Da ich ab 22.04. im Urlaub bin, möchte ich mich hier ggf. schonmal fest anmelden.



Das wird auf jeden Fall noch vor Deinem Urlaub passieren! Ich werde jedem eine PN schicken. Dann erfolgt Die entgültige Teilnehmerliste, von der man NICHT zurücktreten kann! Es handelt sich dann um eine verbindliche Buchung. Ich werde die Teilnehmer, die sich verbindlich angemeldet haben, hier im Board veröffentlichen. Sollte jemand aus wichtigem Grund verhindert sein, muß sich dann der Betreffende selber um einen Nachfolger bemühen.

Wulli

P.S. denke ich werde in der ersten Aprilwoche anfangen.


----------



## urmel23 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

hallo wulli,

wie schon telefonisch heute morgen besprochen melden wir uns ebenfalls fest an. wenn also platz frei wird, dann sind wir dabei. die zusage steht und wird nicht mehr umgeworfen.

was evt. weitere teilnehmer betrifft, kläre ich das am WE und schicke dir dann eine PN.

gruß

björn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Wulli,

Wo hast Du eigentlich die 20 Plätze reserviren können(Buk-Heck oder mittschiff;+ )

Gruß Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## urmel23 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

moing,

da ich keine passende rute/rolle für die tour hatte bin ich gestern mal losgeeiert und hab mich mal beim sonderposten-ramschladen w.mohr in beringstedt umgesehen. hab zwar noch keinen festen platz #q, aber ich komme schon irgendwie auf den kutter 

in erinnerung hatte ich noch das irgendwer mal erzählt hat das die fa. dega deutschland pleite ist und siehe da......was sehen meine augen in der ecke vom laden stehen. dega ruten und rollen. leider schon sehr ausgedünnt das ganze aber folgendes mußte dann doch einfach mit:

Rute Dega Winblack Dorsch 2,7m 100g-180g WG für satte 7 Euro
Rolle Dega Syntax BR 4060 für 16,95 Euro

Auch wenn die Rolle nicht Salzwasserfest ist, wird sie für diese Tour mit Sicherheit reichen und wenn ich sie wieder sauber bekomme evt. auch noch für die eine oder andere Tour 

Wer noch ein paar Teile sucht und in der Nähe wohnt, der sollte da mal vorbeifahren. Es gab noch ein paar andere Teile. Wer zu den Sparsamen gehört kann da ja mal vorbeigehen. Ich hab da noch ein paar andere nette Teile mit eingepackt.

Neupreise für die Rolle lt. ein paar Händlern die die noch führen oder per Googlecache gefunden wurden lag bei 55 Euronen *freu*.

urmel23

p.s. schon wieder Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterschiedlich gehandhabt:c  aber lesen kann man es hoffentlich #h


----------



## Wulli (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wulli,
> 
> Wo hast Du eigentlich die 20 Plätze reserviren können(Buk-Heck oder mittschiff;+ )
> 
> Gruß Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



Moin,

ich habe eben noch mal mit Egbert von der Blauort gesprochen. Wegen der Reservierung von Heck bzw. Bug, will er mich nachher noch mal zurückrufen.

Die Platzreservierung für 20 Leute ist natürlich abgemacht. Nun ist es so, dass wir natürlich am 2.7. auch 20 Leute sein müssen, sonst bin ich als "Organisator" der Dumme und darf für die fehlenden Leutchen den Fahrpreis bezahlen. Egbert sagte, ich sollte die Hälfte des Fahrpreises in Vorkasse nehmen. Eigentlich will ich das nicht. Die ganze Tüdelei mit der Kohle und so passt mir nicht. 
Deshalb meine Bitte an alle Teilnehmer:
Meldet Euch nur an, wenn Ihr wirklich Zeit habt und auch bei sehr schlechtem Wetter mitkommt.
Wenn jemand, aus welchem Grund auch immer, angemeldet ist und am Abfahrtstag nicht erscheint, muß ich den Fahrpreis bei Egbert bezahlen! Ich werde dann allerdings sehr energisch meinem Geld "hinterherlaufen". Das gilt auch, wenn man im Stau stecken bleibt, man krank wird, der Hofhund ins Gras beißt, schlechtes Wetter ist, oder was auch immer! Jeder muß sich im Falle einer Nichtteilnahme selber um einen "Nachfolger" kümmern. Wenn Egbert aus Wettergründen gar nicht erst ablegt, ist das natürlich was anderes. Falls das Wetter es erfordert, werde ich am Vorabend der Abreise noch einmal mit Egbert telefonieren. Falls die Fahrt abgesagt wird, poste ich das hier.

Also. Ich verlasse mich voll auf Euch! Ich werde kein Geld im Voraus einfordern. Jeder bezahlt die Fahrt auf der Blauort direkt. 
Ich hoffe ich werde nicht von euch enttäuscht! (Kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen#6 )
Jeder, der sich bis Ende April hier im Board (bitte öffentlich, keine PN, damit die Anmeldung jeder lesen kann) verbindlich anmeldet, wird von mir in der Teilnehmerliste rot unterlegt. Damit erklärt sich der Teilnehmer dann mit den o. g. Bedingungen einverstanden. D. h. wenn der Teilnehmer im Falle einer Nichtteilnahme keinen Ersatzangler findet, muß er damit rechnen den vollen Fahrpreis bei mir zu entrichten. Wenn jemand schon jetzt weiß, dass er nicht kann, bitte auch Posten, dann kommen die "Nachrücker" zu Zug.
Das Anmeldeverfahren gilt ab sofort.

Ich denke mit der Regelung kann jeder leben und es hat auch jeder für diese Maßnahme Verständnis.

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

melde mich verbindlich an!!!
Make me red :m


----------



## sunny (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Los unterleg mich rot:q . 

Hiermit erkläre ich mich mit den genannten Bedingungen ausdrücklich einverstanden . Ist für mich aber eigentlich ne Selbstverständlichkeit. Wenn ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht können sollte und ich ggf. auch keinen Nachfolger finde, werde ich den Obolus direkt an dich überweisen. 

Wär ja noch schöner, du  machst dir hier die Mühe und hättest dann auch noch den Schaden|gr: . 

Alle anderen Teilnehmer: 

_Was haltet ihr davon, dass die Fahrt (35,00 €) für Wulli auf uns verteilt wird? Als kleines "Danke schön" sozusagen. Wäre für jeden nen zweier mehr.  _

Wulli gibt dafür nen Bier aus. Natürlich nur mir, weil ich die Idee hatte|supergri .


----------



## Wulli (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

habe die Ersten rot gemacht!|supergri 

@Sunny:

ist lieb gemeint mit dem Fahrpreis, sollte aber keinen abschrecken. Denke ein Bierchen von Dir tut`s auch! Danke trotzdem!

Bis denne

Wulli


----------



## Stingray (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Wulli

Mach mich und meinen Bruder mal rot  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## carphunterNRW (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Die Idee mit den 2 € mehr finde ich gut Steckt ja schon nen gewisser Zeitaufwand von Wulli hinter........

Melde mich innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen ob wir 3 Personen sein werden oder doch vielleicht nur 2 . Dann könnte schon mal einer der ANchzügler einspringen. 

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## carphunterNRW (27. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Sorry, wollte natürlich Nachzügler schreiben, muss ins Bett


----------



## sunny (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wulli, wenn du von jedem von uns nen #g bekommst, wird das aber nen verdammt harter Tag für dich:q .

Aber wie du willst, vergesst das mit den 2 Euronen mehr. Wulli möchte Gerstensaft|supergri |supergri .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Moin Wulli!!!
*Make me red man!!!!*
Und wenn Sie meinen Kumpel Grobi und Meinewenigkeit mit|krank:  oder :v oder|scardie:  oder oder oder in Einzeleilen an Bord tragen müssen,
 WIR SIND DABEI!!!!
Wird schliesslich unsere erste Makrelentour sein und wir sind jetzt schon heiß wie Chili auf diese Tour!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Gib uns die *Rote Karte. *Thorsten und ich sind dabei. #6


----------



## Wulli (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli, wenn du von jedem von uns nen #g bekommst, wird das aber nen verdammt harter Tag für dich:q .
> 
> Aber wie du willst, vergesst das mit den 2 Euronen mehr. Wulli möchte Gerstensaft|supergri |supergri .



Moin, 
eigentlich ja immer gerne Gerstensaft in großen Gebinden und ausreichenden Mengen, jedoch werde ich sicherlich fahren müssen, somit wird nach 2-3 kleinen Bierchen über den Tag verteilt sicherlich Schluss sein....|gr: 

Aber das können wir ja anschließend mal nachholen.

Habe mal die Meldungen rot unterlegt. Damit sind wir ja schon mal einige, die verrückt genug sind! 

Wulli#h


----------



## larsgerkens (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

da es ja jetzt langsam ernst wird, wollte ich doch mal hören, ob jemand irgendwo aus ostholstein kommt?!?!? fehmarn, oldenburg??? neustadt? kann nämlich nicht sagen, ob ich das auto bekomme oder nicht? und fahrgemeinschaften sind ohnehin für alle teilnehmer günstiger??!?!

gruß und petri

lars


----------



## Ostki (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Lars wir wohnen in Bremerhaven wenn du entgegen kommen würdest nehmen wir dich mit
mfg Marco


----------



## worker_one (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wasn das für ne Logik?|kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Lars wir wohnen in Bremerhaven wenn du entgegen kommen würdest nehmen wir dich mit
> mfg Marco



Moin, Ostki,

letzte Ansage von mir:

Du stehst, wie Du vielleicht siehst, weder auf der Teilnehmerliste, noch auf der Nachrückerliste. 
Rot unterlegt ist da demzufolge auch nix.
Ich hatte dir bereits mehrmals in einer PN mitgeteilt, dass ich eine PN von Deinem Vater bekommen möchte, um Euch in die Liste aufzunehmen! Schließlich muß er das auch bezahlen, wenn schifgeht. 

Bis dahin seid Ihr nicht dabei!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> jedoch werde ich sicherlich fahren müssen, somit wird nach 2-3 kleinen Bierchen über den Tag verteilt sicherlich Schluss sein....|gr:
> Wulli#h



Geht mir ja auch so. So schlimm kann also garnicht werden .

@worker one 

Wenn du aus irgend welchen Gründen nicht mit kannst, stelle ich dir das anteilige Spritgeld trotzdem in Rechnung. Nur damit das klar ist und du dich wunderst :q |rolleyes .






War natürlich nen Scherz. Ich meine das mit dem anteilig, du bezahlst nämlich alles:q :q .


@Ostki

Habe garnicht gesehen, dass du auf der Liste stehst|kopfkrat .

Aber was soll Lars ggf. denn machen, wenn er kein Auto zur Verfügung hat?? Euch auf der Autobahn entgegen gelaufen kommen??? Das ist verboten|gr: , dafür ist nämlich viel zu langsam .


----------



## urmel23 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

hier sind auch noch 2. wie schon mehrfach geschrieben die nachrücker 1 und 2 !!

die kannst du in *japan-rot + ultrafett + schriftgröße 72 + kursiv und ...ach was weiß ich* machen. 

wir sind dabei. egal ob der hofhund abnibbelt oder nicht (äh gehen auch katzen ?).

also sofern sich hier nicht jeder zu wort meldet der vor uns steht gehören 2 plätze davon uns.

kannst also zibell und urmel23 in rot einfärben.

gruß

björn

p.s. wichtig: die tour ist von beiden regierungen genehmigt worden! von euren auch ??


----------



## urmel23 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

nachtrag:

wenn sich bis zum 31.04. nicht alle hier gemeldet haben die vor uns stehen, dann sind die plätze uns ? hab ich doch wohl hoffentlich richtig verstanden, oder ?


----------



## pitus02 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Jungs und hallo Wulli !!!

kannst Keule und meine wenigkeit mal rot machen wir kommen mit |supergri 

gruß aus Nordfriesland


----------



## Wulli (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> nachtrag:
> 
> wenn sich bis zum 31.04. nicht alle hier gemeldet haben die vor uns stehen, dann sind die plätze uns ? hab ich doch wohl hoffentlich richtig verstanden, oder ?



Jo, Urmel! 100 Punkte! Du gewinnst eine Panzerfahrt durch die Alpen! |supergri  

Wulli

Die anderen sind auch rot!


----------



## Wulli (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. wichtig: die tour ist von beiden regierungen genehmigt worden! von euren auch ??



äähhhh???!!! Wie Du hast zwei Regierungen??

Na, na, das lässt tief blicken!:k :k |rolleyes  

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (28. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> nachtrag:
> 
> wenn sich bis zum 31.04. nicht alle hier gemeldet haben



Sach, mal haste heute abend was genommen??|krank: #4 :#2: |director: #g |znaika: |clown: 

Es reicht, wenn sich zwei Teilnehmer bis zum 30.04. nicht gemeldet haben! Das mit dem 31.04 wird genau so schwierig, wie mit dem 30.02.  

Wulli

P.S. ich denke, wir werden Euch schon irgendwie unterbringen....


----------



## sunny (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Du hast zwei Regierungen??
> Wulli




Wulli, Wulli #d , eine Regierung zibell, eine Regierung urmel, macht zwei Regierungen.

Ihr habt euch wohl was zusammen reingepfiffen oder wie:q ? Und das, ohne mir Bescheid zu sagen|gr: .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



sunny@worker one 
 
Wenn du aus irgend welchen Gründen nicht mit kannst schrieb:


> Angebot: Da Du/Ihr ja sowieso quasi bei mir an der Haustür vorbei müsst, kann ich anbieten Deine Oktave wie beim letzten mal bei mir Warm und Weich zwischenzulagern und zu uns in den  "5SterneDeluxeReisebulli" :q :q zu krabbeln!! Da kannst Dir die Spritkosten nämlich jetzt schon ausrechnen:q  Die Entfernung von Dir zu mir weisst ja sicherlich noch:q :q .
> Und da die Trinkgewohnheiten von mir und Grobi identisch sind, weißt Du ja auch schon was Du am Tresen zu ordern hast#g |scardie: :q !!!!
> Angebot angenommen????...


----------



## sunny (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Das geht nicht#d . Dann muss worker one ja so gut wie gar kein Spritgeld zahlen|supergri . Den sammel ich ja erst in Soltau auf.

Ne mal im ernst, vom Prinzip her hört sich das doch gut an. Worker one was sagst du dazu?

Die Trinkgewohnheiten von dir und Grobi sind gleich?? Oha, dass wird ja 
heiter|rolleyes . Gibt es denn Leuchtfeuer auf dem Kudder?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Die Trinkgewohnheiten von dir und Grobi sind gleich?? Oha, dass wird ja
> heiter|rolleyes . Gibt es denn Leuchtfeuer auf dem Kudder?


 
Na sischer gibbet bei Eckbert Leuchti´s!!!! tztztz was meinst nach was für Kriterien ich mir meine Kutter aussuche:q :q :q  
Der Punkt Leuchtfeuer steht da ganz oben auf der Kriterienliste:q :q :q


----------



## urmel23 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> äähhhh???!!! Wie Du hast zwei Regierungen??
> 
> Na, na, das lässt tief blicken!:k :k |rolleyes
> 
> Wulli


wäre wohl der traum vieler männer :l aber nein, es sind die meine und die von zibell



> Sach, mal haste heute abend was genommen??|krank: #4 :#2: |director: #g |znaika: |clown:
> 
> Es reicht, wenn sich zwei Teilnehmer bis zum 30.04. nicht gemeldet haben! Das mit dem 31.04 wird genau so schwierig, wie mit dem 30.02.
> 
> ...



jau, verdammt. mal wieder nicht richtig auf den kalender geschaut #q


----------



## worker_one (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht nicht#d . Dann muss worker one ja so gut wie gar kein Spritgeld zahlen|supergri . Den sammel ich ja erst in Soltau auf.
> 
> Ne mal im ernst, vom Prinzip her hört sich das doch gut an. Worker one was sagst du dazu?
> 
> ...



Mir ist das eins....Mach waste denkst, ist ja deine Spritschleuder. Ich vertraue da voll und ganz auf dich.|uhoh::q


----------



## sunny (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ok, dann machen wir das so. 

Dorschjaeger75 wir kommen dann bei dir vorbei. Uhrzeit und so was quatschen wir noch ab.


----------



## Yupii (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann machen wir das so.
> 
> Dorschjaeger75 wir kommen dann bei dir vorbei. Uhrzeit und so was quatschen wir noch ab.


Und ihr fahrt dann zu viert mit oder ohne Angelgepäck mit Daniels Polo-Bus
Viel Spass und dicke Beine#6:q:q


----------



## sunny (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Und ihr fahrt dann zu viert mit oder ohne Angelgepäck mit Daniels Polo-Bus
> Viel Spass und dicke Beine#6:q:q



Du bist doch nur neidisch, weil du nicht mitkommst|supergri .

Soweit ich weiß, hat Daniels Kumpel nen VW-Bulli. Also im Polo mache ich den Spass auch nicht mit#d . Dat könnta ma gepflecht verjessen .


----------



## Yupii (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist doch nur neidisch, weil du nicht mitkommst|supergri .
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, hat Daniels Kumpel nen VW-Bulli. Also im Polo mache ich den Spass auch nicht mit#d . Dat könnta ma gepflecht verjessen .


*ich will* nicht mitkommen, so viel Zeit muss bleiben. Die Gründe erklär ich Dir am Samstag beim forellenangeln, falls ich vor lauter Fangen Zeit dazu habe:q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, hat Daniels Kumpel nen VW-Bulli. Also im Polo mache ich den Spass auch nicht mit#d . Dat könnta ma gepflecht verjessen .


 
KORREKT!!!! Kollege hat´n Bulli!!!


----------



## urmel23 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



> Rute Dega Winblack Dorsch 2,7m 100g-180g WG für satte 7 Euro
> Rolle Dega Syntax BR 4060 für 16,95 Euro



langt der kram für die tour ? oder muss ich mir noch anderes gerödel besorgen ?


----------



## sunny (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Sollte normalerweise reichen. Wenn du Pech hast, wird das mit dem Wurfgewicht vielleicht nen büschen knapp.

Ach ja, Schnur würde ich mir noch kaufen, erleichtert die Sache ungemein:q :q . Paternoster und den anderern Kleinkram hast du ja wohl oder?


----------



## Wulli (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte normalerweise reichen. Wenn du Pech hast, wird das mit dem Wurfgewicht vielleicht nen büschen kanpp.
> 
> Ach ja, Schnur würde ich mir noch kaufen, erleichtert die Sache ungemein:q :q . Paternoster und den anderern Kleinkram hast du ja wohl oder?



Mensch, Sunny, gut, dass wir Dich haben! #6 
Das mit der Schnur ist echt ein guter Tipp! Und ich hab das bisher immer ohne probiert! Über die ganzen Pilkerverluste habe ich mich nur ein bischen gewundert.... #q 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, Sunny, gut, dass wir Dich haben! #6



Aaacchhh, geht ja runter wie Öl. Schön, wenn man gebraucht wird:q .



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Schnur ist echt ein guter Tipp! Und ich hab das bisher immer ohne probiert! Über die ganzen Pilkerverluste habe ich mich nur ein bischen gewundert.... #q



So ging mir das auch, bis mich mal nen wohlgesonnener Mitstreiter darauf hingewiesen hat   .


----------



## pitus02 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Super Wulli #6 

Das klappt ja richtig gut mit der Teilnehmerliste #v


----------



## urmel23 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, Schnur würde ich mir noch kaufen, erleichtert die Sache ungemein:q :q . Paternoster und den anderern Kleinkram hast du ja wohl oder?


wenigstens einer der sich mal nen kopf macht und um mich besorgt ist. ich hab mich schon gewundert warum die pilker die ich sonst mit einem der drillingshaken am letzten ring fest mache immer weg ist wenn ich ausgeworfen habe. jetzt ist mir klar das ich den evt. an die schnur machen sollte. ich hab zwar immer gekurbelt doch da ja bis dato noch nie schnur drauf war konnte ich ja auch irgendwie nix einholen. ich werde das ganze mal meinem aufseher berichten der mir immer diese hübsche weiße jacke anlegt. hoffe du hast nix dagegen #q.

gruß
derohneschnurangler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ Wulli


Hat Edbert Dich nun angerufen,und gesagt,wo wir die Plätze haben?????|kopfkrat 



Gruß Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## urmel23 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wulli
> Hat Edbert Dich nun angerufen,und gesagt,wo wir die Plätze haben?????|kopfkrat
> Gruß Stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



machst du und dein kumpel die teilnahme davon abhängig ?? wenn ja, warum ?


----------



## Wulli (29. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wulli
> 
> 
> Hat Edbert Dich nun angerufen,und gesagt,wo wir die Plätze haben?????|kopfkrat
> ...



Er wollte mich gestern zurückrufen. Hat es bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht. Wenn ich morgen Zeit finde, und dran denke rufe ich ihn noch mal an. Denke aber, dass es bei 20 Mann sicherlich egal ist, wo man steht. Wenn wir Bug oder Heck bekommen werde ich mir rausnehmen, die Plätze zu verlosen, und regelmäßig Wechsel vorzunehmen, falls hier keiner was dagegen hat. Dann gibt`s keine Rangeleien|krach: 

Aber wie gesagt, beim Makrelenangeln ist`s glaube ich eh wurscht, wo man steht.

@Sunny: du stehst doch bestimmt am liebsten dicht bei der Toilette wenns schaukelt?:v  dann hast`s nicht so weit:q :q :q 

angenehme Nachtruhe!|schlafen |schlaf: 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> @Sunny: du stehst doch bestimmt am liebsten dicht bei der Toilette wenns schaukelt?:v
> Wulli



Also den habe ich nicht verdient#d . Da macht man und tut man und dann sowas  |supergri . 

Am wie sagt man immer, am Ende werden die Toten gezählt. Außerdem, ich verlasse meinen Platz nicht, wenn wir im Schwarm stehen, egal ob ich :v muss oder nicht:q .

Dorsch888, wie jetzt schon öfter erwähnt, beim Makrelen angeln ist es völlig wurscht, wo du auf dem Kutter stehst. Da brauchst du dir kein Kopp drüber zu machen. Werfen ist so oder so unmöglich und völlig überflüssig.


----------



## carphunterNRW (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

wollte mal fragen wie das mit Fahrgemeinschaften aussieht.;+ 
Wir kommen aus der Ecke Gütersloh/Bielefeld und würden über Hannover fahren.

Jetzt meine Frage: Hat noch jemand Plätze frei? Im Zweifelsfalle 
könnten auch wir Plätze anbieten......|bla: 
Bitte meldet euch!!

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## larsgerkens (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

aus ostholstein/lübeck scheint keiner mitzukommen wa?


----------



## Wulli (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wulli
> 
> 
> Hat Edbert Dich nun angerufen,und gesagt,wo wir die Plätze haben?????|kopfkrat
> ...



Sooooo...

habe eben noch mal angerufen. Der Bug ist für uns gebucht! Dort passen 11 Personen hin, der Rest steht dann vorne auf der Backbordseite. Wir müssen dann eben mal durchtauschen, wenn jemand unbedingt vorne stehen will. Sollte ja nicht das Problem sein.
Mache ja alles für Euch!!:m 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie das mit Fahrgemeinschaften aussieht.;+
> Wir kommen aus der Ecke Gütersloh/Bielefeld und würden über Hannover fahren.
> ...



Moin, CarphunterNRW!
Steht bei Euch denn schon fest, wieviele mitkommen, oder kannst Du sagen wieviel bis jetzt ganz sicher mitkommen, dann kann ich die schon mal Rot machen!


Wulli


----------



## sunny (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo...
> 
> habe eben noch mal angerufen. Der Bug ist für uns gebucht! Dort passen 11 Personen hin, der Rest steht dann vorne auf der Backbordseite. Wir müssen dann eben mal durchtauschen, wenn jemand unbedingt vorne stehen will. Sollte ja nicht das Problem sein.
> Mache ja alles für Euch!!:m
> ...



Mir ist wurscht wo ich stehe, solange ich den ersten Platz auf der Backbordseite kriege:q :q .


----------



## worker_one (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Dann haste endlich deinen Platz direkt neben dem Lokus..:m


----------



## Wulli (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Dann haste endlich deinen Platz direkt neben dem Lokus..:m


Hej, Worker One! Das war Telepathie! Ich hatte gerade den gleichen Gedanken!!!!

Wollte schreiben: 

@ Sunny:##

Ich habe doch schon erwähnt, welchen Platz ich für Dich reserviert habe:q :q :q 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Dann haste endlich deinen Platz direkt neben dem Lokus..:m



Das ist doch Scherz oder??? Da ist nicht dat Klo#d :



@dorschjaeger 75

Wo befinden sich bei Ekki die gekachelten Räumlichkeiten oder auch Ferguson genannt????


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ sunny
konzentrier Dich jetzt lieber mal auf Samstag. Sonst willst Du vor lauter Klo auch am See neben dem Klo stehen:q:q


----------



## sunny (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> @ sunny
> konzentrier Dich jetzt lieber mal auf Samstag. Sonst willst Du vor lauter Klo auch am See neben dem Klo stehen:q:q



Da mach dir man keine Sorgen. Das kriege ich schon gebacken:q .


----------



## carphunterNRW (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hi Wulli!

Also zu zweit sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei!!!! Kannst uns also red markern.

Bei der dritten Person weiß ich noch nicht genau, muss mal ein bisschen Druck machen|uhoh:  Melde mich so schnell es geht!

Fahren das erste mal auf Makrele! Hoffe auf eine ganz lustige Tour, Fang ist zweitrangig!


P.S. Ein guter Seemann sticht auch ins rote Meer


----------



## urmel23 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wulli!
> 
> Also zu zweit sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei!!!! Kannst uns also red markern.
> 
> ...



also wenn es nach mir geht, brauchst du keinen druck machen :q

|director: @sunny: nur für dich wurde mein benutzertitel angepasst


----------



## worker_one (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch Scherz oder??? Da ist nicht dat Klo#d :



Doch, doch! Und zwar genau da!!....hehehe!:m:m:m


----------



## Wulli (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wulli!
> 
> Also zu zweit sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei!!!! Kannst uns also red markern.
> 
> ...



dann werde ich Dich und einen Kumpel (Name?!!) mal rot machen!!!:q 

Ich fahre auch das erste Mal auf Makerle! Daß das ein lustige Tour wird ist ja wohl ein Selbstgänger. Merkt man ja schon hier an den Postings, dass die Jungs (leider keine Mädels) gut drauf sind, oder??|krach:  

Und wenn dann noch ein paar Mini-Thune beißen, um so besser!:m 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> |director: @sunny: nur für dich wurde mein benutzertitel angepasst



So ist recht#6 :q . Aber überleg dir das noch mal mit ohne Schnur angeln. Diese Alternativmethoden klappen irgendwie noch nicht so richtig .


@worker one

Stell dich schon mal darauf ein, dass am Tag nach dem Makrelen angeln deine Zahnbürste ins Leere greift |splat2: :q .

So langsam solltest du dich mal wieder nen büschen einschleimen, sonst überleg ich mir das noch mal mit der Fahrgemeinschaft|gr: . Hab ich mich jetzt klar und deutlich ausgedrückt|uhoh: :q .


----------



## worker_one (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich sag nur die Wahrheit...|muahah:


----------



## Wulli (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @worker one
> 
> Stell dich schon mal darauf ein, dass am Tag nach dem Makrelen angeln deine Zahnbürste ins Leere greift |splat2: :q .
> 
> So langsam solltest du dich mal wieder nen büschen einschleimen, sonst überleg ich mir das noch mal mit der Fahrgemeinschaft|gr: . Hab ich mich jetzt klar und deutlich ausgedrückt|uhoh: :q .




@ Urmel:

ich glaube hier wird bald ein Platz für Dich frei!!!!:m |muahah: |sagnix |smash: |motz: |splat: 

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich glaube nicht.....|motz::e|supergri


----------



## sunny (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> @ Urmel:
> 
> ich glaube hier wird bald ein Platz für Dich frei!!!!:m |muahah: |sagnix |smash: |motz: |splat:
> 
> Wulli




So sieht das aus#6 . Und Wulli, wenn du nicht von deiner Platzreservierung für mich zurück tritts, vielleicht auch zwei|evil: :q


----------



## Yupii (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

dann wäre zu überlegen, ob ich mich doch noch anmelde....:q


----------



## sunny (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Na, dann behalt den Thread hier mal im Auge. Sieht so schlecht garnicht aus  :q  .


----------



## urmel23 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



> ich glaube hier wird bald ein Platz für Dich frei!!!!



|good:

ok, nehm ich 



> So sieht das aus#6 . Und Wulli, wenn du nicht von deiner Platzreservierung für mich zurück tritts, vielleicht auch zwei



ach nö, wir brauchen doch einen anleiter. bis dato bis du der einzige der schon mal zum makrelenangeln war .... dat geht nu nicht mehr, daher |abgelehn

so kollegen nun macht ma hinne. da fehlen noch ein paar meldungen und ich kann schon nicht mehr ruhig schlafen. ich muss einfach wissen ob ich dabei bin....man was für aufgaben noch vor mir liegen...alleine das entwickeln neuer techniken mit-ohne-schnur-werfen, oder kann ich auch mit 300g pilker auf makrele angeln, oder die frage warum ich meinen bissanzeiger (den ich ihr mir nicht kaufen werde) zu hause lassen sollte.....so geht das nicht.....mein kollege hat auch schon nen hals bekommen weil ich nur noch vom angeln rede, ein paar tage noch und er bekommt ausschlag mit pickeln sagt er^^


----------



## worker_one (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich glaub ich muss hier mal ganz inoffiziel Beschwerde wegen AB-Mobbing einlegen...|krach: 



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar tage noch und er bekommt ausschlag mit pickeln sagt er



Da sollen Gummis helfen.....:m


----------



## carphunterNRW (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wulli du kannst carphunternrw auf der Liste durch Jörg und Andreas ersetzen.|kopfkrat 

Die dritte Person kann ich noch nicht 100%ig sagen, vielleicht hat Urmel ja Glück............

Versuche das bis spätestens morgen abzuklären, damit die Nachrücker anfangen können zu planen......#6 

Bis Dann!

P.S. Ein guter Seemann sticht auch ins rote Meer|kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli du kannst carphunternrw auf der Liste durch Jörg und Andreas ersetzen.|kopfkrat



..guckschtduinliste!

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Versuche das bis spätestens morgen abzuklären, damit die Nachrücker anfangen können zu planen......#6


 
bin der letzte der was dagegen hat. je eher das geklärt ist, je besser kann ich schlafen |wavey:. ich muß dann zumindest nicht direkt beim kapitän anrufen und bettel noch einen platz zu bekommen. würde mich jedenfalls freuen wenn das tatsächlich klappt und ich meine erste boardi-makrelen-kuttertour mit euch machen kann *schleim*. fun sollte es auf jedenfall bringen und wenn der kapitän noch einen fetten schwarm findet dann haben wir auch noch alle hände voll zu tun :k. wichtig nur das uns dabei nicht :v übel wird. 

n8

björn


----------



## sunny (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wulli, schreib mal in der Teilnehmerliste beim Dorschjäger ne 75 dahinter. Es gibt nämlich noch nen Boardie der nur Dorschjäger heißt, nicht das es hier zu Verwechslungen kommt  .


----------



## Wulli (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli, schreib mal in der Teilnehmerliste beim Dorschjäger ne 75 dahinter. Es gibt nämlich noch nen Boardie der nur Dorschjäger heißt, nicht das es hier zu Verwechslungen kommt  .



Sir, jawoll, Sir!!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wulli-mich kannste ROT-machen-ich bin dabei-wg. meinen Kumpel sage ich Dir nächste Woche bescheid,er ist im Urlaub zur Zeit...


Schönes We 
------------------Stefan_________|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## urmel23 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@wulli: kleiner Vorschlag....lass dir doch mal die PLZ von jedem geben und schreib sie hinter dem teilnehmernamen. es macht das klären von mitfahrgelegenheiten evt. einfacher.

sollten jemand auf plz 25704 kommen dann bitte bei zibell oder mir per PN melden. wir haben mit sicherheit noch plätze frei (sofern wir noch einen platz abbekommen).


----------



## carphunterNRW (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Urmel, wo liegt Meldorf denn genau

Habe mir überlegt, dass ich einen Pokal stiften könnte. 
Gravurvorschlag: Makrelenkönig 2006
Aber nur, wenn der Sieger mir (oder vielleicht allen) dann ein #g  ausgibt, dann wird die ganze Geschichte noch viel witziger.

Ist nur ein Vorschlag..........was meint ihr dazu??;+ |kopfkrat


----------



## worker_one (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Aaaalso ich finds gut! #6


----------



## urmel23 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Urmel, wo liegt Meldorf denn genau
> 
> Habe mir überlegt, dass ich einen Pokal stiften könnte.
> Gravurvorschlag: Makrelenkönig 2006
> ...


|good: bin dafür. und wenn noch platz ist lass noch mehr eingravieren. von mir aus können wir auch jeder nen euro in pott schmeißen für das teil und machen einen wanderpokal draus. da wulli das ja gut im griff hat kann er die planung auch für nächstes jahr übernehmen *ggg*.

wie wäre es mit 

Zeile1: Makrelenkönig
Zeile2: AB Makrelenkuttertour 02.07.06

sofern wir nen Wanderpokal draus machen

Zeile2: AB Makrelenkuttertour 02.07.06 - Boardname (muss dann vom Gewinner veranlasst werden).

Und nun zu Meldorf: mitten im Herzen Dithmarschens. Ich würde mal behaupten das wir bis dato am dichtesten sind und am längsten schlafen könnten . Fahrtzeit ca. 30 min.

Edit: 

Meldorf PLZ 25704
Büsum PLZ 25761

also so ziemlich um die ecke *grins*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

PLZ: 21077:m 

Gruß Stefan#h #h #h


----------



## pitus02 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

PLZ: 25899 #h 

Gruß Lars |bla:


----------



## Wulli (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

22397

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

ist zwar offtopic, aber falls einer von euch erfahrung mit der brandungsangelei hat, dann klickt doch bitte mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73904

thx

björn


----------



## sunny (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Pokalidee finde ich gut #6 , ich habe nämlich noch nie Pokal beim Angeln gewonnen |supergri .

Ach ja die PLZ 31319.


----------



## worker_one (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Pokalidee finde ich gut #6 , ich habe nämlich noch nie Pokal beim Angeln gewonnen |supergri .
> 
> Ach ja die PLZ 31319.



Das wird auch so bleiben! :q:q:q

PLZ 29328


----------



## sunny (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Jetzt ist Feierabend|evil: , du kommst bei der Anreise in den Kofferraum.


----------



## Yupii (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Pokalidee finde ich gut #6 , ich habe nämlich noch nie Pokal beim Angeln gewonnen |supergri .
> 
> Ach ja die PLZ 31319.



:q:q:q:q:q ..wenn Du genauso erfolgreich bist wie Samstag, steht drauf:
 "Ich bin mal wieder das Letzte"|supergri


----------



## sunny (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> :q:q:q:q:q ..wenn Du genauso erfolgreich bist wie Samstag, steht drauf:
> "Ich bin mal wieder das Letzte"|supergri



Das ist mir wurscht:q . Hauptsache nen Pokal.


----------



## Coasthunter (7. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ist der Thread hier eingeschlafen oder was? 

Wer von euch Makrelenfreaks geht denn in den nächsten Tagen wann und wo auf die kleinen Silberlinge? Bei mir steht Kappeln und Untertrave auf der Liste.
Wenn es dann mal los geht. Vielleicht könnte man ja vor der Makrelentour ein gemeinschaftliches Heringsangeln machen?


----------



## carphunterNRW (7. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hi coasthunter wir sind ab Montag in Kappeln und werden erst mal ein paar Heringe, die seit heute beissen,Dorsche (MS Blauort von Laboe) und Meerforellen (Schönhagen; Geltinger Bucht) verhaften........... 

Bin noch nie mit der Blauort gefahren, mal sehen wie es so läuft, kann ich ja dann posten wenn wir wieder da sind. Finds auch komisch das der Thread "eingeschlafen" ist.:r 

Was los mit Euch Leute, jetzt erzählt nicht Ihr habt keine Zeit weil Ihr nur am Angeln set.......|kopfkrat


----------



## kasimir (7. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

moin
ich weiss net ob das der richtige thred ist aber ich würde gerne wissen ob es in der ostsee noch Makrelen gibt und wenn ja wo man evtl noch eine chance hat sie zu Fangen ????

bitte nich auslachen wenn die frage wirklich umsonst ist 

grüsse aus Hambuch


----------



## Stingray (8. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hi coasthunter wir sind ab Montag in Kappeln und werden erst mal ein paar Heringe, die seit heute beissen,Dorsche (MS Blauort von Laboe) und Meerforellen (Schönhagen; Geltinger Bucht) verhaften...........


 
Montag auf der Bauort oder Kappeln |kopfkrat . Bin am Montag auf der Blauort.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## carphunterNRW (8. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Montag auf der Bauort oder Kappeln |kopfkrat . Bin am Montag auf der Blauort.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 

Hi Thomas!

Schade, wir werden es am Dienstag versuchen......hätte dir natürlich gerne ein Bier ausgegeben......... 

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg aber lasst noch ein paar drin:c


----------



## Stingray (8. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas!
> 
> Schade, wir werden es am Dienstag versuchen......hätte dir natürlich gerne ein Bier ausgegeben.........
> 
> Wünsche euch viel Erfolg aber lasst noch ein paar drin:c


 
Schade! Das Bier hätte ich gerne :q . Und auch schade das Du erst Dienstag auf der Blauort bist, denn wenn ich Montag auf der Blauort bin, wird der Kapitän am Dienstag arge Probleme haben noch Dorsch zu finden :q :q :q :q :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## urmel23 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> Versuche das bis spätestens morgen abzuklären, damit die Nachrücker anfangen können zu planen......#6
> 
> ........



hast du schon was erreichen können ? ist ja nur wegen der planung


----------



## carphunterNRW (9. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du schon was erreichen können ? ist ja nur wegen der planung


 
Hi Urmel!

Mir reicht es jetzt, wenn sich mein Kollege nicht entscheiden kann entscheide ich das er nicht mit kommt und du nachrücken kannst, du bist ja auch viel motivierter|kopfkrat|rolleyes . Das kost dich aber ein #g


----------



## urmel23 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Urmel!
> 
> Mir reicht es jetzt, wenn sich mein Kollege nicht entscheiden kann entscheide ich das er nicht mit kommt und du nachrücken kannst, du bist ja auch viel motivierter|kopfkrat|rolleyes . Das kost dich aber ein #g


alles klar! den platz nehm ich doch glatt. dann brauch ich nur noch einen ..

das mit dem "leuchtfeuer" oder #g geht klar!

@wulli: bitte die liste anpassen *freu*


----------



## Wulli (9. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Äääääääääääääännnnndlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dat Urmelchen kann mit!!!!!!!!!!!:m :m #6 #6 

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Äääääääääääääännnnndlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dat Urmelchen kann mit!!!!!!!!!!!:m :m #6 #6
> 
> Wulli




juhu, thx für das eintragen. nun fehlt nur noch der kollege und fahrer von urmel namens ziebell  und dann können die makrelen kommen *gg*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

moin wulli,
meine kumel kannste bitte auch rot markern.........


----------



## urmel23 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> moin wulli,
> meine kumel kannste bitte auch rot markern.........



schade auch:c, aber wer ist kumel ? hast wohl schon ein paar #g gehabt...hehe


----------



## Wulli (12. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> moin wulli,
> meine kumel kannste bitte auch rot markern.........



...sehr zum Leidwesen von Urmel! Ist eben geschehen...|supergri 

Greez
Wulli


----------



## sunny (13. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Urmel mach dir mal keinen Kopp. Es haben ja noch nicht mal alle Interessenten zugesagt und den einen oder anderen Abspringer wird es auch noch geben. 

Dat wird schon hinhauen#6 .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Stimmt-es wird bestimmt noch der eine oder andere abspringen


----------



## urmel23 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

naja und wenn nicht muss einer von euch einen kleinen umweg fahren und mich aus meldorf abholen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

:c :c :c :c Ohne Worte............:m :m :m :m


----------



## urmel23 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

hallo wulli,

um den thread noch mal nach oben zu holen.

du kannst noch eine nachmeldung in die liste aufnehmen. 

als dritter nachrücker dann bitte: "wolfgang, vater von urmel" eintragen :q

sollte es klappen bekommt mein vater das zum vatertag von mir geschenkt.

gruß

björn

Edit: kannst natürlich auch gleich rot einfärben den namen |bla:


----------



## Wulli (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wulli,
> 
> um den thread noch mal nach oben zu holen.
> 
> ...



is gemacht!

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

@ ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe den Text im Posting 1 entsprechend der Fahrpreisregelung bei Nichtteilnahme geändert. Es kann bis 30.04.2006 noch jeder von der Fahrt zurücktreten, danach werde ich Bernhard die Namen der Teilnehmer geben. Danach gibt es kein Zurück mehr.

Bitte um allgemeine Beachtung!!!:q 

Wulli


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @ ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Moin Wulli!!!
Verwechselst Du da nicht grad nen bißchen was???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Oder hab ich was verpasst:g :g  Bernhard??? Du meinst bestimmt ECKBERT oder??...


----------



## urmel23 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> is gemacht!
> 
> Wulli



*artigbedank!*


----------



## urmel23 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wulli!!!
> Verwechselst Du da nicht grad nen bißchen was???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Oder hab ich was verpasst:g :g  Bernhard??? Du meinst bestimmt ECKBERT oder??...



der gehört doch zur ms-forelle, oder wie war das ? wenn du da auch was planen willst, kannste das gerne machen. steht für diese jahr auch noch auf meinem wunschzettel  wenn möglich dann bitte im september/oktober |wavey:


----------



## sunny (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wulli!!!
> Verwechselst Du da nicht grad nen bißchen was???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Oder hab ich was verpasst:g :g  Bernhard??? Du meinst bestimmt ECKBERT oder??...



Heijeijei, dass sieht stark nach Leuchtfeuersyndrom aus:q :q . Ja diese Osterfeuer sind hart.


----------



## Wulli (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wulli!!!
> Verwechselst Du da nicht grad nen bißchen was???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Oder hab ich was verpasst:g :g  Bernhard??? Du meinst bestimmt ECKBERT oder??...



|krach:  Egbert, ich meinte natürlich Egbert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#d 

War wohl das trditionell "feuchte" Osterwochenende! #4 |scardie: |director: :#2: #g |motz: 
Sorry!

Sollnichwiedervorkommen.....|kopfkrat #c 

Wulli


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

- Rolle (alt) 150-200Mtr 45er Mono

Hallo |wavey: 
Ich habe zuhause noch eine alte Rolle liegen,
sie fasst 150m, 40er Schnur...
Ist das ausreichend ??


----------



## Stingray (18. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @ ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Bei meinem Bruder und mir ist alles klar #6 . Ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch eine Woche warten, und dann die auf der Liste stehenden die sich noch nicht bei Dir gemeldet haben streichen, und die Nachrücker mit rein nehmen  . Ich meine die Jungs hatten doch genug Zeit um fest zu zusagen, oder |kopfkrat .

Gruß Thomas

P.S. Du bekommst noch 7€ von mir  . Habe ich nicht vergessen  .


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (19. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				GROßfisch Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> - Rolle (alt) 150-200Mtr 45er Mono
> 
> Hallo |wavey:
> Ich habe zuhause noch eine alte Rolle liegen,
> ...


 
Hat sich schon erledigt....
Ich werde wohl doch eine andere Rolle nehmen....


----------



## Wulli (19. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem Bruder und mir ist alles klar #6 . Ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch eine Woche warten, und dann die auf der Liste stehenden die sich noch nicht bei Dir gemeldet haben streichen, und die Nachrücker mit rein nehmen  . Ich meine die Jungs hatten doch genug Zeit um fest zu zusagen, oder |kopfkrat .
> 
> Gruß Thomas
> 
> P.S. Du bekommst noch 7€ von mir  . Habe ich nicht vergessen  .



Sehe ich eigentlich genau so! Ich denke der 30.04. ist ein guter Zeitraum. Danach kommen die Nachrücker dran.

Hej, die 7 Euros retten mich und mein Bankkonto ja dann über den Juli, toll! Die hätte ich gerne in kleinen, nicht nummerierten Scheinen!|supergri 

Bis denne

Wulli

P.S. Ich bin doch noch am überlegen, ob der Fahrpreis nicht wirklich vorab überwiesen werden sollte. Ich werde es mit Egbert klären, ob wir das Geld auf sein Konto überweisen können, ansonsten würde ich ein Konto einrichten. 

WAS HALTET IHR DAVON?? Meint Ihr es ist besser die 35,- € vorab zu überweisen, oder direkt an Board zu bezahlen?#c ;+ 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (19. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wulli, ich will hier ja keinem was unterstellen. Aber wenn du geldmäßig auf der sicheren Seite stehen willst, lass im voraus bezahlen. 

Wenn dann der eine oder andere nicht kann, hast du keinen Nachteil davon. Stell dir mal vor am 02.07. kommen trotz Zusage fünf Leute nicht, willst du dann 175,00 € verauslagen und anschließend hinter der Kohle herlaufen#d ?  

Für mich wäre es kein Probelm die Zahlung im Vorfeld zu entrichten oder noch eindeutiger, ich halte es für besser vorab zu bezahlen.


----------



## worker_one (19. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich hätte auch keine Probleme im Voraus zu löhnen.


----------



## larsgerkens (19. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

tut mir leid, aber werde am trip nicht teilnehmen können, des einen leid, des anderen freud 

wünsch euch trotzdem ein kräftiges petri und viel spaß

gruß
lars


----------



## urmel23 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid, aber werde am trip nicht teilnehmen können, des einen leid, des anderen freud
> 
> wünsch euch trotzdem ein kräftiges petri und viel spaß
> 
> ...



na das ist doch mal eine aussage! sollten wir uns auf einer anderen tour mal treffen geb ich einen aus!

das wird dann ja den ziebell freuen. werde ihn doch gleich mal schnell ne mail schicken das er sich jetzt glücklich schätzen kann! evt. meldet er sich in diesem tröööööt auch mal selbst zu wort und liest nicht nur mit....

@wulli: bitte ziebell als nachrücker für lars eintragen!

zum thema vorauszahlung: 

habe ebenfalls kein problem damit auf eckbert sein konto den betrag zu überweisen! müßte dann halt nur zwischendurch von eckbert ne rückmeldung kommen ob alles bezahlt ist.



> Sehe ich eigentlich genau so! Ich denke der 30.04. ist ein guter Zeitraum. Danach kommen die Nachrücker dran.



sehe ich ebenso! sind jetzt ja auch nur noch 2 die sich nicht gemeldet haben und wenn die sich bis zum 30.04. nicht rühren freuen sich halt die beiden letzten nachrücker.


----------



## Wulli (19. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@wulli: bitte ziebell als nachrücker für lars eintragen!

zum thema vorauszahlung: 

habe ebenfalls kein problem damit auf eckbert sein konto den betrag zu überweisen! müßte dann halt nur zwischendurch von eckbert ne rückmeldung kommen ob alles bezahlt ist.



Moin,

werde das die Tage mit Egbert beschnacken. Bin in Moment zeitlich nicht gut ausgestattet. 
Ziebell ist soeben nachgerückt!

Wulli#h


----------



## urmel23 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Urmel, wo liegt Meldorf denn genau
> 
> Habe mir überlegt, dass ich einen Pokal stiften könnte.
> Gravurvorschlag: Makrelenkönig 2006
> ...


Was ist aus deiner Idee geworden ? Liegt sie auf Eis, oder willst du sie umsetzen ? Berichte doch mal kurz...


Edit: melde mich bis nächste Woche Freitag ab in Urlaub. Wenn der Platz für Wolfgang frei wird, einfach eintragen!


----------



## worker_one (21. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Melde mich auch für nen Woche ab. Und ab gehter nach LL.:m

Falls sich was wegen der Überweisung tun sollte, ab 1. Mai bin ich wieder on.#h


----------



## Wulli (21. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Na dann mal: Einen schönen Urlaub und Petri Heil!

Wulli


----------



## gonzobibo (25. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo 
Ich kann leider zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht ,hatte noch lange Hoffnung aber muß nun doch leider absagen .
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wulli (25. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				gonzobibo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich kann leider zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht ,hatte noch lange Hoffnung aber muß nun doch leider absagen .
> Gruß
> Thomas



Moin,

damit ist Wolfgang jetzt nachgerückt.

@ Großfisch Hunter: Bitte melde Dich mal per PN bei mir, wenn Du am PC bist!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (26. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Junge. Junge. Viele Nachrücker haben wir ja jetzt nicht mehr. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass alle bei der Stange bleiben .


----------



## Coasthunter (28. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Und es bleibt dabei: Bei mir und Thorsten haben die Nachrücker keine Chance, wir fahren mit. :q 
Im übrigen würde ich es völlig ok finden, das Geld vorab zu überweisen. 

Sicher ist sicher. Sag nur bescheid, bis wann das Geld wohin muß.

Wulli, könntest Du noch einen Countdowner installieren? Jetzt lohnt es sich doch schon, die restlichen paar Tage zu zählen.

Ach ja, hat noch jemand einen Knüppel für mich? Rolle ist kein Problem, aber ich wollte mir nicht extra noch ne Rute dafür kaufen müssen. Falls noch jemand aus der Umgebung Harburg mit will: Ein Plätzchen wär noch frei.


----------



## Stingray (30. April 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Noch immer einer schwarz hinterlegt |kopfkrat .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wo hast'e denn das gesehen? Bei mir bist du rot.


----------



## urmel23 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast'e denn das gesehen? Bei mir bist du rot.



er meinte wohl eher den letzten schwarzen auf der liste. der ist wohl jetzt raus aus dem geschäft und der letzte nachrücker kommt dafür mit.

warten wir mal auf wulli.


----------



## sunny (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Klar ist das so gemeint. 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Das Wort einer habe ich doch glatt übersehen#d . Das Wochenende ist einfach zu lang gewesen:q .


----------



## Wulli (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

die Liste ist aktualisiert! 

Alles Weitere kommt die Tage! Ich denke, dass ich bals wieder etwas mehr Zeit haben werde. 
Wir werden es wohl wirklich so machen, dass das Geld vorab überwiesen wird.

Dann muß ich wohl wider PN verschicken!

Bis dann

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

So, Jungszzz!!

Nach Rücksprache mit Egbert, und den Erlebnissen des Organisators des Kleinboottreffens im Fehmarnsund, sowie auf dringendes Anraten einer gewissen "Stachelmakrele":q , habe ich mich entschlossen, den Fahrpreis vorab zu kassieren. 

Ich habe bei Egbert die Zusage über 20 Plätze gegeben, da ich Kaufmann bin (und dazu noch ein hanseatischer#6 ) gilt mein Wort und ich stehe für meine Zusage gerade. Das heisst, ich müßte Egbert die 35.- € pro Nichtteilnehmer erstatten, wenn die Plätze nicht belegt werden.

Ich werde zeitnah meine Kontoverbindung per PN an jeden angemeldeten Teilnehmer versenden. 

WICHTIG:::: Da ich selbständig bin und ab und zu die Herren vom Finanzamt bei mir vorbeischaúen, bitte unbedingt euren AB-Namen und "Makrelenangeln" auf die Überweisung schreiben, sonst muß ich das versteuern! Bitte Euren Nickname!! Sonst kann ich das nicht zuordnen!

Alles weitere dann per PN!

Die Überweisungen (35.- €) müssen bis zum 20.05. auf meinem Konto sein. Danach werde ich die endgültige Anzahl der Teilnehmer an Egbert weiterleiten und die übrigen Plätze frei geben.

Gruß

Wulli|wavey: 

Falls jemand mit der Regelung nicht einvrestanden ist, hat er jetzt noch Zeit seine Teilnahme zu stornieren. PN reicht!


----------



## urmel23 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Passt schon. Schick mir die Kontodaten und dann kommt das Geld von uns. 

Bitte so schnell es geht, wir sind in Kürze im Urlaub (siehe Signatur) und ich selbst bin bis dahin noch ein paar Tage auf Lehrgang.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## sunny (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

So ist recht#6 . Du sagen Kontendaten, ich schicken Geld:q . How.


----------



## Wulli (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin, 


sooooo, die Kontodaten sind eben per PN verschickt worden! Wichtig ist, dass Ihr die Namen so angebt, dass ich sie hier in der Meldeliste identifizieren kann. 

Wenn Fragen sind, bitte melden!

ruß

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli, könntest Du noch einen Countdowner installieren? Jetzt lohnt es sich doch schon, die restlichen paar Tage zu zählen.
> Ach ja, hat noch jemand einen Knüppel für mich? Rolle ist kein Problem, aber ich wollte mir nicht extra noch ne Rute dafür kaufen müssen. Falls noch jemand aus der Umgebung Harburg mit will: Ein Plätzchen wär noch frei.



Moin,

da ich ja eine echte EDV-Niete bin, muß mir mal einer sagen, wie das mit dem Countdowner geht!!#c |kopfkrat 

Das mit den Fahrgemeinschaften können wir ja klären, wenn die Teilnehmerliste endgültig feststeht. Es ist ja auch noch ein bischen Zeit! Aus HH kommen ja nun einige, da sollten sich die Autos schon besetzen lassen.

Wulli


----------



## sunny (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, hat noch jemand einen Knüppel für mich?



Ich hab nur eine Rute und die kriegst du nicht #d :q .


----------



## worker_one (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*Noch 59 Tage *bis zum Tag-X!

So, hat sich das auch erledigt...:m


----------



## urmel23 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

PN ist angekommen. Habe gerade die Mails an die anderen beiden rausgeschickt. Werde zum WE hin dir die Kohle überweisen. 

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Stingray (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Alles klar Wulli. Die Kohle geht die Tage raus  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nur eine Rute und die kriegst du nicht #d :q .


 
Ist ja auch ein bissel spät, gell? Für die Rute bin ich schon zu alt, bei mir hilft wirklich nur der Knüppel.:q 

@Partykeller Wulli: PN ist angekommen, Kohle geht die Tage raus.

@worker one: erstmal einen fetten Gruß an meine alte Heimat. Ja ja, ich bin auch gebürtiger Heider.#h 
Danke für den Countdowner, das erhöht die Spannung, finde ich.


----------



## Wulli (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Partykeller Wulli: PN ist angekommen, Kohle geht die Tage raus.



Wie jetzt, Partykeller Wulli?|kopfkrat 

Woher weißt Du das??

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt, Partykeller Wulli?|kopfkrat
> 
> Woher weißt Du das??
> 
> Wulli


 
Wäre doch fast Deinem Lockruf zu Nächtlicher Stunde gefolgt. Das nächste mal sauf ich Dir die Bar leer. Versprochen. :q


----------



## Wulli (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre doch fast Deinem Lockruf zu Nächtlicher Stunde gefolgt. Das nächste mal sauf ich Dir die Bar leer. Versprochen. :q




Schaffste nich.... wetten...!!?? |supergri  Bis dahin haste eh einen Gehör-Schaden! Led Zeppelin auf Anschlag hält keiner länger als eine Stunde aus!!!

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

was´n hier los ?

*.... noch 58 Tage .....*

ab sofort dann auch über meine Signatur nachzulesen


----------



## carphunterNRW (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist aus deiner Idee geworden ? Liegt sie auf Eis, oder willst du sie umsetzen ? Berichte doch mal kurz...
> 
> 
> Edit: melde mich bis nächste Woche Freitag ab in Urlaub. Wenn der Platz für Wolfgang frei wird, einfach eintragen!


 
Moin Leute,
hab lange Zeit nix von mir hören lassen. War im Angelurlaub......Menge Heringe, ein paar Dorsche und Meerforellen aus der Ostsee gezogen.Habe auch kaein Problem das Geld vorab zu bezahlen, ist wirklich besser.

Wie gesagt, bringe einen Pokal mit, die Gravur hat der Sieger zu verantworten.

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## urmel23 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> hab lange Zeit nix von mir hören lassen. War im Angelurlaub......Menge Heringe, ein paar Dorsche und Meerforellen aus der Ostsee gezogen.Habe auch kaein Problem das Geld vorab zu bezahlen, ist wirklich besser.
> 
> Wie gesagt, bringe einen Pokal mit, die Gravur hat der Sieger zu verantworten.
> ...



wanderpokal ? das muss ja vorher angesagt werden


----------



## worker_one (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*...noch 57 TAGE ...*


----------



## Wulli (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin, moin!!

Sunny ist der Erste!! #6 #6 Das Geld ist angekommen!! Ich werde das auf der Teilnehmerliste vermerken!:m 

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> *...noch 57 TAGE ...*



shit..zu spät für heute  aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein tag.

@wulli: kohle werde ich heute abend von den anderen beiden bekommen. werde dann am WE für 3 leute überweisen.


----------



## Wulli (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> shit..zu spät für heute  aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein tag.
> 
> @wulli: kohle werde ich heute abend von den anderen beiden bekommen. werde dann am WE für 3 leute überweisen.




Jo, Jo!

Habe ich mir gedacht! Bin ab heute Mittag nicht mehr online. Dann erst wieder am Montag. Fahre übers WE nach Rügen. 

Bis denne!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Viel Spass#6 . Ess nicht so viel Geflügel |supergri . Soll da immer noch im Angebot sein.


----------



## Wulli (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass#6 . Ess nicht so viel Geflügel |supergri . Soll da immer noch im Angebot sein.




Weißt ja: Hilft bei mir eh nix mehr...#c #t

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*...noch 56 TAGE ...*


----------



## worker_one (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*...noch 55 TAGE ...*


----------



## pitus02 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

So Leutz Geld is raus kann los gehen nu |wavey:


----------



## urmel23 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*...noch 54 TAGE ...


*

Edit: @wulli: kohle ging um 06:30 Uhr an dich raus...


----------



## worker_one (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*...noch 53 TAGE ...*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

und Morgen sind es noch 52  Tage..............:g


----------



## Wulli (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

Pitus02 und Stingray (+Bruder) haben bezahlt! Liste ist aktualisiert.

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> und Morgen sind es noch 52  Tage..............:g



....und übermorgen??|kopfkrat 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

hmm keine Ahnung.......|kopfkrat 
habe keinen Taschenrechner parat..........;+ #t


----------



## Stingray (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> - Bruder v. Stingray (wie heißt der eigentlich??)


 
Peter  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich mache hier noch mal nen anderen Countdown auf:


*Nur noch 11 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen :q *


----------



## worker_one (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Fieses Ding.:m 
Aber meine Kohle ist raus.


----------



## sunny (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meine Kohle ist raus.



Davon bin ich ausgegangen. Soll ja auch nur als Motivation dienen, damit man es nicht vergisst.


----------



## carphunterNRW (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

JUHU!

Meine Kohle geht auch noch diese Woche raus, Nachrücker haben brauchen sich bei mir keine Hoffnung mehr zu machen.........

Lange dauert es nicht mehr


----------



## sunny (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Was denn für Nachrücker???

@Wulli

Nimm doch die, die schon bezahlt haben aus der Interessentenliste raus. Wir sind ja so gesehen Teilnehmer und keine Interessenten mehr:q . 

Dann hast'e auch nicht alles doppelt.


----------



## Wulli (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn für Nachrücker???
> 
> @Wulli
> 
> ...




Dein Wille geschehe....:m 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Wille geschehe....:m
> 
> Wulli




Ganz hervorragend der Mann#6 :q . So siehst'e auch gleich auf einen Blick von wem der Obolus noch zu entrichten ist.


----------



## worker_one (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*...noch 52 TAGE ...*


----------



## Wulli (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> *...noch 52 TAGE ...*



....immer diese Frühaufsteher!!#q |supergri   

Wulli


----------



## sunny (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*Noch 10 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen  *:q .


----------



## Wulli (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Soooooooo.....

es ist wieder Geld eingetroffen!!

Urmel, Wolfgang, Ziebell und Keule haben bezahlt! Die Liste ist aktualisiert!

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wann gehts endlich los????:z #u


----------



## urmel23 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch 10 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen  *:q .



50% erst die überwiesen haben.......das muss besser werden kollegen!


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache hier noch mal nen anderen Countdown auf:
> 
> 
> *Nur noch 11 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen :q *


 
Und schon wieder ist er am nötigen. Mit Erfolg: Kohle für mich und Thorsten ist heute raus.


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*Noch 9 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen. *:q


----------



## worker_one (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*... noch 51 TAGE ...*


----------



## Wulli (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

unser fleißiger Countdowner hat auch gezahlt! Das Geld von Worker One ist da, die Liste ist wieder um einen Namen reicher!!:m 

Greetz

Wulli#6


----------



## urmel23 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

meld mich schon mal ab. kein plan ob ich es noch mal schaffe vor meinem urlaub online zu gehen.

werde den rest des tages und morgen überstunden abfeiern und dann am samstag ganz gepflegt mit 6 weiteren kollegen richtung hvide sande fahren. 

bis 21.5. dann


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@urmel

Schönen Urlaub und fette Beute#6 . Bericht und Foddos sind Ehrensache, wenn de weißt was ich meine:q .


----------



## carphunterNRW (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Jawoll, das Geld für Andreas und Jörg ist heute rausgegangen. Jetzt können sich die Makrelen warm anziehen.........

Wulli, wie das das eigentlich wenn von mir noch ein Kumpel mitkommen möchte? Ist da noch irgendwas zu machen? Wie viele Personen stehen noch auf der Warteliste? Ist in den 35 EUR eigentlich auch Frühstück bzw. Mittagessen enthalten?

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## urmel23 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @urmel
> 
> Schönen Urlaub und fette Beute#6 . Bericht und Foddos sind Ehrensache, wenn de weißt was ich meine:q .



da kannst du fest mit rechnen. überlege gerade ob ich mein notebook mitnehmen und die woche über schon mal ein paar sachen schreiben werde. wir sind immerhin mit 10! mann unterwegs und alles kann ich dann auch ned behalten 

foddos werde ich auf jeden fall machen. lt. boardauskunft soll ja gerade richtig nett was mit hornfisk gehen


----------



## worker_one (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Auch von mir nen schönen Urlaub und naturlich jede Menge Fisch.#6

@Jörg

Auf der Warteliste steht glaub ich keiner mehr.|kopfkrat
Und Frühstück und Mittag ist glaub ich auch nicht mit drin, es sei denn der Wulli der, der hat da was gedreht.#c


----------



## Wulli (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir nen schönen Urlaub und naturlich jede Menge Fisch.#6
> 
> @Jörg
> 
> ...



Frühstück und Mittag sind exclusive! 

Wenn Dein Kumpel mitwill, kannst Du Ihn ja anmelden, wenn die Frist für die Bezahlung abgelaufen ist. 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Frühstück und Mittag sind exclusive!
> Wulli



Das ist doch völlig egal. Wir haben doch eh keine Zeit zum Essen:q . 

Entweder pumpe ich oder liege entkräftet am Boden. In beiden Fällen kriege ich den Suppenlöffel nicht zum Mund geführt .


----------



## worker_one (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*... noch 50 TAGE ...*


----------



## sunny (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*Noch 8 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen*.:q


----------



## Wulli (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ha, Ihr Schlafmützen!!!!!#d 

Noch 49 Tage!

und

Noch 7 Tage, bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen!!

:q :m 


Wulli

P.S. Fahre jetzt angeln!! Mit dem Boot gehts raus auf Dorsche und Mefos!! In Großenbrode wird geslippt! 

Lechts sabber geifer.....


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Wulli. 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück beim Dorschpilken. Laß mal hören, wie es gelaufen ist. Thorsten und ich sind das erste Juni Wochenende auch mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee. Schleppen, Pilken und Platten ärgern. Das wird unser Programm für 3 Tage sein.


----------



## worker_one (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

...noch 48 Tage...

und

...noch 6 Tage, bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen!!


----------



## Wulli (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wulli.
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück beim Dorschpilken. Laß mal hören, wie es gelaufen ist. Thorsten und ich sind das erste Juni Wochenende auch mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee. Schleppen, Pilken und Platten ärgern. Das wird unser Programm für 3 Tage sein.




7 dicke Dorsche und eine Flunder..... nicht gerade berauschend, aber das Wetter war oberporno! Im T-Shirt mit 29Kn. über die Ostsee glitschen, echt geil!!!

Wulli

P.S. sag`mal bescheid, wenn Ihr wisst, wo Ihr hinfahrt, vllt. besuche ich euch mal..


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 7 dicke Dorsche und eine Flunder..... nicht gerade berauschend, aber das Wetter war oberporno! Im T-Shirt mit 29Kn. über die Ostsee glitschen, echt geil!!!
> 
> Wulli
> 
> P.S. sag`mal bescheid, wenn Ihr wisst, wo Ihr hinfahrt, vllt. besuche ich euch mal..


 
Sauber. Hast Dich bestimmt geärgert, das Du die Wasserskier nicht mit hattest. :q 

Und wo wir hinfahren, ist schon läääängst klar. Wir haben doch schon Unterkünfte gebucht. Wenn Du uns besuchen willst, dann bring mal Geschirr mit, ich zeig Dir dann mal, wo und wie die Granaten gefangen werden. #6 
PN ist unterwegs zu Dir. Und da Du ja so gerne im Partykeller abhängst: nach getaner "Arbeit" sitzen wir schön gemütlich in der Bar. Also bring auch Durst mit. :q


----------



## Wulli (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber. Hast Dich bestimmt geärgert, das Du die Wasserskier nicht mit hattest. :q
> 
> Und wo wir hinfahren, ist schon läääängst klar. Wir haben doch schon Unterkünfte gebucht. Wenn Du uns besuchen willst, dann bring mal Geschirr mit, ich zeig Dir dann mal, wo und wie die Granaten gefangen werden. #6
> PN ist unterwegs zu Dir. Und da Du ja so gerne im Partykeller abhängst: nach getaner "Arbeit" sitzen wir schön gemütlich in der Bar. Also bring auch Durst mit. :q



Durst brauche ich nicht mitbringen!!!!!!!!! Der ist mein ständiger Begleiter! |supergri 

Mal sehen, ob es klappt!?!?!?

Wulli


----------



## sunny (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*Noch 5 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen*:q .


----------



## Wulli (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

Andreas und Jörg (CarphunterNRW) haben auch gelöhnt!! Somit sind wir 13 Teilnehmer bis jetzt.

Dorschjäger75 und Grobi mußten leider, aus für mich sehr verständlichen Gründen, absagen. Sehr schade, aber wie gesagt, ich bin deswegen kein Stück böse!!!!

Falls also noch jemand potentielle Makrelnangler kennt, es sind noch Plätze frei! Meldung bitte hier im Trööt! Ich melde dann nach!

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

uuupps, verpennt! |rolleyes|supergri

...noch 47 Tage...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Moin Ihr Makrelenverrückten!!!
Wie Wulli ja eben schon kurz angesprochen hat, werde ich an der Tour nicht teilnehmen, da ich die einmalige Gelegenheit habe zu dem Zeitpunkt nen gesponsorten Portugalurlaub zu machen!!!!
Wer also noch Interesse an der Tour hat, SCHNELL LAUT geben!!! Es sind wieder 2 Plätze frei geworden!!!

@Wulli
Danke für Dein Verständnis!!!


----------



## carphunterNRW (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Schöne Grüße!

Habe zu 90 % einen Nachrücker.

Wulli , bitte mit auf die Liste nehmen, der Name ist Peter....

Sage sofort bescheid sobald ich 100%ige Gewissheit habe.....

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## sunny (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*Noch 4 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen*:q .


----------



## worker_one (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

...noch 46 Tage...


----------



## Wulli (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin!

Coasthunter und Thorsten sind auch dabei. Das Geld ist heute eingetroffen!

So langsam vervollständigt sich unsere Gruppe!!

So langsam reicht das Geld für meinen Urlaub auf Malle!! Vielen Dank an Euch alle für die freundliche Unterstützung!!:q :m |rolleyes  

Werde an Euch denken, wenn ich am Strand liege!|muahah: 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht. Wulli lässt sich auf unsere Kosten den Bauchnabel bräunen und wir stehen am 02.07. wie die Pappnasen vor dem Kudder:q :q .


----------



## Wulli (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht. Wulli lässt sich auf unsere Kosten den Bauchnabel bräunen und wir stehen am 02.07. wie die Pappnasen vor dem Kudder:q :q .



....BLITZMERKER!!!!!!:::::::::::::)))))))))))))

:q :m :g ## 

Reise ist schon gebucht!:q 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@Coasthunter

Was ist denn aus deiner Rutensuche geworden? Hat sich da schon was ergeben? Zur Not musst du dir eine auf dem Kudder leihen. Oder geht das da nicht|kopfkrat ?


----------



## Wulli (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht. Wulli lässt sich auf unsere Kosten den Bauchnabel bräunen und wir stehen am 02.07. wie die Pappnasen vor dem Kudder:q :q .



....mach` aber bitte ein Foto! Die Gesichter will ich sehen!!!:q :q :q |krach: :r :c |gr: #q |director: |scardie: |motz: :e #4 

Wulli

@Coasthunter: Soviel ich weiß kannst Du Dir an Bord eine Angel leihen...
werde das aber, wenn ich Egbert die endgültige Teilnehmerzahl bekanntgebe, nochmal erfragen!


----------



## sunny (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Nen Wohnortwechsel deinerseits wäre dann aber auch angebracht. Wenn de verstehst was ich meine |splat2: .


----------



## worker_one (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Der schnackt doch nur. Der ist bestimmt schon voll wie ne Natter, heute an seinem B-Day.#d|uhoh::q:q:q

Glückwunsch nochmal.#h


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

- Dorsch888
- Kumpel v. Dorsch888
- Großfisch Hunter


Bezahlt haben:

- Sunny
- Wulli
- Lothar
- Pitus02
- Stingray
- Peter
- Keule
- Urmel23
- Wolfgang
- Ziebell
- Worker One
- Jörg (CarphunterNRW)
- Andreas
- Coasthunter
- Thorsten

Dann wollen wir zur Feier des Tages, die Liste mal nach vorne holen. :q :q 

@Sunny: mit dem Knüppel sieht schlecht aus. :c Aber wenn ich mir auf dem Kutter eine leihen kann, so werde ich das tun. 

@Wulli: Falls Du heute nochmal aus dem Partykeller rauskommst: Alles gute zum Geburtstag von mir und Thorsten. :m


----------



## sunny (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hast du denn ne Rolle? Um den Stecken würde ich mich ggf. mal kümmern.


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du denn ne Rolle? Um den Stecken würde ich mich ggf. mal kümmern.


 
Alte Rollen habe ich genug. ( Ich sollte mal einen Flohmarkt machen)

 Reicht eine 30er Monofil aus? Nicht, das ich deswegen noch neu aufspulen  muß.


----------



## worker_one (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

...noch 45 Tage...


----------



## sunny (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*Noch 3 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen*:q .


----------



## sunny (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@coasthunter

Mir persönlich wäre ne 30er nen büschen zu gewagt. Ich fische mit ner 45er, da ist man immer auf der richtigen Seite.


----------



## Wulli (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

Danke für die Glückwünsche. So langsam werde ich wieder nüchtern....|gaehn: :#2: |clown: :v 

Großfisch Hunter hat auch überwiesen! 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche. So langsam werde ich wieder nüchtern....|gaehn: :#2: |clown: :v
> 
> Wulli


 
Als ob ich es nicht geahnt hätte................:q :q 

@Sunny: Wenn Du mir den Knüppel mitbringst, werde ich eine alte Brandungsrolle mitbringen, die hat ne 45er drauf.


----------



## Stingray (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Sag mal Wulli, hast Du eigentlich diesen Thread gelesen |kopfkrat :q . Unser Wulli wird 35 Jahre jung 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

habe gelesen! Danke nochmals für die Glückwünsche!

Wulli


----------



## Stingray (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Man, wir sollten noch mal die Werbetrommel anschmeißen #h . Wir bekommen die 20ig nicht voll #c |kopfkrat .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

...noch 45 Tage...

und

*noch 2 Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen*:q .


@Coasthunter

Das mit dem Knüppel klär ich Pfingsten. Ne alte Brandungsrolle ist gut. Die hat auch ne schöne große Spule. Damit macht man wenigstens Meter beim Kurbeln.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@sunny
jo, klär das mal ab. Ansonsten sollte Wulli mal klären, ob es komplettes Leihgeschirr an Bord gibt. Dann würde ich mich nämlich nur noch um die Paternoster kümmern müssen. Wär ja auch garnicht mal sooo schlecht.......|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

es wird keiner rausfliegen,da die letzten beiden am we bezahlen:m


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> es wird keiner rausfliegen,da die letzten beiden am we bezahlen:m



Das wird sich zeigen  .


... noch 44 Tage ... 

und noch 1 Tag bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen :q .


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Mönsch sunny, hetz den armen alten Mann doch nicht so,  
mit Gipsfuß is`man nicht so schnell.......#d 
Dorsch888 macht den Fisch bestimmt klar, wehe wenn nich.....#q


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wie Gipsfuß? Hat er sich schon wieder die Knoche beim Sprung vom Balkon gebrochen:q . 

Dorsch888, du solltest dir in deinem Alter mal langsam Bekanntschaften suchen, die Parterre wohnen |supergri .


----------



## Torskfisk (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> ...............
> 
> Dorsch888, du solltest dir in deinem Alter mal langsam Bekanntschaften suchen, die Parterre wohnen |supergri .


 
Ich sag´nix.......|sagnix 

Das erklärt Stefan lieber selber........


----------



## Wulli (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

wie jetzt Balkon, gebrochener Fuß, Gips????????#d 
Doschcasanovastefan, oder was?  |supergri  Es gibt schon gefährliche Sportarten, gelle?

Wenn Der Junge Mann mit dem Gipsfuß am WE bezahlt, sind wir 18 Teilnehmer. Das ist doch eine sehr gute Anzahl, wie ich finde. Als ich den Trööt hier aufgemacht habe, habe ich mit 10 Teilnehmern gerechnet. Und so, wie sich das hier liest, wir das mit Sicherheit eine Lustige Veranstaltung. Ich habe den Mallorca-Urlaub auch wieder abgeagt  , ich ziehe es doch vor, bei Regen und 6 Bft. mit Euch Verrückten ein bischen auf der Nordsee rumzuschippern, und den Mini-Thunen nachzustellen#q #d :q 

Das mit den Fahrgemeinschaften können wir dann ja auch noch klären.

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> hetz den alten Mann doch nicht so,



das mit dem "alten Mann" habe ich überlesen, klar??|gr: |evil: :r 

Wulli |supergri :q


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Und so, wie sich das hier liest, wir das mit Sicherheit eine Lustige Veranstaltung. Ich habe den Mallorca-Urlaub auch wieder abgeagt  , ich ziehe es doch vor, bei Regen und 6 Bft. mit Euch Verrückten ein bischen auf der Nordsee rumzuschippern, und den Mini-Thunen nachzustellen#q #d :q
> Wulli


 
Mallorca. Tsssss,was ist Malle schon, gegen eine eine Makrelentour ab Büsum? Ok, Eimersaufen, willige Teenies, Sonne und Strand, aber das wars dann auch schon. Wär also ein schlechter Tausch gewesen. :q 
Ne Kuttertour mit 18 verrückten auf der Nordsee, das hat doch was.........#6


----------



## worker_one (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 43 Tage ... 

und 0!!!!!!!! (null) Tage bis die Nichtzahler rausfliegen :q .


----------



## Wulli (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> willige Teenies, Sonne und Strand#6



Nee, nee!! Nix für mich!! willige Teenies ähäm...  nee nee lass mal, schließlich bin ich ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste|kopfkrat 

Da ist mir ne Makrelentour echt lieber!:q |rolleyes 

Wulli

Der einzige Nichtzahler (Dorsch888+Kumpel) hat heute eine Mail geschrieben, dass das Geld dieses WE rausgeht! Somit ist die Liste komplett!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon für den 10.06.06 3Plätze auf der Blauort zum Makrellenangeln am Heck gebucht.Da ich diesen Termin nicht aus gesundheitlichen Gründen(mein Fuß ist putt....#q ) wollte ich Euch fragen ,ob jemand von Euch die Plätze haben möchte.Wenn sie bis 1.6 keine will,dann melde ich die Plätze wieder ab.

Also bis denne Stefan



#h 


P.s. Den nachrückern muß ich leider eine schlechte Nachricht überbringen.Da ich mit meinen Kumpel die letzten beiden sind,die noch nicht bezahlt haben,und ich im hospital bin,habe ich Mit Wulli einen Aufschup ausgemacht...


----------



## worker_one (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 42 Tage ...


----------



## worker_one (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 41 Tage ...


----------



## urmel23 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch 41 Tage ...



alter falter, wie früh bist du den wach und schon am rechner ?

meld mich dann mal zurück. reisebericht folgt, auch wenn ich nicht viel zu schreiben habe, war leider ein paar tage im urlaub krank


----------



## sunny (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> meld mich dann mal zurück. reisebericht folgt, auch wenn ich nicht viel zu schreiben habe, war leider ein paar tage im urlaub krank



Was ist das denn für ne Kagge#d ??? Da hast'e schon mal Urlaub und wirst krank. Das ist bitter.


----------



## urmel23 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 40 Tage ...


----------



## carphunterNRW (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hi Leute!

Wollte mal fragen wie das ganze jetzt aussieht?

Haben wir noch einen Platz frei für nen Kumpel von mir oder nicht?

Wäre schon super.......

Viele Grüße aus Ostwestfalen
Jörg


----------



## sunny (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wulli hat 20 Plätze reserviert, 18 Leuts sind wir nur noch. Sofern Wulli die zwei Plätze nicht schon wieder freigegeben hat, kann dein Kumpel noch mit. Geldeingang voraus gesetzt:q .


----------



## sunny (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 39 Tage ...​


----------



## Wulli (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli hat 20 Plätze reserviert, 18 Leuts sind wir nur noch. Sofern Wulli die zwei Plätze nicht schon wieder freigegeben hat, kann dein Kumpel noch mit. Geldeingang voraus gesetzt:q .



genau richtig!! Ich werde anfang nächster Woche bei Egbert anrufen und die Teilnehmerzahl durchgeben. Wer bis dahin überwiesen hat, ist dabei, wer nicht, hat Pech gehabt. Noch sind zwei Plätze frei....

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Eyyy worker one, schläftst du?????



... noch 37 Tage ...​


----------



## Wulli (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

Tataaaaaaaaa!!!!


Dorsch888 und sein Kumpel (wie heißt der denn??) haben auch bezahlt!!! 

Damit steht die Teilnehmerliste fest!!!!:m :m |laola: |jump: |laola: #v #v #v 

Nun kann es losgehen! 

Bis Montag Mittag können sich noch zwei Personen anmelden. Dann rufe ich Egbert an, und gebe die Teilnehmernamen durch!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ Wulli

der Kumpel heißt Gerd:m


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Wulli. Wie sieht es denn nun mit Leihgeschirr auf dem Kutter aus? Müßte ich jetzt langsam wissen, sonst wird es eine Butterfahrt für mich. :q 

@sunny: oder hat sich bei Dir schon was wegen einer Rute für ergeben?


----------



## Wulli (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wulli. Wie sieht es denn nun mit Leihgeschirr auf dem Kutter aus? Müßte ich jetzt langsam wissen, sonst wird es eine Butterfahrt für mich. :q
> 
> @sunny: oder hat sich bei Dir schon was wegen einer Rute für ergeben?



...kläre ich alles am Montag! Sage Dir dann bescheid.


Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

es sollte doch möglich dein,das jemand ne 2te rute hat-oder|kopfkrat -das leihgeschirr auf den kuttern ist doch schrott:v 

also,ich hätte noch ne 2te rute-aber keine 2te rolle-aber die müßte sich doch finden lassen-oder|kopfkrat 


mfg. stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> es sollte doch möglich dein,das jemand ne 2te rute hat-oder|kopfkrat -das leihgeschirr auf den kuttern ist doch schrott:v
> 
> also,ich hätte noch ne 2te rute-aber keine 2te rolle-aber die müßte sich doch finden lassen-oder|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
PN ist angekommen, danke schön. Gibt es Bier auf dem Kutter, oder muß ich das mitbringen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Reicht auf dem Kutter....... |supergri


----------



## Wulli (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

Verpflegung jeder Art ist auf dem Kutter zu haben.

Rollen in der richtigen Größe habe ich genug, nur sind die alle mit Fireline bestückt. Ich habe nur eine mit Monofiler, und die brauche ich selber. Das die Ausrüstung an Bord meist nicht die beste ist, stimmt leider.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Rolle über. Vorfächer und Bleie solltest Du auf jeden Fall mitbringen.

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Soo gestern wars noch 36 Tage... #t

und heute sind´s ...

... noch 35 Tage ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Verpflegung jeder Art ist auf dem Kutter zu haben.
> 
> ...


#

Geflochtene Schnur kannste zu Makrelenangeln net gebrauchen|uhoh: .Aber es sollte doch jemand noch ne Rolle mit Monoschnur haben-oder??Zur Not bringe ich ne Rolle mit-ist aber wirklich net die beste.......


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich brauch mich jetzt also nicht mehr um ne Rute für Coasthunter kümmern? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Ach ja und  


... noch 34 Tage ...​


----------



## urmel23 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

moing wulli,

ich habe noch einen der mitkommt. 

geht das noch ? wenn ja, dann bitte kurz bescheid sagen und deine kontodaten noch mal per PN an mich schicken. werde dann sofort heute den betrag an dich rausschießen.

gruß

björn

ps. name des weiteren teilnehmers: dirk

Edit um 10:20 Uhr: hab die PN mit den kontodaten noch gefunden. ein ok von dir reicht also völlig aus


----------



## Wulli (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moinsen werte Gemeinde!

Nachdem jetzt noch ein paar "Langschläfer" auf das bereits abgelegte Boot aufgsprungen sind, kann ich die endgültige Teilnehmerzahl auf 21 Personen korrigieren.:m :m :m #r #r #r |laola: |jump: #v #v #v :z :z :z 

CarphunterNRW, Worker One und Urmel haben jeweils noch einen Teilnehmer nachgemeldet. Ich habe eben mit Egbert telefoniert und die Bestätigung für 21 Angler bekommen. Der entsprechende Platz ist für uns reserviert. Wir müssen spätestens um 6.30 an Bord sein. Leihangeln kann man sich an Bord besorgen (kosten Geld!!), Verpflegung ist natürlich reichlich da, ist aber auch nicht im Fahrpreis enthalten.

Jetzt kann uns nur noch das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen... Wir wollen es nicht hoffen.

Fahrgemeinschaften müssen wir dann online absprechen. Ich werde mit Lothar zusammen in Schnelsen Nord auf die Autobahn fahren. Vor der Auffahrt und auf dem Weg dorthin (Von Duvenstedt aus über Norderstedt) könnten wir noch 2 Personen mitnehmen. 

Also, wer auf dem Weg wohnt oder sich mit uns treffen will, wir haben 2 Plätze frei.

Wulli


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Worker one hat noch jemanden nachnominiert;+ . Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie der oder die nach Büsum kommt. 

Ich nehme keinen mehr mit #d :q .


----------



## worker_one (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Worker one hat noch jemanden nachnominiert;+ . Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie der oder die nach Büsum kommt.
> 
> Ich nehme keinen mehr mit #d :q .



Du kannst doch meinen armen Vater nicht so ausgrenzen. Dat geht doch nicht. |evil::q
Du hast aber auch kein Respekt vor dem Alter|uhoh::q


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wie du meinst. Dann werde ich dem Alter Respekt zollen und dich dafür auf'm Parkplatz stehen lassen :q .


----------



## worker_one (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

#q Du musst auch immer das letzte Wort haben...:r|uhoh::q


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Das stimmt nicht :q .



Ich hoffe nur, dass die Temperaturen bald mal ansteigen. Sonst müssen wir noch Makrelen kaufen, um nen paar auf Polaroid zu bannen.


----------



## Wulli (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

hiermit verkünde ich offiziell und amtlich beglaubigt die im Posting Nummer 1 dieses Trööts angegebenen Namen als Teilnehmer der 
Boardie-Makrelentour die 1.

Damit stehen die Teilnehmer fest und werden nicht mehr geändert.

Nochmals die Teilnahmebedingungen:

1. Bayernfans sind nicht zugelassen!|supergri 
2. Weicheier und Antialkoholiker bleiben zu Hause! 
3. Sunny steht grundsätzlich in der Nähe des Lokus!|uhoh: 
4. Es wird niemand auf einem Autobahnparkplatz stehen gelassen!|rolleyes 
5. Falls jemand größere Mengen Bier dabei hat (Coasthunter) wir beim Tragen  geholfen. (Beim Trinken natürlich auch):q 
6. Frauen verboten! (junge Tennies sind eh nix für mich!) 
7. Ruten über 6 Mtr. länge sind nicht zugelassen#q 
8. Wer am wenigsten fängt, gibt einen aus#6 
9. Wer am meisten fängt auch!#6 
10. Über-Bord-Schubsen gibt es diesmal nicht! :r 
11. Kotzen ist erst ab 11Bft. erlaubt:v 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ein zwei Anmerkungen zu den Regeln.

zu Pkt. 3: #d #d und diesen #d . Nie nich stell ik mir an die Ferguson

zu Pkt. 4: das wird sich noch zeigen :q 

zu Pkt. 5: Darf man Bier mitbringen ;+ ; gibbet da kein Ärcher vom Kaptein?

Ansonsten ist das so o.k. Obwohl so'ne zwanzigjährige, die zwischen durch mal den Masten als Ersatztabledancestange nutzt, wäre och nich verkehrt.

Da kann man sich wenigstens mal nen paar warme Gedanken machen .


----------



## worker_one (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Bayernfans sind nicht zugelassen!


 Rischtisch!#6


			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Weicheier und Antialkoholiker bleiben zu Hause!


 Bayernfans sind ja eh nicht zugelassen!:q


			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Sunny steht grundsätzlich in der Nähe des Lokus!


 |muahah:


			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Es wird niemand auf einem Autobahnparkplatz stehen gelassen!


 #v Juhuuuu!!!


			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Falls jemand größere Mengen Bier dabei hat (Coasthunter) wir beim Tragen  geholfen. (*Beim Trinken natürlich auch*):q


 Jawoll, ja!!!#g



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Frauen verboten! (junge Tennies sind eh nix für mich!)


 Schaaaade!:c


			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 7. Ruten über 6 Mtr. länge sind nicht zugelassen


 Warum eigentlich nicht?|kopfkrat


			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 8. Wer am wenigsten fängt, gibt einen aus


 Mein Vadder wird sich freuen...:q


			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 9. Wer am meisten fängt auch!


 Sunny wird sich freuen...:q


			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 10. Über-Bord-Schubsen gibt es diesmal nicht!


  #q Sch****!:q


			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 11. Kotzen ist erst ab 11Bft. erlaubt:v


 GEKOTZT WIRD SPÄTER!!!:#2:|supergri


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@worker one

Mal ne Frage außer der Reihe.

Wie hast'e das denn so schön zitiert bekommen? Hast du da jedesmal kopiert wie'n Großer oder gibt es da nen Trick? Und wie bekomme ich Zitate von zwei verschiedenen Leuts in ein Posting?


----------



## worker_one (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*[ quote= Boardiename]* hier könnte ihr text stehen*[/quote]*
Damit muss das Zitat beginnen..............................                                   Hiermit endet das Zitat

So kannste alles und jeden zitieren. Allerdings hinter [ das Leerzeichen weglassen.


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wie zitieren im allgemeinen geht, weiß ich ja. Brauche ja auch nur auf zitieren klicken. Aber wie hast du das hinbekommen, dass bei jedem einzelnen Punkt Zitat Wulli auftaucht? Und wie bekomme ich das hin, mehrere Member in einer Antwort auf einmal zu zitieren #c .

Wenn du mir das so beantworten kannst, dass ich es auch verstehe, darfst du auch wieder mitfahren :q . Also streng dich an.


----------



## worker_one (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Das ist schwer zu erklären.
Du musst schon ein wenig hin und her kopieren. 
Du kopierst dir einfach die entsprechenden Textzeilen und setzt sie zwischen die "Quotes", wie oben angegeben.
Für´s nächste Zitat setzt du wieder neue "Quotes" und kopierst dir den Text dazwischen.

Oder wie ich es gemacht habe: Du kopierst die "Quotes" an die entsprechenden Textzeilen.

Hier mal ein Beispeil zum nachmachen:

[ quote= worker_one]Ein Test für sunny.[/quote]
[ quote= sunny]Danke, ich habs verstanden.[/quote]

Das kopierste jetzt mal und löscht vorne die Leerzeichen hinter [ weg.


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wie ich es gemacht habe: Du kopierst die "Quotes" an die entsprechenden Textzeilen.
> 
> So mache ich das auch immer. Aber ich dachte, dass wäre irgendwie umständlich und es gäbe einen leichteren Weg.
> 
> Also eigentlich bringt dich das noch nicht vom Parkplatz runter #d , aber weil du dir so viel Mühe gegeben hast, will ich mal nicht so sein |supergri .


----------



## worker_one (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 33 Tage ...


----------



## Wulli (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch 33 Tage ...



...Du hast ja echt einen Schatten, um diese Uhrzeit hier so einen Krach zu machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q :q :q 

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> |supergri
> 2. Weicheier und Antialkoholiker bleiben zu Hause!
> ...



nicht das die spritköpfe unter uns nachher so aussehen....

http://img133.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc116&image=93108_65460613.jpg


----------



## sunny (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ist ja widerlich. Wer tägt denn solche Unterhosen #d  :q ???


----------



## worker_one (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 32 Tage ...


----------



## urmel23 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

mahlzeit,

hab den bären gesehen der in bayern und tirol rumrennt....

http://www.mml-team.de/wbb_lite/thread.php?threadid=2222

klickt auf das bild zum vergrößern


----------



## Wulli (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit,
> 
> hab den bären gesehen der in bayern und tirol rumrennt....
> 
> ...



mmmmmmmhhhhh, legger!! Aber bitte demnächst nicht um die Uhrzeit, da ist mein Magen noch nicht sehr strapazierfähig
:v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v 

Wulli


----------



## Yupii (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

das hat der Frisör aber gut hingekriegt.:q


----------



## noworkteam (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

hab nur mal kurz reingeklickt ....und bin umgefallen...|krank: 

is das hier der markelen-thread oder fetisch-fred ?????|kopfkrat ..

wunsch euch viel spass bei der tour und macht ein schönes foto wenn der beste fänger die unterhose bekommt !!!!!:q 


ich muss jetzt aber los, schnell noch eine augen-dusche besorgen,.., die jucken so nach dem bären-bild.....

mfg

noworkteam


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

12- ST. pauli -fans sind auch verboten und haben keinen Zutritt auf der Blauort..............:m :m :m :m :m


----------



## sunny (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 31 Tage ...​
Zu dem Bären sag ich jetzt mal nix #d :q .


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Gleich mit der Schrotflinte erlegen.
Sieht ja gemeingefährlich aus, das Viech.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## urmel23 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> 12- ST. pauli -fans sind auch verboten und haben keinen Zutritt auf der Blauort..............:m :m :m :m :m



wie ist das eigentlich mit niederländischen fans ?

ist das wie hier: 

http://www.mml-team.de/wbb_lite/thread.php?threadid=2226

oder dürfen die mit ??


----------



## Wulli (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Noch 30 Tage!!!!!

|supergri |supergri   :q :q #h #h 

Heute  bin ich mal der Erste!

Ich fahre nämlich jetzt nach Großenbrode! Mal sehen was das Boot so hergibt, und stelle ein bichen den Flossigen Freunden nach!

Bis denne, Bericht folgt....

Wulli


----------



## carphunterNRW (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Makrelenjäger,

wir werden zu dritt wahrscheinlich schon am Samstag anreisen (ca 380 km)
und wollen abends noch die Kneipen unsicher machen......

Weiß einer ob man in Büsum auch vom Ufer aus angeln kann? 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Makrelenjäger,
> 
> wir werden zu dritt wahrscheinlich schon am Samstag anreisen (ca 380 km)
> und wollen abends noch die Kneipen unsicher machen......
> ...


 
mahlzeit Jörg.
Wir haben früher als Kinder öfters mal im Büsumer Hafen geangelt. Mit Wattwurm müßte da was gehen. Zumindest Platte.


----------



## Ostki (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
wir wären noch 2 Leute könnten wir noch mit kommen zu Kutertour?
Mfg Marco


----------



## Wulli (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin, 

Komme gerade von Grobro zurück. Wetter war mal wieder oberporno!!! Hab mir ganz schön den Pelz verbrannt....

Fisch gab es wenig, 7 Dorsche und zwei Platte.

Die Waschpo war auch da! Einmal Alkoholkontrolle, das andere mal waren sie der Meinung, wir wären im Fehmarn-Sund Fahrwasser zu schnell gefahren. Soll angeblich 150-200 Euronen kosten. Na ja, mal sehen, was kommt.
Ansonsten haben die keine Sorgen.#d 

@Ostki: Die Teilnehmerliste ist komplett. Nachrücken nicht mehr möglich. Nächstes mal wieder, oder Du rufst selber bei der Blauort an, und kümmerst Dich um Plätze.

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder Du rufst selber bei der Blauort an, und kümmerst Dich um Plätze.


Rüschtüsch!!!!#6

ach übrigens...

... noch 29 Tage ...
 

@Wulli
Die Kohle für meinen Alten is raus. Müsste dann die Tage da sein.#h


----------



## Wulli (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

habe ebne gesehen, Peter und Dirk sind auch endgültig dabei, das Geld ist eingegangen. #6 

Wulli


----------



## Ostki (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo,
hab geguckt hab eh was vor


----------



## Wulli (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Ostki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hab geguckt hab eh was vor



Ist ja gut, dass Du das rechtzeitig gemerkt hast.....

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja gut, dass Du das rechtzeitig gemerkt hast.....
> 
> Wulli


 
:q :q :q :q :q ...........besser spät als nie.


----------



## urmel23 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

hallo wulli,

hoffe das die kohle für dirk inzwischen angekommen ist.

bis denne dann...

björn


----------



## Wulli (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wulli,
> 
> hoffe das die kohle für dirk inzwischen angekommen ist.
> 
> ...




...siehe Posting 418! |schlafen |schlaf: #u  

Wulli


----------



## worker_one (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

so gestern wars wohl noch 28 Tage aber aus mir völlig unerklärlichen Gründen #g  :#2: :#2: #u|schlafen|schlaf::q:q:q konnte ich dat nicht posten.#t

Aber heute sinds...
... noch 27 Tage ...


----------



## urmel23 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> ...siehe Posting 418! |schlafen |schlaf: #u
> 
> Wulli



ohhh, hab ich wohl |schlafen, wie |peinlich!


----------



## sunny (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 26 Tage ...​


----------



## urmel23 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

man ist das heute ein besch***** tag. wenn euer genau so bescheiden ist, dann klickt hier http://www.mml-team.de/wbb_lite/thread.php?postid=9274 und lasst euch aufmuntern 

nun ist es also bald soweit. jetzt noch mal ne kleine materialfrage. ich hab nen billigen dega carbon stecken von 2,7m und mit 180g wurfgewicht. da ich ja vermutlich nicht viel damit werfen werde ist also meine frage ob das teil ausreichend ist und ob man da einfach 250g blei ranhängen kann ?

schleppt ihr mehr als 1 rute mit an board ??

gruß

björn


----------



## sunny (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Reicht erst einmal. Hauptsache es ist kein Schwabbelstock. 

Du weißt doch auch noch garnicht, ob du wirklich 250 gr. dranhängen musst. Wenn doch, brichst'e die Rutenspitze ab . Sieht zwar nicht schön aus, erhöht aber das Wurfgewicht ungemein :q .

Ich nehme nur eine Rute mit auf den Kutter.


----------



## Wulli (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

ich nehme eine Angel und eine Rolle sowie 5 Makrelenpaternoster und ein paar Bleie in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen mit. Dazu die normalen Sachen (Eimer, Messer, Knüppel etc. etc.) Ich bin sowieso nicht der Geräte-Fetischist. Wenn ich das so sehe was manche Angler so mit an Bord eines Kutters schleppen, könnte man schon denken, die haben eben einen Angelladen überfallen.|uhoh:  Reine Angeberei meiner Meinung nach. 

Wie sieht es denn nun eigentlích mit Mitfahrgelegenheiten aus? Wie bereits erwähnt könnten Lothar und ich noch zwei Leute mitnehmen. 


Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Mitfahrgelegenheit:

unser Auto ist voll. Kein Plan wer fährt aber inzwischen sind wir ja schon 4 Leute aus´m Dorf und mehr geht wohl nicht.

Was den Stecken angeht, werde ich dann halt das Teil mitnehmen und jut ist. Dann brauch ich halt nur noch ein paar Makrelendingens und etwas Blei.  Wenn das Teil bricht gibbet ja immer noch die Leihmöglichkeit an Board. Wollte eigentlich auch nicht allzuviel Getüttel mitnehmen. Kleiner Setzkasten mit Blei und die Tütchen für die Makrelendingens und dann halt die üblichen Verdächtigen.

N8

Björn


----------



## Wulli (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mitfahrgelegenheit:
> 
> unser Auto ist voll. Kein Plan wer fährt aber inzwischen sind wir ja schon 4 Leute aus´m Dorf und mehr geht wohl nicht.
> 
> ...



N8 auch von mir 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 25 Tage ...​


----------



## Wulli (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

für Gerhard ist das Geld heute auch eingegangen, schoin Dank! Somit haben allle Teilnehmer aus der Liste bezahlt!#6 #6 #6 

Das hat ja wunderbar geklappt!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Jau, dann müssen ja nur noch die Minithune da sein. Wollen mal hoffen, dass bis zum 02.07. die Wassertemperatur noch nen büschen kuschliger wird.


----------



## sunny (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 24 Tage ...​


Sag mal worker one, muss ich hier jetzt deinen Job übernehmen oder was? Schwing deinen faulen Körper aus'm Bett und kümmer dich gefälligst um den Counter |supergri .


----------



## Wulli (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

EEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYy, Loide!

Die Stachelmakrele Sunny hat heute Geburtstag!! 

Dann mal |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g |jump: |laola: #g #g #g |clown: |clown: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday:  :#2: :#2: 


Wulli


----------



## sunny (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 23 Tage ...​


----------



## urmel23 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> EEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYy, Loide!
> 
> Die Stachelmakrele Sunny hat heute Geburtstag!!
> 
> ...



upps, gestern übersehen. nachtröötlich von mir alles gute zum geburtstag.


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man nicht jeden Tag in den wichtigsten Thread überhaupt schaut. #q 

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, alter nötiger.|schild-g


----------



## Stingray (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Noch 22 Tage  ........... und |schild-g nachträglich sunny  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## urmel23 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Noch 21 Tage........


----------



## urmel23 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

wenn 7 uhr abfahrt ist, um welche uhr treffen sich die AB´ler dann beim / vorm kutter ?

soll ich 21 starter mitbringen ?


----------



## worker_one (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Noch 20 Tage........


----------



## sunny (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn 7 uhr abfahrt ist, um welche uhr treffen sich die AB´ler dann beim / vorm kutter ?



Spätestens 06.30 Uhr sollte wohl reichen oder?



PS: Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Wulli (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens 06.30 Uhr sollte wohl reichen oder?




Jepp.

7.00h Abfahrt, spätestens 6.30 auf dem Kutter!

Wulli

P.S. was ist mit Fahrgemeinschaften?


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. was ist mit Fahrgemeinschaften?


 

Dorsch888 und Thorsten fahren bei mir mit. Sind schon mal 3 Mann mit mir, die sich keinen Kopf machen müssen. Wir werden kurz nach 6:00 Uhr am Kutter sein.


----------



## sunny (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 19 Tage ...​


----------



## sunny (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 18 Tage ...​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

meine fresse ihr habts aber richtig nötig jungs :q :q 

wie kann man so verrückt sein in diesem thread soviel zu schreiben!
aber so sind wir angler nunmal,wie die kleinen kinder,egal ob 20,30,40 oder 79 jahre alt.

HERRLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!weiter so jungs!und wehe es kommen unter 139 bilder und 4 videos,dann gibbet ärger!#h  

wünsch euch jetzt schon volle tonnen(am besten so wie bei meiner letzten tour,70 stück und viele viecher von über 50cm dabei!!!!!größte war über 60cm)

hätte da gerne wieder bock drauf aber net vom kutter,sondern kleinboot mit spinnrute(wg 20-60gr)  und pilker+beifängerfliege,das muß ne gaudi sein


----------



## sunny (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Also, wenn man hier nicht alles selber macht, klappt aber auch garnichts |supergri .


... noch 17 Tage ...​


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hier mal was zur Motivation:

Moin Leude, war letzten Samstag mit Trip-Junior von Scheveningen draußen.
Kosten 30€, Fahrtdauer von 08.00-16.00Uhr um 12.00Uhr haben wir aufgehört
mit drei man ca. 400 Stück.



... noch 16 Tage ...​


----------



## urmel23 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal was zur Motivation:
> 
> Moin Leude, war letzten Samstag mit Trip-Junior von Scheveningen draußen.
> Kosten 30€, Fahrtdauer von 08.00-16.00Uhr um 12.00Uhr haben wir aufgehört
> mit drei man ca. 400 Stück.



wüßte gar nicht wohin mit soviel fisch.


----------



## sunny (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wäre mir persönlich auch zuviel. Wenn mein Ariel-Eimer voll ist, hör ich auf |supergri .


----------



## worker_one (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 15 Tage ...


----------



## urmel23 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

noch knapp zwei wochen.....es fängt an zu kribbeln.....!!



aufgehts deutschland schießt ein toooooooooor, schießt ein toooor....

http://www.mml-team.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=24

die polen sind raus


----------



## worker_one (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 14 Tage ...


----------



## urmel23 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 13 Tage ...


----------



## Wulli (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Sacht mal, Loide...


Schlaft ihr hier alle????

Noch ein paar Tage und dann geht es los!! Ich habe mir heute erstmal 200gr Bleie und Paternoster gekauft. Mein neues Messerchen habe ich auch abgeholt! So langsaaaam werde ich gaanz zitterig. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter. Stellt Euch vor, es sind 6-8 Bft!! Wat is dann??? Sollten wir einen Notfallplan entwickeln????

Wulli


----------



## sunny (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Bei 6 - 8 Bft brauchst du keinen Notfallplan, da brauchst du ne Buddel Rum |supergri .

Schlecht wäre nur, wenn man da erst hingurkt und dann erfährt, dass die Tour nicht stattfindet. 

Aber ich bin da guter Dinge, das Wetter wird sich halten. 30er Sunblocker werden wir brauchen und Eis um unsere Massenfänge zu kühlen #6 .  


Hatte ich schon erwähnt


... noch 12 Tage ...​


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich bin da guter Dinge, das Wetter wird sich halten. 30er Sunblocker werden wir brauchen und Eis um unsere Massenfänge zu kühlen #6 .


 
Genau so sieht es aus. #6 Also Wulli, Optimismus ist hier angesagt. 

@Dorsch888: *RUF....MICH.........AN.........*
                  Muß jetzt wissen, ob Du mir einen Knüppel mitbringst.


----------



## sunny (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Muß jetzt wissen, ob Du mir einen Knüppel mitbringst.




Ist das immer noch nicht geklärt?


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Dorsch888: *RUF....MICH.........AN.........*
> Muß jetzt wissen, ob Du mir einen Knüppel mitbringst.



Oder vielleicht doch eher ne Peitsche....#t|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das immer noch nicht geklärt?


 
Eigentlich schon, hätte nur nochmal gerne die Bestätigung. Und da wir ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden wollen, wäre auch noch Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit zu klären. 


Zitat: worker_one:

```
Oder vielleicht doch eher ne Peitsche....#t|supergri
```
 
Die ist mir zu weich.............|supergri


----------



## worker_one (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 11 Tage ...


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 10 Tage ...​


----------



## carphunterNRW (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hi Leute!!

So langsam wird es ernst.......rechne auch mit 30 Grad , Wind 2-3, ein riesiger Makrelenschwarm und 50 gut angeheiterte Verrückte!!:q 

Man das muss einfach so ein Spaß werden!!!

Reist von auch schon jemand am Samstag an??

Und........hat zufällig noch jemand ne Rute mit Rolle? Egal welche Qualität!!!!#6 #g 

Kann man eigentlich auch 2 Pilker oder so dranhängen, um auf das nötige Gewicht zu kommen?? #c ;+ Kann mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen das man soviel Blei braucht? Wie tief ist denn die Nordsee und wie tief stehen die Makrelen überhaupt??

Naja, ich denke mal das es entweder perfekt läuft sprich großen Schwarm gefunden:k  oder das so gut wie gar nichts läuft sprich keinen großen Schwarm gefunden#t 

Wer wollte morgens nochmal 21 Starter mitbringen?? Halte ich für eine gute Idee!!!|rolleyes 


Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Das Gewicht hat nichts mit der Tiefe zu tun, sondern mit der Drift. Und die ist in der Nordsee nicht zu unterschätzen. Wenn du dann ein zu geringens Gewicht verwendest, fängst du unweigerlich 3-5 Nachbarn von dir ein. Was dann passiert |splat2: muss ich hier wohl nicht weiter ausführen |supergri .

Was sind denn Starter, sind das diese Schlüpferstürmer in kleinen Flaschen? Pfläumli, Wodka/Feige oder ähnliches?

Is ja widerlich#d . Das ist doch wohl nicht euer ernst oder? 





Ich nehme zwei, weil auf einem Bein kann ich nicht stehen :q :q .


----------



## worker_one (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn Starter, sind das diese Schlüpferstürmer in kleinen Flaschen? Pfläumli, Wodka/Feige oder ähnliches?
> 
> Is ja widerlich#d . Das ist doch wohl nicht euer ernst oder?



Ich sach nur "Leuchtfeuer"|scardie: :q



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme zwei, weil auf einem Bein kann ich nicht stehen :q :q .



Genau.:#2: Und zwischen Leber und Milz passt immer noch nen Pils. Zwischen Herz und Niere gehen auch noch 2 Biere. In diesem Sinne.....Prost!#g


----------



## urmel23 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Wer wollte morgens nochmal 21 Starter mitbringen?? Halte ich für eine gute Idee!!!|rolleyes



mahlzeit 

das war ich wohl und sollte mein gehirn das nicht vergessen geht das auch los 

werde wohl heute noch blei und co bestellen. hoffe der kram kommt noch rechtzeitig an.

jemand noch lust auf ein paar lustige fussballmovies:

http://www.mml-team.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=73

bin dann mal wieder weg *ggg*


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach nur "Leuchtfeuer"|scardie: :q




Leuchtis gibt es auf der Blauort auch. Da wirst du nicht drumrum kommen |supergri .


----------



## urmel23 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

hab mich vor kurzem noch mal mit ein paar makrelenjägern unterhalten die die letzten jahre unterwegs waren. 

ist es wirklich so schlimm mit dem schnurkappen und somit mit materialverlust. es soll ja ungemütliche mitangler geben die die schnur einfach kappen wenn man leidiger weise sich im nachbarn verheddert hat.

ich sag dann schon gleich mal bescheid das wir 4 aus dem schönen meldorf alles anfänger sind und es unsere erste tour auf´m kutter wird. ich bitte also um nachsicht und hoffe das nicht gleich die schnur gekappt wird wenn wir uns mal verheddern  

sonst noch was wichtiges zu beachten ?

wie ist das eigentlich mit trockeneis an board ? kann man das dort kaufen oder muss ich mein eigenes mitbringen ? mein gefrierschrank ist noch voll mit hering, hornhecht und forelle von angelurlaub. ich hab absolut keinen platz für tetrapaks um eis zu machen....


----------



## worker_one (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das eigentlich mit trockeneis an board ? kann man das dort kaufen oder muss ich mein eigenes mitbringen ? mein gefrierschrank ist noch voll mit hering, hornhecht und forelle von angelurlaub. ich hab absolut keinen platz für tetrapaks um eis zu machen....



Da hilft nur essen, essen und nicht zu vergessen essen. Hast ja noch *10 TAGE* Zeit! :m


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> ist es wirklich so schlimm mit dem schnurkappen und somit mit materialverlust. es soll ja ungemütliche mitangler geben die die schnur einfach kappen wenn man leidiger weise sich im nachbarn verheddert hat.



Ich sach nur eins: 

Kommt mir im Schwarm einer in die Quere, ist die Schnur ab :r . Da kenne ich keine Freunde. 



Ne Quatsch.

Wart man ab, wenn du so ein verheddertes Bündel zu sehen bekommst. Man hat meist garkeine andere Möglichkeit als zu kappen. Auseinandertüddeln würde (wenn überhaupt möglich) viel zu lange dauern und dann ist der Schwarm weg.

Man muss einfach nen büschen aufpassen und dann klappt das schon.




			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag dann schon gleich mal bescheid das wir 4 aus dem schönen meldorf alles anfänger sind und es unsere erste tour auf´m kutter wird.



Dann sollten ihr vier euch vielleicht nebeneinander stellen |supergri .


----------



## urmel23 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Da hilft nur essen, essen und nicht zu vergessen essen. Hast ja noch *10 TAGE* Zeit! :m



das wird wohl nicht machbar sein. ich futter keine 200 heringe #q


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Und wo willst du dann deine Makrelen einfrieren oder krieg ich die   .


----------



## urmel23 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo willst du dann deine Makrelen einfrieren oder krieg ich die   .



das hab ich schon organisiert. allerdings wird das alles irgendwie knapp mit dem platz. ich will ja auch nicht tonnenweise vom kutter schleppen. wenn eimer voll dann voll. fang dann aber gerne für andere mit die nicht genug davon haben können 



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Quatsch.
> 
> Wart man ab, wenn du so ein verheddertes Bündel zu sehen bekommst. Man hat meist garkeine andere Möglichkeit als zu kappen. Auseinandertüddeln würde (wenn überhaupt möglich) viel zu lange dauern und dann ist der Schwarm weg.
> 
> Man muss einfach nen büschen aufpassen und dann klappt das schon.



so heftig war das auch nicht gemeint. ich will doch mal hoffen das das kein dauerzustand wird. das man ein kneuel nicht auseinanderpulen will ist klar. dazu hätte ich auch keinen bock. geht viel mehr darum das lt. einigen berichten die schnur schon gekappt wird bevor der ganze kram über die boardwand gehoben worden ist....aber das passt schon irgendwie...sonst müssen halt alle ein wenig platz um uns rum machen


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> geht viel mehr darum das lt. einigen berichten die schnur schon gekappt wird bevor der ganze kram über die boardwand gehoben worden ist....



Na das soll mal einer versuchen. Dann gibt's nen pvM  . Von uns wird das keiner machen. Das wäre ja das letzte.

Am besten du stellst dich neben mich. Wenn wir dreimal zusammengehangen haben, kannst'e mal live gucken, wie tief die Makrelen stehen |supergri .


----------



## worker_one (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Weiß einer wie die Fänge in Moment sind? Im Makrelensession-Trööt gibts ja nicht so richtig input.#q


----------



## urmel23 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Na das wird doch von uns wohl keiner machen. Das wäre ja das letzte. Wenn doch gibt's nen pvM .
> 
> Am besten du stellst dich neben mich. Wenn wir dreimal zusammengehangen haben, kannst'e mal live gucken, wie tief die Makrelen stehen |supergri .



ok, wird gemacht! aber da ich ja bekanntermaßen "ohneschnur" angel sollte das keine probleme geben |kopfkrat

wenn du dann ausreichend leuchtfeuer intus hast, dann sollte dir das im laufe des tages eh egal sein. gib nur ordentlich laut von dir bevor wir an boad gehen, damit ich dir die ersten kurzen schon mal einflößen kann *hehe*


----------



## worker_one (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, wird gemacht! aber da ich ja bekanntermaßen "ohneschnur" angel sollte das keine probleme geben |kopfkrat
> 
> wenn du dann ausreichend leuchtfeuer intus hast, dann sollte dir das im laufe des tages eh egal sein. gib nur ordentlich laut von dir bevor wir an boad gehen, damit ich dir die ersten kurzen schon mal einflößen kann *hehe*



Juhu!!! Noch einer der FREIWILLIG neben dem Sch***haus stehen will.:m


----------



## urmel23 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



> Mein Führerschein ist weg . . .
> 
> Gestern bin ich kontrolliert worden, und der Polizist sagt: Fahrzeugpapiere und aussteigen, ich denke, Sie sind betrunken !
> Ich: Ich versichere Ihnen, ich habe nichts getrunken !
> ...



soeben per mail bekommen.....damit ihr auch was zu lachen habt


----------



## sunny (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu!!! Noch einer der FREIWILLIG neben dem Sch***haus stehen will.:m



Ich dachte das wäre geklärt. Also doch Kofferraum.


----------



## urmel23 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte das wäre geklärt. Also doch Kofferraum.



vergesse aber nicht panzertape einzupacken. nicht das er im kofferraum das singen anfängt *fg*


----------



## Wulli (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin, Leute!

Schön, dass hier mal wieder ein bischen Bewegung in den Trööt kommt!|supergri 

Wenn so oft die Schnur gekappt wird, ist es ja durchaus empfehklenswert eine Ersatz-Rolle mit Mono-Schnur mitzunehmen. 

Dass wir uns gegenseitig nicht in die Haare kriegen ist ja wohl klar! Gekappt wird erst nach Rücksprache! Und, wer meckert fliegt raus! Ich fahre ja schließlich auch das erste Mal zum Makrelenangeln! Und ich kann das gar nich leiden, wenn man mich ausschimpft:c :c :c !

So ich werde also noch mal ein paar Meter Schnur besorgen und noch den ein oder anderen 3er Makrelenpaternoster. Blei habe ich schon geholt und ein neues Messer habe ich auch! Tetras sind schon eingefroren. Somit brauch ich eigentlich nur noch eine Tonne mit Deckel.

Und wie gesagt: Übermäßiger Alkoholgenuss ist nicht gut für die Leber! Also, vorsicht Jungs! Nicht so viel saufen! Für mich gilt das übrigens nicht, ich habe keine Leber mehr, die hat sich vor vielen Jahren aus dem Staub gemacht, zuviel Arbeit, die war nämlich in der Gewerkschaft...:m  |supergri 

Kann langsam losgehen ich bin schon ganz feucht....|scardie: |rotwerden 


Wulli


----------



## worker_one (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Kann langsam losgehen ich bin schon ganz feucht....|scardie: |rotwerden



Tja Wulli, es tut mir leid aber ich kann einfach nicht anders......#t

TATÜ.......................


----------



## urmel23 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Leute!
> 
> Kann langsam losgehen ich bin schon ganz feucht....|scardie: |rotwerden
> 
> ...



tja wulli, das nützt ja nix. nun bis du erstmal fällig  wenn das nicht mal einen kostet *gg*


----------



## worker_one (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hab eben mal Egbert von der Blauort telefoniert. Er sacht die Fänge sind im Moment *SEHR GUT!!!!|jump:*


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Kann langsam losgehen ich bin schon ganz feucht.


 
#d Für diese Sauerei nochmals offiziell:
*Tattüüüütattaaa*


----------



## Wulli (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> #d Für diese Sauerei nochmals offiziell:
> *Tattüüüütattaaa*




Neeeeeee, Jungzzzz, lasst mal gut sein. Da habe ich ja gar nicht dran gedacht!!!#d #d  

Wie soll ich das meiner Frau und den Kindern erklären??|uhoh: :q 

Ich gebe auch einen aus!#h 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 9 Tage ...​


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben mal Egbert von der Blauort telefoniert. Er sacht die Fänge sind im Moment *SEHR GUT!!!!|jump:*



Da ist aber schon jemand heiß :q .

Laut Wetterlangzeitvorausschau soll es auch wieder richtig warm werden. Das heißt, wir werden uns besacken wie die Blöden |supergri .

Ich nehme nur einen großen Eimer mit, sonst habe ich mich beim Fangen nicht mehr unter Kontrolle  . Wenn der voll ist, ist Schluss.


----------



## worker_one (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist aber schon jemand heiß :q .



Manche sind halt heiß, andere schon ganz feucht.:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Manche sind halt heiß, andere schon ganz feucht.:q:q:q



Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass diese beiden nicht aufeinander treffen und sich der Feuchte gerade nach nem Stück Seife bückt :q .


----------



## Yupii (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass diese beiden nicht aufeinander treffen und sich der Feuchte gerade nach nem Stück Seife bückt :q .


Kennst Du sicherlich aus eigener Erfahrung:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme nur einen großen Eimer mit, sonst habe ich mich beim Fangen nicht mehr unter Kontrolle  .


 
Dann vergess die Strohhalme nicht. Zum Eimersaufen gehören die dazu. Oder wofür war der Eimer gedacht? :m  Aber ob Du Dich nach einem Eimer wirklich noch unter Kontrolle hast?  :q 


Ich habe gestern mit meinem Höker Telefoniert, ich werde mir Montag einen billigen Knüppel bei ihm Kaufen und fertig. 
Eine Sorge weniger#6 Dann hol ich mir noch Bleie und Systeme und dann kann es auch langsam losgehen. Jetzt werde ich doch langsam Fickerich:q


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst Du sicherlich aus eigener Erfahrung:q:q



Ich hab ja schon viel ausprobiert  , aber das nä, nie nich #d .


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Einer feucht, einer heiß, einer fickerich |scardie: . Ich glaube, ich wechsel das Boot. Sicher ist sicher |supergri .


----------



## Wulli (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Einer feucht, einer heiß, einer fickerich |scardie: . Ich glaube, ich wechsel das Boot. Sicher ist sicher |supergri .



...na endlich, wir haben ihn soweit!!!!:q :q :q 

Ob auf dem anderen Boot das Lokus auch direkt an der Reling ist??:q :q :q 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ihr könnt mir auch direkt sagen, dass ihr mich nicht dabei haben wollt. Da muss man nicht von hinten kommen :q .


----------



## Wulli (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt mir auch direkt sagen, dass ihr mich nicht dabei haben wollt. Da muss man nicht von hinten kommen :q .



Da Du ja sowieso mit dem Hintern am Lokus stehst, ist das ja gar nicht möglich!!:q :m |supergri 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Sacht mal, Leute

ich habe eben die Achtel-Final-Spiele getippt, und hab mir so überlegt, wenn wir hier als Makrelen-Tour-Teilnehmer die Achtel-Fianl-Spiele tippen, und derjenige, der am wenigsten Punkte hat, am Sonntag auf der Blauort einen ausgeben muß, das wär doch ganz spassig, oder?? 

Ich weiß, Tippspiele gibt es genug, aber nur mal so, um ein Bierchen unter uns wär doch ganz nett, oder?

Ich schick`mal PN an jeden raus, mal sehen, wie die Resonanz ist.

Die Tipps müssen dann per PN an mich geschickt werden, ich mache hier dann ein Posting mit den Tipps der Teilnehmer auf. Ich schicke meine Tipps an Sunny oder Coasthunter, damit ich nicht manipulieren kann. 

Wer am meisten Punkte hat, bekommt eine Makrele geschenkt...

Die Punkteverteilung ist so, wie bei dem Boardie-Tippspiel.

Muss natürlich schnell gehen, da ja am Samstag schon die ersten Spiele sind. Ich bin nur bis Samstag ca 10.00h im Netz, danach fahren wir weg und ich bin erst am Sonntag Mittag wieder da.

Wie sieht es aus???
Wulli


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich weiß noch nicht mal wer im Achtelfinale spielt |kopfkrat .

Nen Bier kriegst du auch so von mir ausgegeben und zu Not schenke ich dir auch noch ne Makrele :q .


----------



## Wulli (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß noch nicht mal wer im Achtelfinale spielt |kopfkrat .
> 
> Nen Bier kriegst du auch so von mir ausgegeben und zu Not schenke ich dir auch noch ne Makrele :q .



Mann, Mann hätte ich mir denken können...:q 

Deutschland-Schweden
Argentinien-Mexico
England-Ecuador
Portugal-Holland
Italien-Australien
Brasilien-Ghana
Die letzten beiden Achtel-Final-Spiel werden heute abend entschieden!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Dann kann ich leider nicht mitmachen #d |supergri . Ich hab ja keinen PC zu Hause. Das tut mir echt leid, ehrlich, ich schwör.


----------



## Yupii (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ich leider nicht mitmachen #d |supergri . Ich hab ja keinen PC zu Hause. Das tut mir echt leid, ehrlich, ich schwör.


Gewöhnt euch dran:
sunny hat von nix ne Ahnung und davon sehr viel:q:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

probiert mal die methode mit 1-2 fliegen und pilker in 50-150 gramm aus,je nach drift(doppelter sprengring wegen makrelenaussteigern.)
bietet sich vorne und hinten an,unterhandwurf und dann raus damit(ich weiß nicht ob egbert überkopf erlauben wird).

so kann man wenn kein schwarm da ist auch mal n dorsch bekommen bzw makrelen in der fläche suchen,klappt des öfteren mal ganz gut,diese rute dann auch was feiner dann habt ihr was vom drill!!!macht echt gaudi!!

oder spinnrute bis 60gramm,50er pilker solo in blitzesilber!das macht noch mehr gaudi,geht aber auch nur an heck oder bug und dann raus damit sonst gibbet tüdel!


----------



## urmel23 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Einer feucht, einer heiß, einer fickerich |scardie: . Ich glaube, ich wechsel das Boot. Sicher ist sicher |supergri .



das geht nicht. wir wollten doch zusammen neben dem lokus stehen :q


----------



## Stingray (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ Wulli

Ich gehöre zu den, die keine Ahnung von Fußball haben. Wenn Deutschland im Endspiel ist, werde ich wohl auch mal Fußball gucken. Aber über ein Bier und ne Makrele können wir auch so reden, wenn wir was fangen  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## urmel23 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

wie sieht es eigentlich mit trockeneis auf der blauort aus ? 

hatte das me schon mal gefragt....

Edit: die Damen sind hoffentlich nicht mit an Board

http://www.mml-team.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=80


----------



## Wulli (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es eigentlich mit trockeneis auf der blauort aus ?
> 
> hatte das me schon mal gefragt....
> 
> ...




Ich werde nachher mal anrufen. Gebe dann bescheid! 

Wußte nciht, dass ich mit so vielen "Fußballprofis" unterwegs bin!! #d 

Na, hoffentlich könnt ihr wenigstens Angeln!|supergri  

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

erster...!
... noch 8 Tage ...


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Juhu, ich habe mein Gerödel für Sonntag komplett.#6  

Nachdem mein Kumpel heute einen kapitalen Hecht gefangen hat, fuhren wir zum Angelshop Brüggen. Zum Amtlichen Wiegen und Vermessen. Ich nutzte die Gelegenheit und habe mir Rute, Bleie und Makrelenvorfächer gekauft. 

Ich will loooos..............


----------



## Stingray (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal, Leute
> 
> ich habe eben die Achtel-Final-Spiele getippt, und hab mir so überlegt, wenn wir hier als Makrelen-Tour-Teilnehmer die Achtel-Fianl-Spiele tippen, und derjenige, der am wenigsten Punkte hat, am Sonntag auf der Blauort einen ausgeben muß, das wär doch ganz spassig, oder??
> 
> ...


 
Mein Tip  Deutschland - Schweden  2 - 0   :q :q :q 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*Noch 7  Tage ........*


Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 6 Tage ...​


----------



## sunny (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wetterprognose für Sonntag: Büsum 27 Grad und sonnig. Wat wird dat geil :q .


----------



## worker_one (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Uuiihh wird das ein Fest...:m


----------



## Wulli (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin!!!!

Aktuelle Wettervorhersage des Deutschen Wetterdienstes von heute für Sonntag, den 02.07.2006:

Im gesamten Bundesgebiet herrscht überwiegend sonniges und sommerlich warmes Wetter vor. Tageshöchsttemperaturen zwichen 27°C und 34°C. Es weht ein überwiegend schwacher Wind aus Östlichen Richtungen!!:m #6 :q :g ## 
*feuchtwerd*

Jetzt stellen sich für mich noch zwei wesentliche Fragen:

1. Wie kühlen wir die Makrelen?? Ich habe eben auf der Blauort angerufen. Kühlmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Die meisten Angler bringen sich Tetra Paks mit, die sie mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren. Ich werde eine Kühltache mit Tetra Paks füllen und eine für die Makrelen nehmen. 

2. Wie sage ich meiner Schwiegermutter, dass ich am Sonntag nicht zu ihrem Geburtstag kommen kann??;+ |motz: |scardie: |splat: :e #4 #x |smash: |abgelehn |sagnix Wer den besten Tipp gibt, bekommt von mir an Bord ein Bierchen ausgegeben, also ich warte auf Eure wertvollen Tipps!!!

P.S. Es werden in Moment, laut Info von Ebgert, pro Angler ca. 80 und 120 Makrelen geangelt. Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich habe auch schon Tetra Paks eingefroren, muss mir im Baumarkt aber noch ne günstige Kühlbox mit relativ großem Volumen kaufen. Meine Coleman-Box möchte ich eigentlich nicht mitnehmen. Die kriege ich ja nie wieder sauber |supergri .

Was gibt es denn unwichtigers als den Geburtstag von Schwiegermuttern, da bräuchte ich gar keine Entschuldigung. Außerdem, dass fällt dir ja früh ein, du Schisser :q .


----------



## Wulli (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es denn unwichtigers als den Geburtstag von Schwiegermuttern, da bräuchte ich gar keine Entschuldigung. Außerdem, dass fällt dir ja früh ein, du Schisser :q .



....dun kennst meine Schwiegermutti nicht.....:q |supergri  |krach: :r |director: :e 

Das ist mir eingefallen, als ich die Tour gebucht habe, du Schlaumeier . Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch keinen Mut aufgebracht, es ihr zu sagen!!!#t  

Wulli


----------



## sunny (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch keinen Mut aufgebracht, es ihr zu sagen!!!#t
> Wulli



Sag ich doch, du Schisser :q . Aber deine Frau weiß schon, dass wir Sonntag auf Makrelenjagd gehen, oder  ?

Mag dich deine Schweigermutter? 

Wenn nicht, kommt es auf das Pfund auch nicht an  . Wenn doch, geb ne Zehner mehr aus für's Geschenk, erzähl ihr wie sehr du es bedauerst nicht an der Feier teilnehmen zu können, und dass ich dich gezwungen habe bei der Tour mitzukommen.


----------



## worker_one (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich würd ihr abends einfach nen paar frisch gefangene Makrelen auf´n Tisch schmeißen.|supergri Ich glaub meine (zukünftige) Schwiegermuddi würd sich nen 2. Loch in Po freuen.


----------



## urmel23 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wie kühlen wir die Makrelen?? Ich habe eben auf der Blauort angerufen. Kühlmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht. Die meisten Angler bringen sich Tetra Paks mit, die sie mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren. Ich werde eine Kühltache mit Tetra Paks füllen und eine für die Makrelen nehmen.
> 
> 2. Wie sage ich meiner Schwiegermutter, dass ich am Sonntag nicht zu ihrem Geburtstag kommen kann??;+ |motz: |scardie: |splat: :e


zu1: schei** das! und nun ? ein paar kühlaccus hab ich auch, aber die halten ja nicht ewig. 

zu2: uuuhhhiiiiii, das ist zum glück nicht mein problem |uhoh:

onkel gerlinger hat mir gerade eine mail geschickt das meine bestellung aufm versandweg ist. somit sollte ich ausreichend blei und vorfächer am sonntag haben...


----------



## sunny (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Das mit dem Kühlen wird ne echte Herausforderung. Man kann aber auch erst Nachmittags anfangen zu angeln. So lange halten sich die Viecher auf jeden Fall :q .

Wenn momentan so gut gefangen wird, bin ich nach ner Stunde eh an meinem Limit. Mal sehen was ich dann den ganzen Tag mache |rolleyes .


----------



## worker_one (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn momentan so gut gefangen wird, bin ich nach ner Stunde eh an meinem Limit. Mal sehen was ich dann den ganzen Tag mache |rolleyes .



....die Fische der anderen sauber...:q#6


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn momentan so gut gefangen wird, bin ich nach ner Stunde eh an meinem Limit. Mal sehen was ich dann den ganzen Tag mache |rolleyes .


|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@Wulli: Zum Thema Schwiegermutter:

Du Schwitzer!!!!

Sei doch froh, das Du Sonntag was anständiges vorhast. Grausam wär es, wenn Du nichts vorhättest. Da hätte ich Dir gute Ausreden nennen können. :q   Aber als Mutmaßlicher Drahtzieher, dieser wichtigen Northsea Expedition, bist Du in der glücklichen Situation, nicht Lügen zu müssen. Sag einfach wie es ist und fertig.


----------



## sunny (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> ....die Fische der anderen sauber...:q#6



Hätte gerne geholfen, aber sauber machen ist ja erst bei der Rückfahrt angesagt. Und da hat dann wieder jeder selber Zeit. Tut mir echt leid |supergri .

Und Yupii, hier darf sich nur zu Wort melden, wer mitfährt  .


----------



## worker_one (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Und Yupii, hier darf sich nur zu Wort melden, wer mitfährt.



|muahah:*gesessenhat*


----------



## Stingray (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Moin

Wo liegt die Blauort eigentlich genau in Büsum |kopfkrat #c ??? Auf der Homepage der Blauort steht nichts ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah:*gesessenhat*



Du hälst Deinen da raus, wenn Erwachsene sich unterhalten|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Noch 5 Tage.........!!!!!


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Wo liegt die Blauort eigentlich genau in Büsum |kopfkrat #c ??? Auf der Homepage der Blauort steht nichts ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Gute Frage.

Ich würd mal sagen im Hafen |supergri  , aber ist der ausgeschildert? Ich war noch nie in Büsum. Oder ist Büsum so klein, dass man den Hafen nicht übersehen kann?

@Coasthunter

Hast du Schlafstörungen gehabt  ?


----------



## urmel23 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Wo liegt die Blauort eigentlich genau in Büsum |kopfkrat #c ??? Auf der Homepage der Blauort steht nichts ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



das würde mich auch intressieren. wohn hier zwar fast um die ecke, allerdings hab ich null plan wo der kutter liegt. 

bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen das der kutter nicht direkt im zentrum liegt.

wenn man nach büsum fährt kann man rechts in den ort einbiege, wenn man dem straßenverlauf allerding folgt (vorbei an aldi und stolz und einfach gerade aus weiter fährt, dann kommt man zum hafengebiet wo auch die touren nach helgoland ablegen, evt. weiß wulli ja etwas mehr.


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> das würde mich auch intressieren. wohn hier zwar fast um die ecke, allerdings hab ich null plan wo der kutter liegt.
> 
> bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen das der kutter nicht direkt im zentrum liegt.




Gibt es in Büsum etwa mehrere Häfen |kopfkrat ?


----------



## carphunterNRW (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin#h ,

ihr habt alle gut reden mit euren Kühlakkus|kopfkrat .

Was sollen wir denn sagen?? Wir werden schon am Samstag anreisen und abends noch einen drauf machen in Büsum........endlich mal ohne das weibliche Geschlecht......|rolleyes 

Wir haben einige weiße Stüropor (wie schreibt man das eigentlich??) Kisten und werden versuchen in Büsum irgendjemanden zu bestechen, uns die Tetra Packs bis morgens sechs Uhr einzufrieren ****Optimist****

Ansonsten ist von Euch ja bestimmt ganz nett und bringt uns ein paar Tetras mit, oder?? Hat jemand zufällig eine große Kühltruhe wo noch was reinpasst??;+ 

Achja, nen Knüppel brauchen wir auch noch.....und es sind nur noch 5 Tage.....................:c 

Wenn wir Freitag 15.00 h losfahren sind die Tetras morgens nur noch Wasser.................#q 

Naja, vielleich kann mir ja einer von Euch weiterhelfen........??

Hoofentlich beißen die Makrelen gut, habe meinen Bekannten und Verwandten schon so viel Fisch versprochen....wäre peinlich wenn nix kommt#d 

Aber da die Fänge ja im Moment gut sind wird das bestimmt der geilste Tag des Jahres!!!

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Jörg, wo übernachtet ihr denn in Büsum. Könnt ihr da nicht eure Tetrapaks einfrieren?

Und was willst du mit nem Knüppel? 

Ich will nur so 50-60 Makrelen haben, wenn ich mehr fangen sollte, gebe ich gerne welche an Bedürftige ab |supergri .


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> das würde mich auch intressieren. wohn hier zwar fast um die ecke, allerdings hab ich null plan wo der kutter liegt.
> vllt. weiß wulli ja etwas mehr.



Jo! Wulli weiß was!!!!:

Du schwingst heute nach deinem anstrengenden Arbeitstag die Hufe und fährst nach Büsum und checkst da für uns mal die Lage! Den umfangreichen Lagebericht mit anfartsskizze erwarten wir dann hier bis spätestens 21.00h!!:m  |supergri 

Das ist doch eine gute Lösung, oder was meint Ihr dazu??

Wulli


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Weltklasse die Idee #6 |supergri .


----------



## carphunterNRW (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg, wo übernachtet ihr denn in Büsum. Könnt ihr da nicht eure Tetrapaks einfrieren?
> 
> Und was willst du mit nem Knüppel?
> 
> Ich will nur so 50-60 Makrelen haben, wenn ich mehr fangen sollte, gebe ich gerne welche an Bedürftige ab |supergri .


 
Hi Sunny!

Mit dem Knüppel meine ich noch ne Rute, vielleicht sogar mit  Rolle......Kumpel geht das erste mal los und ich bin auch nicht so der Meeresfreak.......

Übernachten??? Wer sagt denn das wir schlafen gehen???|wavey: 
Wollen vielleicht irgendwo ein Zelt aufbauen...oder wir finden ne günstige Unterkunft vor Ort......oder wir schlafen im Auto.........

Sind in der Hinsicht sehr flexibel.........

Gruß
Jörg


-------------------------------------------------
Ein guter Pirat sticht auch ins rote Meer


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Dasch ja man Hardcore |supergri . Dann kann ich euch leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Stingray (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Wo liegt die Blauort eigentlich genau in Büsum |kopfkrat #c ??? Auf der Homepage der Blauort steht nichts ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Ich mach mal eben einen Thread dafür auf  . Sollte doch ein Boardi wissen, oder ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torskfisk (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wenn ihr bei den Helgolandschiffen seid, ....seid ihr auf der falschen Seite!!!!
Wenn ihr in Büsum Richtung Hafen fahrt, Richtung Fischereihafen halten ( die Strasse heißt pfiffiger Weise auch "Am Fischereihafen")dort angekommen liegen die Kehrheim 2 und die Blauort auf der rechten Seite, ziemlich am Ende
Hoffe das hilft einigermaßen....
Ansonsten VIEL Spaß und reichlich Minithune, bei wenig Wind.


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@Torskfisk

Das hilft #6 .


----------



## urmel23 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sunny!
> 
> Mit dem Knüppel meine ich noch ne Rute, vielleicht sogar mit  Rolle......Kumpel geht das erste mal los und ich bin auch nicht so der Meeresfreak.......
> 
> ...



dir ist aber schon bewußt das büsum ein touri ort ist und die preise gerade was das "draufmachen" angeht teilweise unangenehm hoch sind 

was die übernachtung angeht klick mal hier:

http://www.buesum.de/buesum/


----------



## urmel23 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Jo! Wulli weiß was!!!!:
> 
> Du schwingst heute nach deinem anstrengenden Arbeitstag die Hufe und fährst nach Büsum und checkst da für uns mal die Lage! Den umfangreichen Lagebericht mit anfartsskizze erwarten wir dann hier bis spätestens 21.00h!!:m  |supergri
> 
> ...


vergiss es, aber hier kannste gerne mal klicken:

hier die karte von büsum.

einfach der hauptstraße folgen und nicht in den ort einbiegen. und man ist schon fast da.

http://www.buesum-information.de/Stadtplan/Stadtplan.html

(immer schön mittig halten an der karte


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Einfach schauen, wo eine grölende, wild mit Ruten schwingende Meute steht. Da wird die Blauort sein. Heißt wohl nicht umsonst Blauort........|supergri


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin, habe gerade meine Telefonnummer per PN rausgeschickt.
Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe, bitte melden.

So groß ist Büsum`s Hafen ja nun wirklich nicht, dass man das übersehen könnte. Selbst wenn Sunny als Fahrer schon morgens um 6.30 2,8 Promille:#2: #g  auf dem Kessel hat, wird er das finden. Wir sind ja schließlich nicht im Hamburger Hafen.:q 
In Büsum wir der Hafen doch wohl zu finden sein, ich habe gehört, dass Die Stadt noch unter einer Million Einwohner zählt...:m 


Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> In Büsum wir der Hafen doch wohl zu finden sein, ich habe gehört, dass Die Stadt noch unter einer Million Einwohner zählt...:m Wulli



aber nur knapp unter 1 million. guckst du hier: http://www.amt-buesum.de/60.html


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn Sunny als Fahrer schon morgens um 6.30 2,8 Promille:#2: #g  auf dem Kessel hat, wird er das finden.



Oohh das ist hart, mir zu unterstellen, dass ich um die Uhrzeit noch soviel Blut im Alkohol hätte :q . Schließlich fahre ich schon um 03.00 Uhr los. Da muss mich aber zurück halten  .

Ach ja,


... noch 4 Tage ...​


----------



## urmel23 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

morgens,

wollte nur mal schnell was tippen 

haben alle jetzt den weg anhand der karte gefunden ?


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Jau, sollte kein Prob sein. Wenn man die Strecke im Routenplaner eingibt, wird man über Deichhausen gejagt. Das kann man sich ja wohl schenken.


----------



## carphunterNRW (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

Sunny scheint ja echt ein geselliges Kerlchen zu sein Das kann ja was werden........

Hätte da noch 2 Fragen.....

1. Was nehmt ihr für Paternoster?? Ich glaube es gibt welche mit 3 Haken und welche mit 5....Gibt es Vorschriften dass man z.B. nur mit 3 Haken fischen darf?

2. Meint Ihr nicht das eingefrorerene Tetra Packs ruck zuck aufgetaut sind bei den hochsommerlichen Temperaturen am Sonntag? Machen uns wirklich Sorgen um die evtl. Beute.

Müssen nach dem Angeln noch 400 km fahren und wir fahren schon am Samstag nach Büsum......

Jetzt helft uns doch mal!!
Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Nicht, dass hier nen falscher Eindruck entsteht. Ich trinke keinen Alkohol #d .









Jedenfalls nicht vor 07.00 Uhr :q .


zu 1. Es gibt keine Vorschrift wieviel Haken du am Paternoster haben darfst. Ich würde dir nur dringend raten nicht mehr als fünf zu nehmen. Das ist anstrengend genug. Außerdem wird auch der ein oder andere Haken flöten gehen.

zu 2. Einen Tag werden die Tetrapaks in der Kühlbox halten. Aber für zwei Tage fällt mir nichts schlaues ein #c .


----------



## worker_one (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Sunny scheint ja echt ein geselliges Kerlchen zu sein Das kann ja was werden........
> 
> ...



Du musst Sunny mal in natura erleben. Sobald der nen Kudder betritt wird er zum TIER. Quält einen mit Leuchtfeuer, crasht seine nagelneue Rute und fängt denn noch nichtmal Fische...:q
@Sunny...Jaja ich weiß, der Kofferraum...#t

@carphunterNRW
zu 1. : Es gibt meines Wissens keine Vorschrift. Ich hab 5er Vorfächer, werde diese aber auf 2-3 Haken kürzen.

zu 2. : Das könnte noch ein echtes Problem werden...|uhoh:

@all 
Kann man eigentlich auch kleine Makrelen releasen oder ist das unüblich.;+


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @Sunny...Jaja ich weiß, der Kofferraum...#t.



Yeph :q . Du siehst es ja selber schon ein #6 .



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @carphunterNRW
> zu 1. : Es gibt meines Wissens keine Vorschrift. Ich hab 5er Vorfächer, werde diese aber auf 2-3 Haken kürzen.



Lusche :q 



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Kann man eigentlich auch kleine Makrelen releasen oder ist das unüblich.;+



Üblich ist es nicht. Aber wer will dich denn daran hindern. Überleben tun sie das. Musst du von Fall zu Fall entscheiden. Je nach dem, welche Verletzungen beim Entfernen das Hakens zurück bleiben.


----------



## urmel23 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1. Es gibt keine Vorschrift wieviel Haken du am Paternoster haben darfst. Ich würde dir nur dringend raten nicht mehr als fünf zu nehmen. Das ist anstrengend genug. Außerdem wird auch der ein oder andere Haken flöten gehen.



ist mir auch nicht bekannt. habe mir vorfächer mit 3 und 5 haken gekauft. sollte es aber in stress ausarten, dann werde ich mit sicherheit auch von den 5ern was abschneiden.



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2. Einen Tag werden die Tetrapaks in der Kühlbox halten. Aber für zwei Tage fällt mir nichts schlaues ein #c .



das ist wohl echt ein problem, da kannst du nur hoffen das du in deiner unterkunft (schon was gefunden ?) eine gefriermöglichkeit hast.


----------



## carphunterNRW (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Danke für die vielen Infos......

Werden es dann so machen, dass wir am Samstag Abend irgendeinen Bauern bestechen uns die Kühlakkus und Tetras 
bis morgens 6 einzufrieren, dann würde es sich auch anbieten bei ihm auf der Wiese ein zelt aufzustellen........:m 

Wird auf jeden Fall eine Herausforderung........aber wenn man nach dem Motto lebt "irgendwie klappt das schon", dann kann ja gar nichts schief gehen. :g 

Wieviele Vorfächer braucht man ca. pro Tag, habe keine Ahnung wie der Verschleiß ist. Welche Bleie habt Ihr euch geholt??

Danke!

Jörg


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviele Vorfächer braucht man ca. pro Tag, habe keine Ahnung wie der Verschleiß ist. Welche Bleie habt Ihr euch geholt??



Unter 30 - 40 Vorfächer wirst du es nicht schaffen |rolleyes . 








War natürlich nen Scherz |supergri . Ich würde mal sagen max. 10 Stck. Hängt nen büschen davon ab, wie oft du meinst dich mit deinem Nachbarn vereinen zu müssen. Therotisch reichen 2/3Vorfächer.

Ich habe ganz normale Birnenbleie von 150 - 250 gr.


----------



## Wulli (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moinsen,

ich habe mir 6 Vorfächer gekauft. In unterschiedlichen Farben und Größen, sowie aufgeteilt in 3x 3er und 3x 5er. Blei habe ich zwischen 100-200gr auch 6 Stück. Dann habe ich mir einen Pilker in 150gr zugelegt. Den werde ich benutzten, falls das mit den Makrelen überhand nehmen sollte und werde den Dorschen noch ein bischen nachstellen.

Das mit den Kühlmöglichkeiten ist echt ein Problem. Ich werde eine Kühlbox mit Tetra-Paks füllen und eine leere Kühlbox mitnehmen. Dann werde ich die Makrelen mit zwei-drei Tetra Paks in der einen Kühlbox lagern und die anderen bleiben gefroren. Ich denke, das ist die einzige Möglichkeit.

Ich habe gehört, dass ganz in der Nähe der Blauort eine Fischfabrik ist, dort kannst Du vllt. gegen ein kleines Trinkgeld Eis organisieren!#c |kopfkrat  Muß man mal sehen. Schick mal Dorsch888 eine PN, der kennt sich dort sehr gut aus, der fährt des Öfteren mit der Blauort.

Wichtig ist es, die Makrelen sofort auszunehmen, dann verderben sie nicht ganz so schnell! 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist es, die Makrelen sofort auszunehmen, dann verderben sie nicht ganz so schnell!



Dann müsst ihr aber nen kleinen Eimer dabei haben, für die Innereien. Über Bord werfen wäre echt fatal. Das lenkt die Möwen vom Schwarm ab.


----------



## Wulli (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsst ihr aber nen kleinen Eimer dabei haben, für die Innereien. Über Bord werfen wäre echt fatal. Das lenkt die Möwen vom Schwarm ab.




Guter Hinweis! Also, bitte Eimer nicht vergessen! Das Ausnehmen ist aber auf jeden Fall wichtig!! Die Innereien verderben sehr schnell.

Wulli


----------



## carphunterNRW (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Habe auch gehört, dass Makrelen relativ schnell verderben können. Habe aber auch gehört, dass ausnehmen nur während der Rückfahrt angesagt ist; wegen den Möwen.

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Eisfabrik, werde ne PN an Dorsch888 schicken und mal fragen.....|supergri 

War noch nie in der Nordsee angeln....hat man gute Chancen auf einen Dorsch wenn man sich anstatt des Bleis einen Pilker dranhängt??

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## worker_one (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> War noch nie in der Nordsee angeln....hat man gute Chancen auf einen Dorsch wenn man sich anstatt des Bleis einen Pilker dranhängt??
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Nu macht euch mal nicht verrückt mit dem Ausnehmen. Ich habe die Makrelen immer erst auf der Rückfahrt ausgenommen und es war noch nie eine verdorben.

Kann man machen, muss aber nicht. Die Fahrten zwischen den Stopps sind meist auch relativ kurz. Logisch, wenn man erst mal am Schwarm ist. Da müsste man sich beim Ausnehmen, Fisch in die Kühlbox, Hände waschen usw. ganz schön beeilen.


----------



## worker_one (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ich hab hier nochmal ein Link (bzw. Angelbericht) übers Makrelenangeln mit der Blauort gefunden.

Steht auch was zum Thema Dorsche drin.


----------



## carphunterNRW (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Stimme Sunny zu, ist dann auch viel zuviel Stress für mich.....

Wann soll ich denn dann bitteschön noch mein Bier trinken???

NENENENE


----------



## Wulli (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Wann soll ich denn dann bitteschön noch mein Bier trinken???



...berechtigte frage, sehr berechtigt! Das habe ich ja noch gar nicht berücksichtigt!!!:q 

Also, ich lass meine Angel zu Hause, dann habe ich fürs trinken genug Zeit |supergri 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Noch was: Die Holzmakrelen solltet ihr ggf. gleich wieder releasen. Total ungenießbar meiner Meinung nach.

Glaubt mir, wenn die Makrelen kühl gehalten werden, verderben die nicht so schnell. Wir haben also genug Zeit um zwischendurch mal das ein oder andere #g zu trinken.

Wart ihr schon mal auf'm Fischmarkt in Hamburg? Da werden die Viecher sogar unausgenommen verkauft. Bringt mehr Gewicht auf die Waage  .


----------



## carphunterNRW (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was: Die Holzmakrelen solltet ihr ggf. gleich wieder releasen. Total ungenießbar meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Glaubt mir, wenn die Makrelen kühl gehalten werden, verderben die nicht so schnell. Wir haben also genug Zeit um zwischendurch mal das ein oder andere #g zu trinken.
> 
> Wart ihr schon mal auf'm Fischmarkt in Hamburg? Da werden die Viecher sogar unausgenommen verkauft. Bringt mehr Gewicht auf die Waage  .


 

Holzmakrele / Stockmakrele.......ich kenne nur die gräucherten Makrelen aus dem Supermarkt die übrigens sehr gut mit Kräuterbaguette schmecken. Sonst habe ich noch nie eine Makrele gesehen. Am Besten ich hau dann alles kaputt was ich fange#6  Nein Spaß, mache ich natürlich nicht........|bla: 

Gruß
 Jörg


----------



## carphunterNRW (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> War natürlich nen Scherz |supergri . Ich würde mal sagen max. 10 Stck. Hängt nen büschen davon ab, wie oft du meinst dich mit deinem Nachbarn vereinen zu müssen. Therotisch reichen 2/3Vorfächer.


 
Waren hier nicht Einige, die ohne Schnur angeln wollten????
Die können sich dann gerne neben mich stellen........jetzt ist Zeit.......

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## worker_one (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Waren hier nicht Einige, die ohne Schnur angeln wollten????
> Die können sich dann gerne neben mich stellen........jetzt ist Zeit.......
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Die stehen schon neben Sunny, müsstest dich denn dazustellen. Dann wirds aber langsam eng vorm Lokus...#y:q

@sunny
|smash: ich weiß....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,
1.Stockmakrelen sind zum räuchern besser als die "Normalen"
2. Fischfabrik direkt am Hafen(hat Sonntags aber zu)
3. Vor 6-6-15uhr braucht keiner da sein-also könnt Ihr alle ausschlafen|supergri -Denn vorher kommt die Crew nicht an Bord-und OHNE Leiter kommt Ihr nicht aufs Schiff.
4. Eimer für die Innereien sind GAAAANZ wichtig-sonst habt Ihr Möwenalarm an Bord!!!
5. Patanoster-ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,das WEiße Federn und Orange kl. Maks am fängigsten sind.
6Als Gewicht nehme ich immer nen ca. 150g orange/silber Blitzpilker/Spitzkopf-Hatte fast jedes Jahr mindestens 1Dorsch drauf!Außerdem (warum weiß ich net)beissen auf Pilker die größeren Makrelen.

Stefan#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ach nochwas....

Ihr solltet mit den Nebenanglern ausmachen,welche Grammatur Ihr fischt-dann gibt es auch kein Getüddel....
5Vorfächer reichen immer aus
dazu 2 Pilker oder Bleie in je 125g/150g/180g-alles andere ist unnötig

Stefan#h


----------



## Stingray (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nochwas....
> 
> Ihr solltet mit den Nebenanglern ausmachen,welche Grammatur Ihr fischt-dann gibt es auch kein Getüddel....
> 5Vorfächer reichen immer aus
> ...


 
#q #q  Und jetzt habe ich eben noch 6 x 200Gr. und 6 x 250Gr. Bleie gekauft #d #q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

:q Auch "Dein" Angelverkäufer muß ja leben.......:q


----------



## urmel23 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

... noch 3 Tage ...

mal sehen was der tag heute so bringt


----------



## Stingray (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ Wulli

Wir haben doch feste Plätze, oder ? Also wenn wir so um 6.30 Uhr da aufschlagen langt das doch ? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## worker_one (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Genau so siehst aus. 6.30Uhr ist auch der geplante Zeitpunkte zum treffen.


----------



## carphunterNRW (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Würde vorschlagen das wir uns irgendwo vor dem Schiff alle einmal kurz treffen damit man mal sieht wer alles dazu gehört......ausserdem gibt es dort ja dann die 21 Starter......

Was meint denn Ihr??

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## worker_one (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Klingt gut!


----------



## sunny (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

#6  Bin sowieso davon ausgegangen, dass wir uns vorher sammeln.


----------



## Stingray (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Also 6.30 Uhr vorm Schiff #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

ich habe Plätze im Mittelschiff reserviert. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr ganz genau, ob steuerbord oder backbord. Auf jeden Fall sind es 21 Plätze zusammenhängend. Wie wir die Platzverteilung vornehmen sollten, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich denke aber, dass sich jeder sein Plätzchen sucht. Wir sind ja alle alt genug, um uns wegen der Platzwahl so richtig in die Wolle zu kriegen, mit Hauerei und so. 

6.30h ist optimal. Wir (Lothar und ich) fahren hier in HH um 5.00h los, so dass wir gegen 6.30h am Schiff sein werden. Dann wird vor dem Schiff ein Gruppenfoto geschossen und dann geht es gemeinschaftlich auf den Kahn. So können wir die Plätze gerecht verteilen. Wenn einer der Meinung ist, dass sein Platz nicht gut ist, dann können wir ja während der Fahrt mal durchtauschen. 

Es ist nur ein Platz fest vergeben........    Der von Zitteraal Sunny|bla: :q :q 

Hat mal einer die Wettervorhersage gelesen??#6 ## #4 #v :g 

Wulli


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Ihr sollt top Wetter bekommen! Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und noch mehr Erfolg. 

Petri Heil!
Björn

Das Stöcker geräuchert besser schmecken als "Normale" kann ich nicht behaupten. Die fliegen mittlerweile bei mir immer sofort zurück.


----------



## worker_one (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe Plätze im Mittelschiff reserviert.



Cool, dann hat ja jeder max 30 cm zu angeln.|uhoh:


----------



## sunny (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, dann hat ja jeder max 30 cm zu angeln.|uhoh:



Mehr hättest du an jeder anderen Stelle och nich. 

Beim Makrelen angeln sind die Kutter extrem eng belegt. Also wasch dich anständig unter den Armen und puder dir den Schritt :q . Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn  .


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr hättest du an jeder anderen Stelle och nich.
> 
> Beim Makrelen angeln sind die Kutter extrem eng belegt. Also wasch dich anständig unter den Armen und puder dir den Schritt :q . Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn  .



Ich habe am Wochenende auch keine 20 zusammenhängede Plätze mehr bekommen. Dann hätten wir verteilt über das ganze Schiff gestanden und wer hätte dann den Platz am Bug / Heck bekommen???

Die Lösung ist schon optimal.

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Würde vorschlagen das wir uns irgendwo vor dem Schiff alle einmal kurz treffen damit man mal sieht wer alles dazu gehört......ausserdem gibt es dort ja dann die 21 Starter......
> 
> Was meint denn Ihr??
> 
> ...



die "starter" liegen hier bereits! 

bin auch dafür das wir uns gegen 6:30 uhr vor dem kahn versammeln


----------



## Stingray (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Mein Bruder Peter ist der beste Bruder den man sich wünschen kann #6. Denn er muß fahren :q |supergri #g .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hätten wir verteilt über das ganze Schiff gestanden und wer hätte dann den Platz am Bug / Heck bekommen???Wulli



Es ist beim Makrelen angeln nicht so entscheidend wo man steht, da fängt man überall. Geworfen werden muss sowieso nicht.

Die Schwärme sind bei weitem größer, als wenn man bspw. auf Dorsch angelt. Das sieht man ja schon an den Fangmengen. 

Ist schon gut so. Hast du gut gemacht Wulli #6 .


----------



## Wulli (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Sach ma, schlaft ihr hier alle????!!!!!

Noch 2 Tage


Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist beim Makrelen angeln nicht so entscheidend wo man steht, da fängt man überall. Geworfen werden muss sowieso nicht.
> 
> Die Schwärme sind bei weitem größer, als wenn man bspw. auf Dorsch angelt. Das sieht man ja schon an den Fangmengen.
> 
> Ist schon gut so. Hast du gut gemacht Wulli #6 .


 
Sunny, das sind doch aufbauende Worte, so kurz vorm Finale.


----------



## Wulli (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Sunny, das sind doch aufbauende Worte, so kurz vorm Finale.




Ja, und dann noch vom Zitteraal persönlich!! Er freut sich halt schon auf seinen Platz vorm Lokus!:q  |supergri 

Fahre nachher erstmal zur Bank und hole das Geld! Ist ja auch nicht unwichtig, gelle? Danach gehts noch zum Baumarkt ne Kühltasche holen und dann ist alles da! Die Sachen sind schon gepackt. 

Nimmt eigentlich noch jemand eine Digi-Cam mit?

Wulli


----------



## sunny (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Er freut sich halt schon auf seinen Platz vorm Lokus!:q  |supergri



Ich versuche euch hier aufzubauen und was ist der Dank. Nur Spott und Hohn. Das stimmt doch ein wenig nachdenklich und auch traurig  :c  .


----------



## carphunterNRW (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Sunny, alles wird gut.......|uhoh: :q ---nicht traurig sein--es ist ja bald soweit 

War gestern im Angelgeschäft und hab mich ein bisschen eingedeckt.

Ein Blei 200 Gramm soll 2,50 € kosten#q , finde ich viel zu teuer. Habe dann lieber 1 EUR draufgelegt und Pilker genommen. Angeblich sollen ja auch große Dorsche unter den Makrelenschwärmen stehen.......|rolleyes 

Paternoster (3;5 Haken) habe ich mal Heringsvorfächer in vergrößerter Form genommen. Hat die chonmal jemand ausprobiert?

Die Fänge sind zurzeit sehr gut. Die Kutter fahren manchmal schon mittags zurück weil jeder schon den "Arsch" voll hat.

Für das Eis sind wir leider selber verantwortlich , versuche noch Trockeneis zu besorgen.

Urmel bringt 21 Starter mit um den Tag einzuläuten und um auf den Sieg für Deutschland anzustoßen.

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## carphunterNRW (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin nochmal,

hatte ja mal vorgeschlagen einen Pokal mitzubringen.
Kann ich auch gerne machen wenn der Wunsch noch besteht.

Weiß nur nicht ob das so sinnvoll ist wenn manche vielleicht dann mehr fangen als sie eigentlich unterbringen können.

Könnte auch ne Pulle Kirsch (15 %) oder Grashüpfer (Waldmeisterschnaps 15 %) mitbringen den wir noch kurz vorm Boot weghauen. 

Was meint Ihr??

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## urmel23 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmt eigentlich noch jemand eine Digi-Cam mit?
> 
> Wulli



ich dachte das wäre deine aufgabe. du knippst in der zeit wo wir angeln .

sollte das sonntag morgen nicht vergessen, werde ich meine mitnehmen. nagelt mich aber bitte nicht auf diese aussage fest  am besten wenn ein paar mehr ihre digi-cam mitschleppen.


----------



## worker_one (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Paternoster (3;5 Haken) habe ich mal Heringsvorfächer in vergrößerter Form genommen. Hat die chonmal jemand ausprobiert?



Die gehen zumindest auf Dorsch ganz gut.|supergri


----------



## urmel23 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmt eigentlich noch jemand eine Digi-Cam mit?
> 
> Wulli



ich dachte das wäre deine aufgabe. du knippst in der zeit wo wir angeln .

sollte das sonntag morgen nicht vergessen, werde ich meine mitnehmen. nagelt mich aber bitte nicht auf diese aussage fest  am besten wenn ein paar mehr ihre digi-cam mitschleppen.


----------



## worker_one (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte das wäre deine aufgabe. du knippst in der zeit wo wir angeln .
> 
> sollte das sonntag morgen nicht vergessen, werde ich meine mitnehmen. nagelt mich aber bitte nicht auf diese aussage fest  am besten wenn ein paar mehr ihre digi-cam mitschleppen.


Nun sach schon! Was nimmst du für Drogen?????|uhoh::g:q:q

Siehe Posting #598 u. 600|kopfkrat:m


----------



## sunny (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fänge sind zurzeit sehr gut. Die Kutter fahren manchmal schon mittags zurück weil jeder schon den "Arsch" voll hat.



Das hört sich doch gut an. Das Kühlungsproblem verringert sich dadurch auch erheblich.


----------



## urmel23 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

fragt mich nicht warum da jetzt ein doppelpost drin ist. ich war es ned 

zu den startern: 24 kümmerlinge wollen verhaftet werden! die sind morgens um halb 7 besonders lecker *ggg*

was die vorfächer angeht hab ich einfach querbeet welche bestellt. dam, spro und co. irgendwas davon sollte schon passen. 

blei hab ich die grünen karpfenbirnenbleie gekauft. die waren billiger als die silbernen (warum auch immer). 2 pilker sind ebenfalls am start. schaun wir einfach mal wo das hinführt.

ich hoffe jedenfalls nicht das unser skipper um 12 uhr schon umgekehrt weil alle die tonne voll haben. ich will ne runde spaß an dem tag haben und von mir aus reicht es wenn der kutter zwischen 16 und 17 uhr wieder in büsum anlegt  mein ziel sind 40-60 makrelen (hab ja noch kollegen und verwandte die auch gerne fisch essen). wenn die in der kiste sind, dann schmeiß ich gerne noch woanders welche mit rein. aber erstmal abwarten was überhaupt an dem tag geht...

von mir aus könnte es auch schon morgen losgehen. da kommt wieder das unruhige kind in mir durch...*ggg*


----------



## urmel23 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sach schon! Was nimmst du für Drogen?????|uhoh::g:q:q
> 
> Siehe Posting #598 u. 600|kopfkrat:m



hab wohl gestern vom hornhechtfuttern zuviel von den grünen gräten mit verdrück...


----------



## urmel23 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

was mir gerade so noch einfällt:

wer schon am samstag anreist, kann seine kühlaccus bei mir abgeben wenn er keine andere möglichkeit hat. ich schmeiss die dinger dann in den gefrierschrank. hab zwar nicht für hunderte accus platz, aber 10-20 stück sollte ich noch unter bekommen.

meldorf liegt ja fast auf dem weg nach büsum. wer auf der a23 anrauscht nimmt einfach die abfahrt albersdorf und folgt den schildern. von meldorf nach büsum sind es ca. 30 min. fahrt.

handynummer gibts per PN wer interesse hat meldet sich.

gruß

björn


----------



## urmel23 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

so! jetzt schmeckt der kümmerling am sonntag doch gleich viel besser! auf den sieg - prost


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

naaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüü:q üürlich


----------



## Stingray (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

*Noch 1 Tag !!!*

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Prognose für morgen:

  1.00 Uhr   Windrichtung: O         Stärke: 3-4
  7.00 Uhr   Windrichtung: OSO     Stärke: 3-4
13.00 Uhr   Windrichtung: O          Stärke: 2-3

Ostwind |kopfkrat ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Na, dann mal viel Spaß. #6 

Gernot #h 

PS: Thomas, nur die Fliegerute mitnehmen ?  :q


----------



## Wulli (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Prognose für morgen:
> 
> 1.00 Uhr   Windrichtung: O         Stärke: 3-4
> 7.00 Uhr   Windrichtung: OSO     Stärke: 3-4
> ...



Die Frau von Egbert hat gesagt, das Wetter wäre ideal! Also, kann losgehen!
Geld habe ich gestern geholt, Kühltaschen auch, Akkus sind eingefroren, Angelkrams steht bereit, Sonnencreme, Sonnenbrille, kurze Hose-Holzgewehr alles da!


Wulli


----------



## Stingray (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas, nur die Fliegerute mitnehmen ? :q


 

Würde ich ja gerne, aber wie sage ich den anderen, das es hinter mir jetzt gefährlich wird. Ich will ja nicht baden gehen :q .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## carphunterNRW (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo!

So wir fahren in 10 min los!! Zum Glück haben wir gestern die Argentinos rausgehauen:k :q |rolleyes |supergri |supergri |supergri 

So wie die sich nach dem Spiel nenommen haben,
da kriege ich das :v 

Bis morgen früh!!!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## pitus02 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Gute fahrt und bis morgen dann |wavey: #h


----------



## urmel23 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> So wir fahren in 10 min los!! Zum Glück haben wir gestern die Argentinos rausgehauen:k :q |rolleyes |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> ...



das hat dann doch noch geklappt. jörg ist unterwegs und bunkert seine accus bei mir.

wenn noch jemand früher anreist, dann könnte es knapp werden mit der unterbringungsmöglichkeit von kühlaccus


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hallo |wavey: 
Morgen gehts los......#6 

Ich wollte nochmal fragen, was ihr euch an Schuhwerk anzieht, damit die Füße nicht gleich gegahrt werden...???


----------



## pitus02 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				GROßfisch Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo |wavey:
> Morgen gehts los......#6
> 
> Ich wollte nochmal fragen, was ihr euch an Schuhwerk anzieht, damit die Füße nicht gleich gegahrt werden...???





#c Gute Frage darüber zerbrech ich mir auch schon den ganzen Tag den Kopf #q 
Sag mal Nordhackstedt bei Schafflund ??????


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> #c Gute Frage darüber zerbrech ich mir auch schon den ganzen Tag den Kopf #q
> Sag mal Nordhackstedt bei Schafflund ??????


 
Ja, stimmt...#6


----------



## Stingray (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Werde wohl erst mal normale alte Schuhe anziehen. Aber Gummistiefel für das große Schlachtfest mitnehmen :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit Frühstück aus? Gibt es das an Bord, oder sollen wir uns vorher den Ranzen vollhauen?


----------



## Stingray (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit Frühstück aus? Gibt es das an Bord, oder sollen wir uns vorher den Ranzen vollhauen?


 
Mit der Blauort bin ich bis jetzt nur von Laboe aus gefahren. Und da gab es morgens gleich belegte Brötchen und Kaffee. Also gehe ich davon aus das es in Büsum genau so ist  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Stimmt,Morgens gibt es belegte Brötchen und Kaffe-Mittags Suppe,Frikadellen,Bockwurst oder ein Tagesgericht.Ist aber net ganz billig.....
Wer schlau ist,nimmt sich was mit.....

Gruß und viel spass 

Stefan#h


----------



## pitus02 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Werde wohl erst mal normale alte Schuhe anziehen. Aber Gummistiefel für das große Schlachtfest mitnehmen :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas




*lol solltest du nicht lieber ne Wathose mitnehmen :q


----------



## Stingray (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> *lol solltest du nicht lieber ne Wathose mitnehmen :q


 
Glaubst Du ich versaue meine Vision Wathose und meine Patagonia Watschuhe mit Makrelendreck #d :q .


@ Alle

Also bis gleich |wavey: !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

So, das ist ja dann wirklich dem Organisator überlassen:

Jetzt geht`s loooooos!!!!

Bericht folgt!!


Tschüss

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

:q :q  So bin wieder zurück war ne super klasse Tour.
Keule und ich haben zusammen ca 220 Fische gefangen und uns einen riesen Sonnenbrand eingefangen.:c
Nicht zu vergessen wir haben super Leute kennengelernt und viel spass zusammen gehabt #6


----------



## urmel23 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

mahlzeit!

sind natürlich schon etwas länger zu hause. fische wurden noch mal "nach" gesäubert. insgesamt sind um die 120 stück bei 4 mann in die tonne gewandert. leider wurde ja viele beim "rüberheben" verloren . ca. 30 haben die optimale räuchergröße, geschätze weitere 30 sind fette stöckermakrelen der rest ist wohl eher was für die bratpfanne.

meine erste boarditour hat ne menge spaß gemacht und auch die 3 nicht boardis die ich mitgeschleppt haben waren rundum glücklich und erschlagen. bilder hat ziebell ca. 40 gemacht und werden von mir hochgeschoben sobald ich die teile per email bekommen haben. würde mich freuen wenn es nächstes jahr wieder stattfindet und ich dabei sein kann. 

evt. sehen wir ja ein paar im herbst wieder...nääää dorsch888 

moin moin

urmel23


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> :q :q So bin wieder zurück war ne super klasse Tour.
> Keule und ich haben zusammen ca 220 Fische gefangen und uns einen riesen Sonnenbrand eingefangen.:c
> Nicht zu vergessen wir haben super Leute kennengelernt und viel spass zusammen gehabt #6


 
Hallo |wavey: 
Da kann ich nurzustimmen....
Ich hab 73 Makrelen u. 32 Stöcker mitgenommen = 105 Fische |bla: 
Ein paar Stöcker durften auch wieder Schwimmen...#6 
Sonnenbrand hab ich auch, Arme u. Rücken glühen...!!!
Und die Leute waren auch echt super nett.. !!!
Ein super Tag u. ich würde ihn jeder Zeit wiederholen...!!!


----------



## sunny (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

So bin gerade fertig mit Makrelen säubern und im Anschluss sofort zur Arbeit gefahren :q . 

Was soll ich groß erzählen. 

Es war ein super geiler Tag. Bestes Wetter, mein Rücken ist da zwar anderer Meinung |gr: , nette Leute kennengelernt und bombastisch gefangen. Insgesamt sind 104 Maks in die Kühltruhe gewandert, 10 haben wir gleich auf den Grill geworfen.

Mein Ziel von 50-60 Maks habe ich somit nur knapp verfehlt |uhoh: . Man kriegt aber auch nicht die Kurve, wenn man da so im Schwarm steht #d . An meiner Selbstbeherrschung muss ich noch arbeiten.    

Um mir dies täglich vor Augen zu führen, habe ich meinen Avatar-Beinamen geändert  .


----------



## Wulli (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin,

ja das war ja nun mal ein echter Erfolg. Zwar sind die Makrelen im Schnitt nicht sehr groß, aber es hat auf jeden Fall ordentlich Spass gemacht! Lustige Leute und goile Wetter! Da schmeckt das Bierchen doppelt gut! Obwohl es sich um das Abgewöhn-Bier Warsteiner handelte! 

Ja Leute, das schreit nach Wiederholung! Denke, dass ich im Januar wieder eine Umfrage starten werde. Blauort war doch O.K., oder? Egbert und die Crew haben gute Laune gehabt und Fisch gab es ja nun reichlich. Das Essen war O.K. Erbsensuppe eben und die Brötchen morgens haben auch geschmeckt. 

Bilder folgen noch, ich muß jetzt erstmal was tun|uhoh: |gr: 

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@costhunter:

täusch ich mich oder fehlt da ein teil der bilder ??

an alle: kleiner vorschlag:

schickt mir alle bilder an meine mailadresse: urmel23(at)t-online.de. ich werde dann alle zusammen packen und als archiv auf meinen webserver hochladen. jeder kann dann sortieren und sich die bilder raussortieren die er behalten möchte.

gruß

björn / urmel23


----------



## worker_one (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Sooo wir sind, dank des "Unersättlichen" auch wieder gut zu hause angekommen. :m
Abends gabs auch noch legger Makrelen vom Gril *schleck**schmatz*

Danke auch an Wulli für die tolla Orga!
War ne geile Tour und bin mit Sicherheit nächstes Mal auch wieder mit dabei!!|wavey:


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Das haut irgendwie nicht hin, mit den Fotos. Ich stell sie jetzt mal ganz normal mit irfanview rein. Die Kommentare denkt ihr euch. Ich habe jetzt keinen Bock mehr, alles nochmal zu schreiben.


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

und noch ein paar


----------



## Stingray (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Moin 

War eine klasse Tour #6 . Vielen Dank an Wulli für die Orga #6 #6 . Habe nur 26 Makrelen und 2 Stöcker mitgenommen. Leider sind mir 60 % der kleinen Makrelen und 98 % der Stöcker beim hoch holen wieder abgefallen #d  :q . Schade  :q . Nächstes Jahr wieder #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pitus02 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moinsen und danke für die geilen Bilder Coasthunter !!#6


----------



## LordVader (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ Coasthunter

Beim nächsten mal bin ich aber auch mit dabei. War ja mit Carassius im Hafen aber es ging überhaupt nichts. Weder auf Zander noch auf Aal. Schöne Pic´s.Schade das es mit der Story nicht gefunzt hat.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				LordVader schrieb:
			
		

> @ Coasthunter
> 
> Beim nächsten mal bin ich aber auch mit dabei. War ja mit Carassius im Hafen aber es ging überhaupt nichts. Weder auf Zander noch auf Aal. Schöne Pic´s.Schade das es mit der Story nicht gefunzt hat.


 
Jau, da habt ihr (du und carassius ja leider nicht...) ja richtig abgeräumt, wa.
bei mir war leider auch nicht so der hammer.
war bis morgens um 5 noch auf´m Ratzeburger see, resultat 1x 45cm aal + nen schnürsenkel.
freu mich aber auf dieses WE, da schlag ich dann zu 

also, allen nochmal petri zu den schönen Mak´s und nächstes mal komm ich wohl mit , wa!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> Ja Leute, das schreit nach Wiederholung! Denke, dass ich im Januar wieder eine Umfrage starten werde. Blauort war doch O.K., oder? Egbert und die Crew haben gute Laune gehabt und Fisch gab es ja nun reichlich. Das Essen war O.K. Erbsensuppe eben und die Brötchen morgens haben auch geschmeckt.
> ...


----------



## urmel23 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> @costhunter:
> 
> täusch ich mich oder fehlt da ein teil der bilder ??
> 
> ...



mahlzeit,

wäre super wenn ich noch mehr bilder bekommen würde. costhunter hat mir seine bilder bereits geschickt. die von ziebell bekomme ich heute abend. das (at) in meiner emailadresse müßt ihr mit dem @ austauschen


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Eins steht ja wohl schon mal fest. Nämlich der Organisator #6 .

Wulli's hervorragende Vorarbeit kann von niemanden getoppt und sollte somit auch an keinen anderen übertragen werden  .

Was meint ihr dazu.  


PS: Mein Rücken hat mir die Tour immer noch nicht verziehen:r . Der glüht wie ein Hochofen.


----------



## Yupii (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mein Rücken hat mir die Tour immer noch nicht verziehen:r . Der glüht wie ein Hochofen.


ich bin ja nicht schadenfroh#d#d:q
aber warum must Du auch Dein kalkweisses Gerippe dem glühenden Planeten so lange aussetzen#c
Die Gier nach Fischfang war es
Strafe muss sein#h|supergri


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Das trifft nur zum Teil zu :q . Es war eben keiner von der rosa Fraktion an Board, der mir den Rücken eingecremt hat |supergri  und eche Kerle fummeln nun mal nicht aneinander rum #d  .


----------



## carphunterNRW (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hi Jungs,

wir sind endlich angekommen|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Nein Spaß, waren natürlich schon am Sonntag zu Hause, hatte aber noch keine Zeit zu schreiben...

Alles in einem war es eine Supergeile Tour ohne Stress etc.
War ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten...........

Wir haben zu dritt 210 Fische mitgenommen. Peter war ja seekrank und hat nur ne Stunde mitgeangelt. Sehr viele 
sind uns auch aus ungeklärtem Grund wieder ins Wasser gefallen.....

Warum hat mir eigentlich niemand gesagt das Knurrhähne giftig sind als ich den rausgeholt hab???? Hätte mir noch mein Leben kosten können#q #t #c #h Man Man Man...........

Für alle, die einen Sonnenbrand haben.........selber Schuld:q 
Man hätte sich ja eincremen können...........

Wulli, sehr gut das du dich wieder als Organisator für die nächste Tour anbietest:m  Hat alles Bestens geklappt.........
Jetzt darfst du auch in Urlaub!!

Viele Grüße aus NRW!!!

Jörg


----------



## Stingray (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat mir eigentlich niemand gesagt das Knurrhähne giftig sind als ich den rausgeholt hab???? Hätte mir noch mein Leben kosten können#q #t #c #h Man Man Man...........


 

Brauchte Dir keiner zu sagen  . Der ist nicht giftig  . Das verwechselts Du mit einem Petermännchen  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli, sehr gut das du dich wieder als Organisator für die nächste Tour anbietest:m  Hat alles Bestens geklappt.........
> Jetzt darfst du auch in Urlaub!!
> 
> Viele Grüße aus NRW!!!
> ...



Moin, 

gut, gut! Ich find`s klasse, dass es euch allen gefallen hat! Dann werde ich zu gegebener Zeit wieder eine Meldeliste erstellen. Vllt. bekommen wir ja genug für eine Komplett-Charter zusammen.....

Das mit dem Urlaub wir erstmal wieder nix#d #q :c 
Z. Zt zu viel zu tun... irgendwann wird es schon was!

Die Fotos sind auch ganz gut geworden:


----------



## Wulli (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

...und diese hier:


----------



## Wulli (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

P.S. Ähäm:


... auch wenn ich mich jetzt schon wieder als Organisator aufträngeln tu! Aber das nächste Treffen für die Teilnehmer der Mak-Tour1 ist im Oktober in der Nähe von Grömitz.... ich hab da schon eine Idee...|supergri ;+ :m  

Diesma auf Pladde und Bartlinger...

...wer hat Lust???

Wulli


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ähäm:
> 
> 
> ... auch wenn ich mich jetzt schon wieder als Organisator aufträngeln tu! Aber das nächste Treffen für die Teilnehmer der Mak-Tour1 ist im Oktober in der Nähe von Grömitz.... ich hab da schon eine Idee...|supergri ;+ :m
> ...


 
I C H


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

ich auch:m


----------



## pitus02 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Wenn es passt bin ich auch wieder dabei naklar mit keule, kann euch lustigen Gesellen doch nicht alleine los lassen


----------



## sunny (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> I C H



Du darfst garnicht mit #d . Du warst ja bei der Mak-Tour1 nicht dabei :q . 

Also Wulli, wenn es soweit ist, werde ich mir deine Idee wohlwollend durchlesen |supergri .


----------



## urmel23 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ähäm:
> 
> 
> ... auch wenn ich mich jetzt schon wieder als Organisator aufträngeln tu! Aber das nächste Treffen für die Teilnehmer der Mak-Tour1 ist im Oktober in der Nähe von Grömitz.... ich hab da schon eine Idee...|supergri ;+ :m
> ...



melde 4 x interesse an  werde mich den trööt dann durchlesen und wenn es terminlich bei uns passt, dann melden wir uns an.


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				pitus02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es passt bin ich auch wieder dabei naklar mit keule, kann euch lustigen Gesellen doch nicht alleine los lassen


 

Das seh ich mal genau so...........:q :q 

Wenn es dann so weit ist und es zeitlich passen tut, sind Torte und ich bestimmt wieder mit dabei.

@Bootangler: Wenn es um die flachen Leckerlies geht, kannst Du wohl nicht anders. :q :q


----------



## worker_one (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ähäm:
> 
> 
> ... auch wenn ich mich jetzt schon wieder als Organisator aufträngeln tu! Aber das nächste Treffen für die Teilnehmer der Mak-Tour1 ist im Oktober in der Nähe von Grömitz.... ich hab da schon eine Idee...|supergri ;+ :m
> ...



Ich!!!...mal sehen was du dir da wieder aus gedacht hast...:m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Das seh ich mal genau so...........:q :q
> 
> Wenn es dann so weit ist und es zeitlich passen tut, sind Torte und ich bestimmt wieder mit dabei.
> 
> @Bootangler: Wenn es um die flachen Leckerlies geht, kannst Du wohl nicht anders. :q :q


 
RÜSCHTÜSCH!!!
aber sunny sagt:  Du darfst garnicht mit #d . Du warst ja bei der Mak-Tour1 nicht dabei :q .

Also Wulli, mach mal ne ansage ob ich mit "darf" oder nicht!!??

grüße

mirco


----------



## sunny (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Mööönsch dat war doch nur Scherz :m . 

Natürlich darfst du mitkommen. 

Ist nur ne Frage des Preises |rolleyes |supergri . Mit Kümmerling sind wir ganz leicht zu bestechen, kleiner Tipp am Rande.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Mööönsch dat war doch nur Scherz :m .
> 
> Natürlich darfst du mitkommen.
> 
> Ist nur ne Frage des Preises |rolleyes |supergri . Mit Kümmerling sind wir ganz leicht zu bestechen, kleiner Tipp am Rande.


soso, mit großen Flaschen wirst wohl nicht fertig, wie??
naja, werden sehen..

grüße

mirco


----------



## sunny (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Kümmerling gibt es auch in großen Flaschen  . So ist das ja man nicht.


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> soso, mit großen Flaschen wirst wohl nicht fertig, wie??
> naja, werden sehen..
> 
> grüße
> ...


 
Große Flaschen haben wir genug an Board.|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Und damit ihr wißt, warum Sunny sich jetzt der Unersättliche nennt, habe ich mal das Foto angehängt. Achtet mal auf das fiese Grinsen.............beim Hakenlösen:q 

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/4466/makrelenboardietour0207060296n.th.jpg


----------



## worker_one (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Und damit ihr wißt, warum Sunny sich jetzt der Unersättliche nennt, habe ich mal das Foto angehängt. Achtet mal auf das fiese Grinsen.............beim Hakenlösen:q
> 
> http://img150.*ih.us/img150/4466/makrelenboardietour0207060296n.th.jpg



:q:q:q Man beachte nur die leicht rötlichen Partien auf Schulter und Rücken.:g|supergri


----------



## sunny (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@coasthunter

Ich kann da nichts leicht fieses entdecken. Das ist doch noch ein Lächeln der netteren Art |supergri . 


@worker one

Das ist doch gerade ganz leicht rosa. Das muss kurz nach 08.00 Uhr gewesen sein. Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Endrot #d :q .


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @coasthunter
> 
> Ich kann da nichts leicht fieses entdecken. Das ist doch noch ein Lächeln der netteren Art


 
Na ja, fies war wohl nicht ganz zutreffend. Gemeingefährlich passt wohl eher.:q 
Was soll bloß werden, wenn ich Dich zu den großen Dorschen mitnehme? Oh oh..............:q


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Hat sich der Kapitän eigentlich an jagenden Möwenschwärmen orientiert, oder ist er einfach bestimmte Hotspots angefahren?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## worker_one (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Bjoern_Dx schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich der Kapitän eigentlich an jagenden Möwenschwärmen orientiert, oder ist er einfach bestimmte Hotspots angefahren?
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Er hat einen Hotspot angefahren und ist er auch geblieben.


----------



## sunny (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, fies war wohl nicht ganz zutreffend. Gemeingefährlich passt wohl eher.:q
> Was soll bloß werden, wenn ich Dich zu den großen Dorschen mitnehme? Oh oh..............:q




Ich sach nur eins, zum Ausnehmen brauch ich kein Messer :q .


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ähäm:
> 
> 
> ... auch wenn ich mich jetzt schon wieder als Organisator aufträngeln tu! Aber das nächste Treffen für die Teilnehmer der Mak-Tour1 ist im Oktober in der Nähe von Grömitz.... ich hab da schon eine Idee...|supergri ;+ :m
> ...


 
Hallo|wavey: 
Ich hätte wieder Interesse, wenn das Zeitlich hinhaut...!!!
Muss ich mal nachgucken...
Ich meld mich nochmal...


----------



## Wulli (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach nur eins, zum Ausnehmen brauch ich kein Messer :q .



....ich hab`s genau gesehen!! Er saugt die Dinger aus!!:v 
Mit einem Atemzug ist der Fisch leer!!:q  |supergri  Deswegen auch das "Lächeln".... Habt ihr Dracula schon mal vor dem Biss gesehen? Da gibt es Ähnlichkeiten!!|supergri  

Nach meinem Urlaub - wann auch immer der sein wird - geht die Planung für Pladde-Angeln im Hebst los!

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinem Urlaub - wann auch immer der sein wird - geht die Planung für Pladde-Angeln im Hebst los!
> 
> Wulli


 
Aber auf Platte vom Kutter? Hmmmmm..........., vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Kleinboottreffen machen, extra für die Platten Freunde. 4-5 Boote anmieten und ab dafür. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja auch ein eigenes Boot, das er mitbringen kann. Und dann wie besprochen, mit kleinem "Gelage" Abends in der Partybar.|supergri  Vom Kleinboot auf Platte, macht meines erachtens mehr Sinn. Ich bin aber für alles offen und laß mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Die andere Geschichte mit dem Rochen, sollten wir in 2 Treffen splitten. Ich habe jetzt schon so viele PN's von heftig interessierten Dorsch und Partyjunkies bekommen, das wir das niemals mit nur einem Treffen wuppen können. 11 mann passen nur auf den Rochen. Könnte also eng werden.


----------



## urmel23 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

moinsens,

bilder werde ich heute abend hochladen. hoffe noch immer das ein paar mehr fotos rüberkommen. wer noch welche hat bitte per email an urmel23(at)t-online.de .

gruß

björn


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> moinsens,
> 
> bilder werde ich heute abend hochladen. hoffe noch immer das ein paar mehr fotos rüberkommen. wer noch welche hat bitte per email an urmel23(at)t-online.de .
> 
> ...


 
Moin Björn. Ich wollte Dir noch 2 Dateien schicken, doch die kamen als Errormeldung zurück. An mir liegt es nicht. Ich denke mal, Dein Speicherplatz ist erschöpft.


----------



## urmel23 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

mahlzeit,

hier jetzt der erste teil der bilder:

http://www.urmel23.de/download/boardtour.exe

die datei ist ein selbstenpackende winrar-archiv.

sollte ich noch mehr bilder bekommen, dann schieb ich die natürlich auch noch rauf.

das postfach ist jetzt jedenfalls wieder frei


----------



## Stingray (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

@ urmel23

Schönes Ding #6 . Habe mir gleich die Bilder gesaugt #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## matzespatze (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Super, bin auch schon heiß.
Am We. fahr ich auch!
gruss Matze


----------



## urmel23 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

moin moin,

hab von Coasthunter noch 2 neue bilderpakete bekommen. werde die daten heute oder morgen noch hochschieben!

wer noch mehr bilder hat schickt sie mir bitte per email.

gruß

björn


----------



## Wulli (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

So Jungs!

Bei mir ist erstmal ne Woche Griechenland angesagt!:q |rolleyes :z ## :#2: #g  Lasst Euch nicht ärgern!

Danach geht es mit der Planung zum nächsten Treffen los!

Tschüsssssss

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs!
> 
> Bei mir ist erstmal ne Woche Griechenland angesagt!:q |rolleyes :z ## :#2: #g Lasst Euch nicht ärgern!
> 
> ...


 
Ich wünsche Dir jede Menge Syrtaki, Tzaziki, Gyros und Sonne. 
Laß es Dir gut gehen und komm gesund zurück.|wavey:


----------



## urmel23 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs!
> 
> Bei mir ist erstmal ne Woche Griechenland angesagt!:q |rolleyes :z ## :#2: #g  Lasst Euch nicht ärgern!
> 
> ...



mon wulli,

dann mal viel spaß im verdienten ? urlaub. nimmst du ein paar ruten mit ? wenn ja, dann berichte mal 

gruß

björn


----------



## urmel23 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit,
> 
> hier jetzt der erste teil der bilder:
> 
> ...



und hier die zweite datei! 

http://www.urmel23.de/download/boardtour2.exe


----------



## urmel23 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

moinsens,

sorry, hab die zweite datei falsch verlinkt. 

dieser hier sollte jetzt klappten!

http://www.urmel23.de/download/boardtour2.exe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

Moin Urmel,
danke für die bisherigen pics#6 

Ich hätte für September sonst noch ne alternative(Falls das mit Fehmann net klappt)-Entweder mit der "Dicken Berta" on Laboe oder mit der Fret von Kiel.Was meinste|kopfkrat 


Gruß stefan


----------



## urmel23 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Meldeliste Makrelenangeln*

halllo stefan,

sag bescheid wenn du mehr über die fehmarntour weißt, hab den oktober geblock. einziger termin an dem ich nicht kann ist das WE um den 15.10. rum.

würde mich freuen wenn das klappt. im september bin ich leider komplett ausgebucht.


----------

